# Ich find einfach keinen tank und healer mehr



## Murky&Lurky (12. August 2008)

So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
Magier
Magier
Hexer
Druide ( katze dd)
Schamane ( ele )
Krieger ( bin dd )
Jäger
Schurke
Schurke 
Jäger 
Magier 
Priester ( Shadow )
Krieger ( dd )
Naja bis dahin steht es mir schon auf 180. So ich selber bin Jäger macht mir einfach Spaß. Dann hat man z. B.  einen  Magier und Schurke in der Gruppe mit mir 3. So was fehlt mal wieder nen heiler und tank. Dann suchste 1 stunde leute suchst überall und findest nix. So und dann fängt auch noch die gruppe an sich zu beleidigen usw. 
Ich will mal wissen ob es euch auch so ehrgeht. Und bitte keine Antworten wie mach dir doch selber nen tank. Oder spiel doch selbst nen heiler. einfach mal eure meinung. 
Ps: kleinschrifft und zeichensetzung nicht beachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg


----------



## azizi (12. August 2008)

jap geht mir oft so meist findet man so nach max ner halben h immerhin tank oder heiler aber damit ist es ja nch nicht getan ^^ nun hab ich das große glück dass meine gilde hilfsbereit ist und genug tanks und heilker hat da springt dann öfter mal wer ein ^^
hab aber mal 4(!!) tage nach nem tank gesucht um meinen ruf bei shatar zu bekommen es wollt einfach niemand in diese inis rein

nicht verzagen irgendwann wirds besser ^^


----------



## scheiwalker (12. August 2008)

warte noch n wenig
bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
(todesritter soll tanken können)


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

ähm es gibt 

1. Gilden
2. Friendsliste

such dir eines aus !


----------



## BeneXVI (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
> Magier
> Magier
> Hexer
> ...



deswegen lvl ich mir nen druiden hoch, der auf heal geskillt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (12. August 2008)

Ich glaub die sache mit dem Todesritter als Tank kannste dir gleich wieder ausm kopf streichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn es liegt nicht an der klasse (rennen genug krieger rum, so isses ja nich) sondern an der lust zu tanken... ich weiss wovon ich reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonäsch (12. August 2008)

das is ne zumutung von dem druiden, der meint, er sei nur katze...okay, man kann ein bissel unterschiedlich zwischen katze und bär skillen, aber eig is das net so ausschlaggebende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin selber ein formwandler^^) also, tip an dich, wenn dir das nochmal passiert, dass ein feral sagt, nee, ich mach nur schaden, dann beschimpf ihn einfach so lang, bis er tankt^^ oder er beleidigt ein ticket schreibt^^


----------



## Tundohr (12. August 2008)

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, wenn ich Heiler spiele, finde ich immer schnell nen Tank, und wenn ich tanke finde ich schnell nen Heiler. 
Außerdem: Freundesliste ftw?

*edit* @ Vorposter: Und was ist, wenn sich die Katze einfach nicht zutraut zu tanken? Wenn man die Katze zwingt und er einfach nicht tanken kann, dann isses nachher auch nicht recht ^^


----------



## Xall13 (12. August 2008)

da ich tank bin (feral) bekomme ich das tagtäglich mit... 3 Sekunden online 

"kommt du za mt" 
"kommst du kara markenrun"
"kommst du daily hero , dan gogogo"

vielleicht gibt es deshalb so wenige tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dankt mal drüber nach xD


----------



## Rellikss (12. August 2008)

Also sowie dir geht es vielen anderen auch. Es ist nun einmal so das keiner "die Drecksarbeit" machen will. Ich perönlich hab nen Worri (70) ist ddler und cih hasse es zu tanken. Nein mal erlich ich kann tanken nicht ausstehen, wenn du die aggro nicht hällst, flamen dich alle voll "waaah, sch** Tank, hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse ..." etc. Deswegen -> schwupdiewup-> DDler Worri und siehe da keiner  beschwert sich aufeinmal mehr, im gegenteil ein Worri DD wird gern mitgenommen wenn er entsprechend seiner Aussage auch wirklich DD macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als 2. Klasse, wen wunderts, hab ich nen Priesti (51), mit dem bin ich Healer -> viele Inis schon gemacht und immer wird noch genörgelt sobald man wipet oder es einen Umbeemt nur weil er wieder nicht mit seinem Omen umgehen kann, ... "Healer was war los wo blieb mein Heal" ... . Aber mal darüber nachzudenken das ich ja auch noch 3 andere Leute -> Tank-> Healen muss das fällt den meisten nicht ein.

Ergo wenn nicht immer alle was zu nörgeln hätten, würde es viel mehr Tanks und Healer geben.

So nun warte ich eigentlich wieder auf die Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nohdolas (12. August 2008)

Flame inc!

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign b1ubb

mfg

Krieger (DD)


----------



## Fire bone (12. August 2008)

Ist nun mal so und wenn die klassen die auch tanken könnten net wollen dann ist es halt so. Und ich sags trotzdem spiel doch selber mal nen tank oder healer hoch, das wird nach ner gewissen zeit auch langweillig. Und mein gott dann dauert das suchen mal bissl länger. Aber es gibt auch gilden wo man fragen kann.... 

Btw: Wieder einer dieser vielen threads über ''Hilfe ich find keinen Tank /healer'' Sorry aber musste sein 

lg


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2008)

mach dir einfach einen tank oder einen heiler und such dir einen freund der sich das passende gegenstück macht du kannst halt niemandem vorschreiben was er spielen will und was nicht du selbst spielst ja auch lieber einen jäger gildenintern sollte man sicherlich auch irgendwie was finden oder die leute mit denen man mal in einer instanz war einfach auf die freundesliste packen und sie ansprechen wenn man ihn brauchen könnte das hilft auch ungemein
Ps: kleinschrifft und zeichensetzung nicht beachten.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2008)

Also irgendwie hab ich nie das Gefühl das es auf Shatt zuwenig Tanks gibt....

Kann mir jemand nen RP-Pve-Realm nennen, auf dem sich die Allianz um nen Ini-geilen PvE-Tank aus Leidenschaft reißt? oO


----------



## Murky&Lurky (12. August 2008)

Hab selbst nen feral tank da finde ich auch in null komma nix ne gruppe nur als dd irgendwie nicht komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (12. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> da ich tank bin (feral) bekomme ich das tagtäglich mit... 3 Sekunden online
> 
> "kommt du za mt"
> "kommst du kara markenrun"
> ...



wär doch super !
tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
andere klassen...
also dd...
suchen stunden um in eine ini zu kommen...
und ihr bekommt eine auswahl aufgetischt wo ihr nur zugreifen müsst...

zum thema...
ja ich finde leider auch nie heiler und tanks für gruppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

ich hab mir extra nen priest gelvlt weil ich mit meinen mage nie nen heiler gefunden hab. naja jetzt ist der priest mein main und heilen macht mir mehr spaß als alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und btw ich nehm so gut wie nie nen warry als dd mit, weil sie so meine erfahrung (heros, tk,mh) einfach mal low dps fahren. soll jetzt keine verallgemeinerung sein, aber so sind meine erfahrungen


----------



## vikitori (12. August 2008)

Ich finde das gut da ich als Tank sofort ne Gruppe finde und ich sogar die Wahl hab und damit kann ich sogar mit T6 Leute Inis gehen und sehr sehr schnel durch sein^^

Mfg Vik


----------



## Morrtis (12. August 2008)

als heiler kann ich nur sagen das ich nicht mehr mit jedem x-beliebigen random in eine instanz gehe , in der regel artet das in reppkosten farmen aus und darauf habe ich z.b. keine lust => ergo ich gehe meist nur in instanzen mit leute die ich kenne und weiß was sie können. denke so geht es den meisten heilern oder tanks. 

so far,

level dir selber eins von beiden rauf und du hast das problem nicht mehr ... und ja ich hab auch 'ne reinde dd klasse , meinen mage, und es ist wesentlich entspannter den in kara etc zu spielen wie meinen heil druiden .. passende target nehmen , auf omen schaun und gib ihm .. als heiler hat man da doch etwas mehr zutun.


----------



## MAczwerg (12. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



Wird leider net so sein werden alle dd sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Xall13 schrieb:


> da ich tank bin (feral) bekomme ich das tagtäglich mit... 3 Sekunden online
> 
> "kommt du za mt"
> "kommst du kara markenrun"
> ...




ich hab 2 Tanks Dudu Und Krieger und ich Tanke nur für FL und Gilde weil die meisten nicht normal fragen können und wenn ich random gehe jedem scheissegal is ob schon angetank ist oder ob sie aggro ziehn.........


----------



## Xall13 (12. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wär doch super !
> tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
> andere klassen...
> also dd...
> ...



da hast du auch wieder recht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hf euch alle noch beim suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (12. August 2008)

Die Sonnenbrunneninsel war der Tod für die Tanks und Heiler, besonders die casuals.
Wenn man mal 1 Stunde Zeit hat, die Dailys da zu machen um Geld zu bekommen muss man entweder ein Zweitequip haben (als casual) oder DD / Druidentank sein, der mal eben den Schurken mimt. Ich bin selber Heildruide und habs ziemlich schwer die Farmquests zu machen.
Wenn man da seine Stunde pro tag spielt und die Hälfte der Dailys fertighat und wieder offline muss st das ziemlich Frustrierend.
Wenn diese Dailys nicht wären, wären mehr Tanks und Heiler da, weil sie immer noch Spass am Spiel hätten und die Casuals, wenn sie mal mehr als 1h Zeit haben auch mal eine Instanz mitmachen könnten.
Geht mir genauso, hab immer 4 Leute in der Gruppe, mich und 3 DDs. Und da kann man noch so oft und laut "TANK" rufen.
Meine Meinung. Sieht zwar ganz nett aus da, aber mit Instanzen kann mans vergessen.

So und jetzt flamet meine Meinung zu!


----------



## Lord Nordmann (12. August 2008)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es durch den Todesritter mehr Tanks geben wird, es gibt ja immerhin schon 3 Klassen
die tanken könnten (Krieger, Pala, Druide). Ich hab meinen ersten Char (Krieger) als Mischklasse (Waffen/Schutz)
hochgespielt und konnte somit etwas leichter questen, aber auch normale Inis tanken.

Es liegt eher an der Bereitschaft der Leute Verantwortung in der Gruppe zu übernehemen. Und das haben die
beiden Klassen Tank und Heiler eben am meisten in einer normalen Gruppe. Und als Tank hat man immer
viel zu tun. Da ich noch nen Magier habe weiß ich, dass es viel leichter ist mit dem eine Ini zu machen.
Und man sieht auch mal was von den Bossen, als Tank sieht man immer nur das untere Viertel des Bosses.

Mein Heiler ist derzeit 63 und mit dem mach ich fast nur Inis. Ich freu mich, denn ich werd immer gern
mitgenommen. Und mit dem Magier findet sich auch immer gut ne Gruppe, da ja mehr DDs als Heiler in
einer Gruppe gebraucht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,
Tank on!

Gruß
Nord*

Edit: Achso mein Tank ist derzeit auch Furor geskillt, eben weil ich Ruf bei den Netherschwingen aufbauen möchte und das als
Def nahezu unmöglich ist =). Und komischerweise finden sich auf der Scherbe auch sehr schnwer Gruppen...


----------



## Céraa (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



b1ubb sagt ja sonst sachen nich so höflich...naja, egal!
aber so mach ich das auch immer. komme mit meinem char in ne grp mit 2 anderen dd's (spiele mage/rogue/fury-warry) und dann sagen die: " wir suchen schon seit 1 std tank und heiler..." und ich frag eben in der gilde nach, oder leute von meiner fl, dann hat sich sowas in spätestens 10 min erledigt.

mfg
maxi

edit: todesritter sollte wenn nur tank für caster-klassen sein, als mt für dicke mobs/bosse is er nicht so gut, da er zu wenig rüssi hat (kein schild) - soweit meine ergebnisse aus der beta, aber immer noch besser als kein tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

naja spiele auch warri (fury) und priest(shadow) und naja tanken mach ich machmal für feunde aber ich frag mich echt wer spaß am tanken findet weil ich hasse es , und heilen is im vergleich zum dmg machen auch ziemlich lame , außerdem denk ich das die meisten warris die früher ma deff gespielt haben jez pvp set farmen und dann wenn sie mal gekostet haben nichtmehr aufhören wollen dd zu spielen ...


----------



## Imladmorgul (12. August 2008)

Jo, ging mir auch oft so, als ich in Heros noch Equip finden konnte, was mir weitergeholfen hätte. Und seit es durch PvP Epic für alle gibt, hat sich das Problem m.E. noch verschärft, weil alle Krieger auf Off geskillt haben (obwohl man die meisten Heros auch mit einem Off-Krieger als Tank bestreiten könnte, was aber auch oft genug für unnötige Diskussionen innerhalb der Gruppe sorgt).


----------



## Morcan (12. August 2008)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> Wird leider net so sein werden alle dd sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. ja die Todesritter werden ganz sicher zu 80% alle auf die PvP-Skillung gehen
2. /sign ... eine vernünftige Frage, ob man mal mit in eine Instanz will sieht man sehr selten und Dds die ein wenig antanken lassen noch seltener...hauptsache im Schwanzmeter ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kaldonir schrieb:


> Die Sonnenbrunneninsel war der Tod für die Tanks und Heiler, besonders die casuals.



Du musst ja die Quests nicht machen. Ich verdien pro Nacht etwa 300-400 Gold durch AH verkäufe...nichts gefarmtes! Einfach mal ein wenig genauer schauen ob da nicht jemand etwas sehr billiges reinstellt, was für gewöhnlich teurer zu haben ist. Das setzt du dann halt wieder für den gewohnten Preis rein ^^


----------



## agolbur (12. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



aufm betaserver hab ich atm noch keinen todesritter tanken sehen... vllt kommt es ja später mit dem equip

ABER ganz nice aufm beta server ! umskillen kostet nur 1kuper! und da sind die tanks immer gern bereit umzuskillen!
was ich noch misse ist irgendwie das wenn man auf tank z.b. wechselt sich auch das interface mit ändert! und das umskillen nicht so lang dauert!

interface ändern + in die hauptstadt fahren und umskillen dauert schon 20min (und das dann halt mal 2) und die instanzen in nordend dauern nur 30-45min


----------



## Kaldonir (12. August 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Du musst ja die Quests nicht machen.



Wie schon gesagt ich bin ja Heiler, aber versuch das mal den Krieger-, Priester-, Schamanen-, Druiden- und Paladds klar zu machen.

Hm kleiner Scherz. "Paladd"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nordmann (12. August 2008)

Wenn die DDs wissen welches Ziel anzugreifen ist und in welcher Reihenfolge
das ganze abzuarbeiten ist, dann ist es meist auch kein Problem die Aggro zu halten,
es gibt aber immer ein "nette" Mitspieler, die einfach wild auf ein Ziel eindreschen.
Dann kann man natürlich nichts machen - weder als Tank, noch als Heiler.

Für sowas sind aber Sprachchat und TS da, da wird vieles einfacher...

Gruß
Nord*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



jop.....ich bin selbst hexer und habe wirklich nie probleme damit tanks und heiler zu finden......gilde oder friendlist...jemand ist immer on...und im notfall logge ich auf meinen warri und tanke selbst (muss ich aber relativ selten).

wie schon erwähnt, ich habe selbst noch nen tank aber ich tanke nicht in random grps...und das halten auch viele andere tanks so die ich kenne...es gibt einfach zu viele unfähige dds die es einfach nicht blicken das richtige target zu nuken und dann auch noch meinen sie müssen flamen...

VORTEIL als tank: man kann sich seine gruppen selbst aussuchen und wählt dann vorzugsweise leute aus die man bereits kennt.


----------



## Borberat (12. August 2008)

Das Prob kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man dann mal nen Tank findet ist er ein Assi der nur rummotzt und nix macht,
also hab ich mir selber einen Defftank hochgezockt (seit ca 6 Monaten nu auch auf lvl 70)
und ganz ehrlich, ich hab ein Herz für Noobs, ich erkläre auch nach dem 1000. whipe gerne jedem der 
es nicht besser weis was man noch ausprobieren könnte, worauf zu achten ist etc. 
Aber mittlerweile geh ich auch keine rndgrps mehr, ich hab meine Gilde, entweder geh ich mit denen
oder ich lasse es einfach.

Grund dafür sind nicht die Noobs oder die Repkosten, wer über Repkosten jammert soll Tetris spielen gehen, 
oder sich im Ragefire vergnügen ;-p

Grund ist schlicht und ergreifend der unglaublich assoziale Ton der ständig in den Gruppen herscht, jeder denkt er ist der geilste,
keiner hat auch nur einen Funken Spaß bei dem Herorun.

Immer wieder Mages (mein main ist mage zocke den seit WoW release) die meinen sie müssten pullen
(Hab ich kein Problem mit, ich versuch auch gerne die zu retten, aber wenn es nicht klappt dann Pyropull+druckwelle+drachenodem und der stirbt braucht er micht wirklich nicht anzicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sheepen ist anscheinend ja eh nurnoch ein zufallsereigniss, 
und wehe man hat 2 Stoffis in der gruppe die beides das selbe item wollen... das wird dann eh nur in dümmliche Beschimpfung ausarten...

und so lass ich es einfach, habe meinen Spaß mit meinen leuten die ich kenne, die zwar auch viel shice bauen (mutlipull/ "Guck mal ich eisblockpull euch tot^^"/ "Hey mage hier hast Irreführung, renn!" und alles sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die sind wenigstens NETT!!!!

Also empfehle ich allen die nen Tank suchen, seid mal NETT, so mit relaxen, zocken und Spaß haben!


----------



## Talismaniac (12. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wär doch super !
> tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
> andere klassen...
> also dd...
> ...



Ich hab selbst 2 krieger (dd und tank) und einen dudu (früher tank, dann heal, imo dd und bald wieder heal), nochn mage aber der zählt net weil verkauft, und ich muss sagen, du hast so vollkommen unrecht. Du hast in deinen Leben noch keinen Tank auf der stufe 70 gespielt oder? Wenn ich das hör, die kommen gleich überall hin bla bla.. schon ma gedacht warum es keine Tanks mehr gibt?
1. Kommen flames, egal was man macht, man macht es den dds nie recht, auch wenn sie aggro mit instant pyro pullen oder schaf aufmachen wenn net mal maintarget down ist...
2. Du wirst angewhispert bis man durchdreht und off geht (auch in instanzen 2mal mindestens in 1ner minute(!!!!!!))
3. Tank bzw. Healer aufgaben. Glaub mir so kinderleicht, als auf eine taste zu drücken wie bei nem uberpro-nerf-hex isses lang net.. Von magier fang ich gar net an.. (hatte selber einen und weiss wie das is wenn man versengen spammt und dann pyro/feuerschlag/bla-bla-langweilig/1-er-auf-dd-liste-bin-dabei-ist es-omen
Ich liebe tanken wirklich über alles, aber die leute sind so arsch egoistisch und saublöd, da mag man halt einfach nicht mehr und geht nurmehr mit freunden/gilde.


----------



## apu. (12. August 2008)

is bei uns auch so :-)
wobei wir heiler immer recht fix haben, tanks sind bei uns mangelware


----------



## K3v1n04 (12. August 2008)

Level dir Selber nen Tank oder Heiler,
mache ich auch Dudu(lvl 52 wird Tank) und Priester (47)


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. August 2008)

Also ich habe in WOW einen Heildruiden sowie einen Krieger Tank gespielt. Habe vor einer Weile aufgehört und kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur eines sagen: Es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.
Wenn man im Raid tanked oder heilt dann hat man meistens in random Gruppen keine Lust mehr.
Das hat vorallem zwei Gründe :

1. Man ist nach dem Raid total geschlaucht. DD´s können sich bei den meisten Encountern ab und zu auch mal zurücklehnen. Wenn das der Tank oder der Heiler macht, dann wird das ein Wipe. Es ist eine Vollbeschäftigung und das über 4 Stunden. Klar das dann selbst die Tanks und Heiler in ihrer Raidfreien Zeit lieber einen Hexer oder Magier spielen.

2. Man ist immer schuld. Egal was schief geht, man gibt sich selbst als Tank oder Heiler immer zumindest eine Mitschuld. Eigentlich total dämlich, wenn ein Jäger zu blöd ist eine Eisfalle zu legen, dann kann ich da auch nichts machen, aber tief im Herzen spürt man es doch. Teilweise wird man jedoch auch von Mitspielern einfach fertig gemacht. Da kommt zum Beispiel dieser kleine Noob an, haut mal eben einen Instant Pyro raus, wird umgehauen, und dann kriege ich im Whisper zu hören "EY KANNST DU NICHT TANKEN???!!". 

Aus diesen Gründen macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr Tank zu sein in WOW. Vorallem da es mit dem schlechten Benehmen immer mehr zugenommen hat. Früher hat man mich noch gebeten mitzugehen, heute werde ich angepöbelt wenn ich nicht mit will, weil sie ja dann auch nicht gehen können. Tanken oder Heilen ist einfach ein undankbarer Job geworden.


----------



## Schlamm (12. August 2008)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Level dir Selber nen Tank oder Heiler,



Aaaaaargh, er sagte doch, dass er diese antwort nicht haben will xDD

Naja das Tankproblem ist ja mit dem Todesritter bestimmt erstmal gelöst...würd ich sagen


----------



## YasoNRX (12. August 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> 1. ja die Todesritter werden ganz sicher zu 80% alle auf die PvP-Skillung gehen


 DA gebe ich dir recht ich werde meinen Todesritter zu einem DD machen pvp oder pve aber ich werd ihn auf gar keinen fall zu einem Tank machen. zudem ich selber einen Krieger Tank habe und wenn ich den dk zu tank mache bringt es mir selber nicht


----------



## K3v1n04 (12. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Aaaaaargh, er sagte doch, dass er diese antwort nicht haben will xDD
> 
> Naja das Tankproblem ist ja mit dem Todesritter bestimmt erstmal gelöst...würd ich sagen



Soweit habe ich wohl nicht gelesen, aber wenn er das nicht will soll er sich nicht beschweren.
Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!


----------



## Borberat (12. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> 1. Man ist nach dem Raid total geschlaucht. DD´s können sich bei den meisten Encountern ab und zu auch mal zurücklehnen. Wenn das der Tank oder der Heiler macht, dann wird das ein Wipe. Es ist eine Vollbeschäftigung und das über 4 Stunden. Klar das dann selbst die Tanks und Heiler in ihrer Raidfreien Zeit lieber einen Hexer oder Magier spielen.
> 
> 2. Man ist immer schuld. Egal was schief geht, man gibt sich selbst als Tank oder Heiler immer zumindest eine Mitschuld. Eigentlich total dämlich, wenn ein Jäger zu blöd ist eine Eisfalle zu legen, dann kann ich da auch nichts machen, aber tief im Herzen spürt man es doch. Teilweise wird man jedoch auch von Mitspielern einfach fertig gemacht. Da kommt zum Beispiel dieser kleine Noob an, haut mal eben einen Instant Pyro raus, wird umgehauen, und dann kriege ich im Whisper zu hören "EY KANNST DU NICHT TANKEN???!!".
> 
> Aus diesen Gründen macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr Tank zu sein in WOW. Vorallem da es mit dem schlechten Benehmen immer mehr zugenommen hat. Früher hat man mich noch gebeten mitzugehen, heute werde ich angepöbelt wenn ich nicht mit will, weil sie ja dann auch nicht gehen können. Tanken oder Heilen ist einfach ein undankbarer Job geworden.



Aber SOWAS von /signed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab 3 Jahre mage im raid gezockt, hat immer spaß gemacht, war immer trotz miesem equip 1. odedr 2. weil ich mich zwischendurch wirklich angestrengt habe, alle Zauber zum maxdmg und min aggro versucht habe zu kombinieren etc.
Aber das macht man bei nem Bosskampf oder wenn man gerade seine 5 mins hat... als Tank, 6 Std. raid = 6 Std. konzentrieren!

Und das mit dem Ton... VOTE 4 LÄNGERE INGOLISTEN ALS TANK!


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...


3.Gruppen sufu


----------



## jolk (12. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Naja das Tankproblem ist ja mit dem Todesritter bestimmt erstmal gelöst...würd ich sagen



...in diesem Thread gibt es 3versteckte gegenargumente! Findest du sie?

@topic ich spiel auf 2 servern (pvp und pve) auf dem einen sind tanks mangelware 1 von 100 ist einer und dazu kommt auch noch dass 50% aller tanks mit PvP eq rumläuft, d.h. s2 schild etc      auf dem pve server sind tanks und heiler auch nicht gerade oft aber man kann sie schon finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders in Gilden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. August 2008)

am tank sein is schon schlimm, das man imerm und ständig beireit sein soll in ne ini zu gehn. sobald man länger als 3 sec on ist. das is nervtötend...


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2008)

Songq schrieb:


> b1ubb sucks!


DU TRAUST DICH WAS!!
n00b!


----------



## Camô (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
> Magier
> Magier
> Hexer
> ...


Ich selber spiele einen Druidentank, der allerdings viel lieber als Katze fungiert. Viellicht mißversteh ich dich, aber ich persönlich mag auch keine Leute in der Gruppe haben, die meinen Krieger, Feraldruiden, Priester oder Schamanen (all deine aufgezählten Klassen im Suchechannel) in eine Tank- und Heilerschublade stecken zu müssen. Klar, meine erste Empfehlung wäre, spiel dir eine entsprechende Klasse hoch, oder ganz einfach, suche dir ne Gilde. Mit gildeninternen Leuten macht es eh mehr Spaß und meist findet man sofort Leute, bestenfalls fehlt ein dd, den man sich glücklicherweise aus 13 Leuten (deine Suchechannelangabe) rauspicken an.


----------



## Nightseed (12. August 2008)

such dir 5leute also ne ordnetliche hero grp und mach mit ihnen ne stamm auf oder such dir ne gilde die genug healer und tanks haben


----------



## Borberat (12. August 2008)

Resulat ALLER Antworten:

Such dir Freunde! ;-p
Warte aufs addon und das du Hölle zufriert!
Spiele selber Tank/Heal!

Such dir was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cu


----------



## Ekkiman (12. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



Und wenn Blizzard noch 2000 Tankklassen integriert, haben wir Tanks trotzdem keinen Bock mit den DMG-Noobs durch die Instanzen zu ziehen und dann auch noch jedes Mal Schelte dafür zu bekommen weil die Leute nicht checken was Aggro ist.


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

Nur mal anmerke, das mir das nicht passiert!^^

Ich spiele Heiler und Tank. Ich spiele dann den Char, der gebraucht wird................!


----------



## Uranius (12. August 2008)

Ich bin gerne Tank und whipen tu ich auch mal gern. :-)
Nur die Zeit die fehlt.


----------



## Sano (12. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wär doch super !
> tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
> andere klassen...
> also dd...
> ...




du hast recht! tanks wissen garnicht wie gut sie es haben sich 
in randomgruppen beschimpfen zu lassen wenn es mal nen wipe gibt.
und sie wissen auch nicht wie toll es ist bei ner guten tankleistung 
den ddlern zuzuschauen wie sie sich gegenseitig anerkennend auf die 
schultern klopfen.
jeder der hier zur tanklage etwas äussert der sollte mal getankt haben!!

ich gehe mit meinem bärchi NUR mit Gildenmitglieder oder freunde in eine
ini. ausserdem ist die rolle des tanks immer viel umfangreicher als die 
eines ddlers.

meine meinung

habe fertig

mfg


----------



## Babsy75 (12. August 2008)

ich hab nen palatank & suche immer händeringend nach gruppen die in normale 70ger inis wollen.
finde aber keine & wenn ich dann eine gruppe gefunden habe muß ich mir dann auch noch so tolle fragen / aussagen
antuen wie z.b. ah du hast ja noch grüne teile an oder da sind aber punkte in deinem talentbaum falsch gesetzt etc
nörgel hier & nörgel da. wenn ich dann antworte, wie du bist ja auch grün/ (blau) equipt und dann als antwort bekomm,
ich bin ja dd, kommt es auch schon übermich. bei dd's ist es egal wie sie equipt sind & wieviel schaden sie machen, sind ja noch 
zwei andere da.
außerdem darf ich dann auch noch zeichensetzen & die ini bzw die bosstaktiken erklären und hört einer zu ? nö
irgendwelche "fehler" ausbügeln die gemacht werden darf ich & wie blöde mobs hinterherlaufen ja das darf ich denn auch
antanken lassen is auch ein fremdwort oder warten bis ich wieder mana hab
weil beim pala nix mana nix agro, kann man tausendmal sagen
und grundsätzlich hat ja jeder ein tank & kann ja auch grundsätzlich alles besser!!
und dann ist an einem whipe ja grundsätzlich der tank bzw der heiler schuld, hallo gehts noch?

also bitte hör auf hier rumzujamern und überleg mal warum keiner mehr nen healer oder tank spielt
dieses duerhafte rumgenörgel & besserwisserei geht einem echt auf den zeiger

btw
jaja bei lichtking laufen demnächst nur noch duds & todesritter rum, 
weil man nichts anderes mehr braucht


----------



## Dalfi (12. August 2008)

Also ich kenne das Problem auch von Rajaxx, wenn auch nicht so stark, hab nen 70er Hexer und komm mit dem eigentlich auch ganz gut in Grp aber meistens fehlt dann der Tank. deswegen sind schon ganze Kara-Raids ausgefallen weil einer der Tanks plötzlich nicht konnte und dann stehste da.

Kann aber auch alle Tanks die hier sagen Random geh ich nicht gut verstehen, hab ne 28 Dudu Feral (DD) und hab auch schon mal hier und da ne Lowlvl Ini getankt wenn nix ging aber das ist wirklich nervig wenn die anderen nicht warten können bis angetankt wurde.


----------



## Messino (12. August 2008)

lol das seit ihr alle sowas von selber schuld wenn es keine tanks gibt oder nur so wenige !

Komme gearde aus bota hero daily tanken und dan verliert man die lust da geht der schattenblitz vom hexer schon auf dem mob bevor der mob an dir steht!
damit wenn ich 2 ziele tanke an anfang kurz auf das X schlage damit der heile keine aggro bekommt sollte auch klar sein!(Donnerknall reicht net immer)

Aber genau das ist es net!
Ich dürfte nur hinter her rennen, eben bei rnd ddler und dann kommt ja normal haben wir pala tank da muss ich net warten!
Daher an alle ddler : 
Es tut mir leid damit ich als krieger keine weihe habe!
Es tut mir leid damit ich net geung wut habe damit ich mehr aggro aufbauen kann!
So wie sich manche ddler gearde auf hero in rnd gruppen verhalten ist nimmer nomral hauptsache erste in der schadenliste!
Wo ist das problem mal 5 sek mit dps zu warten geardee bei bota endboss wenn ich der boss kurz umhaut?
eure dmg geilheit ist teilweise nimmer normal


----------



## -Xero- (12. August 2008)

jo das is echt grausam in letzter zeit ...  nervig find ichs auch wenn der tank sagt "ich komm nur mit wenn ihr schon nen healer habt" oder umgekehrt


----------



## Andros-LL (12. August 2008)

Ich habe nen Restro Schamanen und einen Protpala und wenn ich mal überlege wie "nett" man darum gebeten wird eine Ini als Tank zu machen.....

Als Tank (kennen bestimmt viele) komme ich online, konnte grade noch die Gilde begrüßen da hab ich schon einen Wisper von einem wildfremden noch nie auch nur ansatzweise bekannten Char der dann so ausschaut:" Bist du Tank? Tank mal Dampfkammer!"
Daraufhin schreibe ich zurück:"Ja bin Tank aber bin grade erst online gekommen und würde lieber erstmal meine Dailys machen"
Antwort von der suchenden Grp/Person:" Boah du bist Tank du musst Inis machen du Boon, lern deine klasse erstmal zu spielen."

Hey nach so einem netten Gespräch, wie könnte es anders sein, hab ich jetzt "voll bock" auf eine Ini mit der Grp^^

Nee aber bei solchen, sorry aber es muss sein, Kacknoobs die meinen wir wären alles NPCs und sie spielen im Singelplayer modus und sind die einzige Person um die sich das Spiel dreht, da kann ich nur sagen bzw hoffen das diese Person NIE einen Tank für seine Grp bekommt. Echt sowas kann jan icht sein in der Gilde ist das eventuell etwas anders, da hilft man sich  gerne auch einmal wenn man nicht so lust hat, aber solchen Spacken würde ich nichtmal angucken. 

Mit dem Heiler ist es relativ normal gelegentlich wird man einmal gefragt ob man nicht lust hätte...... und auch beim verneinen der antwort bekommt man keine Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen.

Als Tank hab ich nach 15min bestimmt 3 Spieler die denken ich sei Ihr Sklave und würde meinen Char nur spielen damit DIESE Spieler IHRE Instanz machen können. 

Soweit dazu, selber Schuld an alle die Ihr Verhalten nicht angemessen an den Tag bringen können.

Ich selber gehe jetzt auch nurnoch mit Leuten aus der Gilde oder F-Liste und wenn sich mal nix findet gehe ich lieber farmen als i-welche randoms zu suchen. Jeder der mich anschreibt und den ich nicht kenne erhält eben keine Antwort bis er das Interesse verliert, mit einer Antwort würde man eh nur Ticketdrohungen und Hackdrohungen bekommen weil man nicht das macht wofür einen das Spiel vorsieht.

Für alle Spieler die Anstand haben tut es mir leid das wegen solchen Pfosten keine Grpen mehr für euch zustande kommen...
Für diese Pfosten hoffe ich weiterhin auf kein Erfolg bei der suche!


----------



## Benjamin Tobler (12. August 2008)

Also hallo erstmal
Ich habe auch nen dd (hunter), doch wer sagt, dd sein is doch cool und so, hat keine Ahnung wie gerne ich einen Healer oder Tank hätte^^ Mir ist das dmg-machen einfach langweilig geworden, und leider habe ich zum leveln eines neuen Chars keine Zeit und erst recht keine Lust^^


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2008)

Die Moral von der Geschichte ist doch in diesem und all den anderen Threads die gleiche:

SUCHT EUCH FREUNDE!!

Ich geh ständig Random und es gibt gute und schlechte Gruppen! Die Heiler & DD's die sich anständig benehmen kommen in die F-Liste, wer nicht besonders auffällt halt nicht. Wer ständig böswillig ärger macht wird geiggt! 

Redet mit Tanks wenn ihr Random mit ihnen in ne Ini geht, fragt sie ob es ok ist wenn ihr sie auf die F-Liste setzt! 

Und wer es nicht schafft genügend Heiler + Tanks auf seine Liste zu kriegen sollte sich über seine Spielweise gedanken machen!


----------



## Trakodana (12. August 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> jap geht mir oft so meist findet man so nach max ner halben h immerhin tank oder heiler aber damit ist es ja nch nicht getan ^^ nun hab ich das große glück dass meine gilde hilfsbereit ist und genug tanks und heilker hat da springt dann öfter mal wer ein ^^
> hab aber mal 4(!!) tage nach nem tank gesucht um meinen ruf bei shatar zu bekommen es wollt einfach niemand in diese inis rein
> 
> nicht verzagen irgendwann wirds besser ^^


Dann Frag mal einen Tank wie er zu Ruf kommen soll, damit er euren Equipansprüchen gerecht wird^^



Baldoran schrieb:


> wär doch super !
> tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
> andere klassen...
> also dd...
> ...


Das ich nicht lache, so einen Schmarn kann aber auch nur einer erzählen der keine Ahnung hat.....



Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Jo, ging mir auch oft so, als ich in Heros noch Equip finden konnte, was mir weitergeholfen hätte. Und seit es durch PvP Epic für alle gibt, hat sich das Problem m.E. noch verschärft, weil alle Krieger auf Off geskillt haben (obwohl man die meisten Heros auch mit einem Off-Krieger als Tank bestreiten könnte, was aber auch oft genug für unnötige Diskussionen innerhalb der Gruppe sorgt).


Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass Deff-Krieger sich nicht durch PVP equipen können, da das zeug zum tanken unzureichend ist? Ausdauer alleine reicht dir als Deff nicht und die anderen Werte sind leider nicht vertreten beim PVP-Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Talismaniac schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst 2 krieger (dd und tank) und einen dudu (früher tank, dann heal, imo dd und bald wieder heal), nochn mage aber der zählt net weil verkauft, und ich muss sagen, du hast so vollkommen unrecht. Du hast in deinen Leben noch keinen Tank auf der stufe 70 gespielt oder? Wenn ich das hör, die kommen gleich überall hin bla bla.. schon ma gedacht warum es keine Tanks mehr gibt?
> 1. Kommen flames, egal was man macht, man macht es den dds nie recht, auch wenn sie aggro mit instant pyro pullen oder schaf aufmachen wenn net mal maintarget down ist...
> 2. Du wirst angewhispert bis man durchdreht und off geht (auch in instanzen 2mal mindestens in 1ner minute(!!!!!!))
> 3. Tank bzw. Healer aufgaben. Glaub mir so kinderleicht, als auf eine taste zu drücken wie bei nem uberpro-nerf-hex isses lang net.. Von magier fang ich gar net an.. (hatte selber einen und weiss wie das is wenn man versengen spammt und dann pyro/feuerschlag/bla-bla-langweilig/1-er-auf-dd-liste-bin-dabei-ist es-omen
> Ich liebe tanken wirklich über alles, aber die leute sind so arsch egoistisch und saublöd, da mag man halt einfach nicht mehr und geht nurmehr mit freunden/gilde.


/aber sowas von sign



Schlamm schrieb:


> Aaaaaargh, er sagte doch, dass er diese antwort nicht haben will xDD
> 
> Naja das Tankproblem ist ja mit dem Todesritter bestimmt erstmal gelöst...würd ich sagen


träum weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst, hat irgend einer der Herren und Damen die DDler spielen überhaupt eine Vorstellung wie es einem Krieger geht der gerade 70 geworden ist? Als DDler (hab selbst ne Hexe - siehe Sig -) geht man BG und/oder Arena und holt sich seine Erstausstattung. Danach gehts Hero oder Kara, die Ini-Quests kann man ja auch im Heromodus machen. Non-Hero? Was ist das? Ach bleib mir nur weg damit^^

Als Krieger mit Deff-Ambitionen schaust erst einmal dumm aus der Wäsche, wenn du dir die Sx Teile ansiehst und fragst dich, wie du neben Ausdauer (die ist ja ausreichend drauf) zu deinen anderen Werten kommst? 
Trefferwertung - ach ist doch Egal ob ich den Mop treffe oder nicht - ups, ohne Treffer keine Wut und ohne Wut keine Aggro ohohohohohoh
Ausweichen/Parrieren/Block - für was brauch ich sowas? Ab in die Hero und wusch....2 Treffer und tot bist du, ist ja eh der Healer schuld das er 2 8-10k Crushs nicht schnell genug hochheilt (Nicht Crits, Crushes, die verhindert weder eine Abhärtung noch ne Verteidigungswertung^^) (und ja, ist jetzt etwas übertrieben das Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also was bleibt dir über? Du quehlst dich durch die Non-hero Inis wo du Tagelang vergeblich DDs suchst (ausser du hast ne gute Gilde/FL) oder skillst um auf DD und lässt das tanken sein. Ich verzichte in der Zwischenzeit gerne auf Randomgrps da ich nicht einsehe die DDs durch irgend welche Heros zu schleifen, die meinten, Non-heros kann man ja getrost auslassen. 

Bevor wieder einer anfängt "HELP bei uns herrscht Tankmangel!!!" denkt mal darüber nach warum. 1. Nicht jedem liegt es zu tanken und 2. ist es ein Geben und Nehmen - Helft Ihr dem Tanknachwuchs damit er an sein Equip kommt damit er euch durch Hero ziehen kann? Nein? Warum soll er euch helfen das ihr an euer Equip kommt?

So long

Trakadona (Deff-Krieger Drakán)


----------



## Nagostyrian (12. August 2008)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Also hallo erstmal
> Ich habe auch nen dd (hunter), doch wer sagt, dd sein is doch cool und so, hat keine Ahnung wie gerne ich einen Healer oder Tank hätte^^ Mir ist das dmg-machen einfach langweilig geworden, und leider habe ich zum leveln eines neuen Chars keine Zeit und erst recht keine Lust^^



Glaub mir, heilen, zumindest als Priester, ist auch langweilig... Mir gings so^^
Ich persönlich glaube, das es doch einige DK Tanks geben wird, da der DK keine Schilde tragen kann. Er wird entweder mit einem Zweihänder oder zwei Einhändern tanken, und besonders ersteres kann ich mir sehr gut live vorstellen. Den Rüssiersatz für den Schild bietet die Frostpräsenz, atm auf dem Betaserver erhöht es die Rüstung um 45%


----------



## Klaus666 (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> Naja bis dahin steht es mir schon auf 180. So ich selber bin Jäger macht mir einfach Spaß. Dann hat man z. B.  einen  Magier und Schurke in der Gruppe mit mir 3. So was fehlt mal wieder nen heiler und tank.



Du willst also, dass heil- bzw. tankfähige Klassen auch entsprechend skillen?

Hast du denn auch deinen Jäger auf Eisfalle geskillt, um dem Tank das Leben einfacher zu machen? Hilft du auch dem Tank beim Aggroaufbau mit "Irreführender Schuss"? 

Mein Jäger hat ne "unendliche" Eisfalle, und mittlerweile quatschen mich sogar Tanks an, mit denen ich mal in ner Rnd-Grupp war, ob ich Lust auf ne Ini hätte. 

Ja ich weiß, SV-Skillung ist wahrlich nicht für alles optimal, aber in 5er-Inis macht sie Spaß, insbesondere in Rnd-Gruppen, in denen ja mehr schief geht als in eingespielten Teams. Probiers mal aus. Und dann schreib auch in die Gruppensuche in das Kommentarfeld rein: "Verbesserte Eisfalle geskillt", das hilft. Denn nicht vergessen: bei einem unbekannten Jäger wird meist davon ausgegangen, dass er ein Kiddie/Noob/Psycho ist, der nur Wipes verursacht. Jäger haben einen schlechten Ruf^^


----------



## Muahdib (12. August 2008)

Die Tank´s und Heiler haben einfach keine Lust auf Random Wipen ^^ ....


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2008)

Naja, mir löschts einfach grad ab wenn ich in den lfg-channel gucke und immer nur sowas sehe:
"lfm Tank Kara! Speed Run!"

Dann weiss ich genau, das wird ein stressiger Run bei dem alle das Gefühl haben ihre Multishots, Pyros, Kettenblitzschläge usw schon dann loszulassen wenn ich als Tank mal First Target ins Visier genommen habe und einen Schritt drauf zugemacht habe.
Natürlich kommen dann immer die dummen Sprüche ich soll gefälligst Aggro halten. Trinken um Mana aufzufüllen geht gar nicht, sonst schreien auch alle wieder das es ihnen zu langsam geht..... 

Handkehrum finden weniger gut equipte Leute die vielleicht noch nie Kara waren gar nie mehr Anschluss in eine gute Gruppe.
Es gibt nur noch die Marken-Farmer welche am liebsten in 1.5 Stunden durch sein wollen und den Rest. Meist formen sich dann ein paar vom Rest eine Gruppe und wipen einen ganzen Abend durch Kara und packens nicht weil keiner dabei ist der Ahnung hat....


----------



## Te-Rax (12. August 2008)

Klaus666 schrieb:


> Denn nicht vergessen: bei einem unbekannten Jäger wird meist davon ausgegangen, dass er ein Kiddie/Noob/Psycho ist, der nur Wipes verursacht. Jäger haben einen schlechten Ruf^^



Schlechter Ruf? Oder Bestätigte Feststellung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw MM hunter kommen mir auch nicht in die Gruupe.

MfG


----------



## Korgor (12. August 2008)

Naja, wir Tanks und Healer skillen einfach so, auf was wir lust haben (Weger sowas bin ich schon aus 8 Gilden geflogen).
Und wer mal kB auf Tanken / Healen hat, skillt eben Shadow oder Fury / MS / Slam.
Und auf rep. Kosten mir Rnd Grpp´s, haben viele kB.


----------



## fu$$el (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich selber bin Jäger macht mir einfach Spaß.




schon mal dran gedacht, das es den anderen dd's auch spaß macht?

tanks haben nunmal ein schweres leben (rep kosten, stress, flames usw...)


----------



## Trakodana (12. August 2008)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Die Tank´s und Heiler haben einfach keine Lust auf Random Wipen ^^ ....


Na klar, damit man sich von einem wie dir vorhalten lassen muß, dass du jetzt maßig Repkosten hast^^
Und an der Spitze des Eisberges stehen die DDler, die den Wipe verursacht haben und dann vom Tank und/oder Heiler die Repkosten fordern... darauf haben diese ganz besonders Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denk vorher nach bevor du solche Behauptungen aufstellst.....


----------



## cman (12. August 2008)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Die Tank´s und Heiler haben einfach keine Lust auf Random Wipen ^^ ....




naja das kann man so auch nicht sagen. spiele selber nen deff warry und kenne das problem auch man kommt on und wird direkt angeschrieben und das nicht gerade im höflichen umgangston hab es erst gestern wieder erlebt, ich komme on und irgendjemand fragt " biste tank und kommste mit in ini xy" meine antwort war " würde jetzt erstmal gerne meine daily q´s beenden und danach gern" dann seine antwort " was bist du doch für ein hilfsbereiter mensch " ich habe darauf geantwortet " habe ja gesagt ich komme nach den daily q`s mit aber wenn du so anfängst such dir nen anderen tank " . 

denke das fast alle tanks oder heiler solche gespräche kennen und deshalb finden die meisten keine tanks oder heiler weil man eigentlich nur als sklave der community benutzt wird 

denkt darüber mal nach mfg cman


----------



## Alexändria (12. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein bissle MIMIMIMI???

Dir macht Jäger Spaß? DMG machen is schon toll nä? denken vll alle so;-)

Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen ich geh mit meinem Tank und Heilchar nicht mehr mit rnd gruppen in inzen rein...

Einfach grund man ist IMMER der depp


----------



## P07Y (12. August 2008)

nehmt mich als dd mit in heros/kara/... damit ich def zeugs bekomm und ich tank auch wieder. aber mit weing zeit / zeit zun den falschen zeiten wegen spät / nachtschicht hat man keine lust ein paar quest zwischendurch zu machen mit def-skillung. das dauert einfach zu lange dann.

umskillen für ne inze seh ich auch nicht ein weil nach dem umskillen eh geflame kommt dein eq ist zu schlecht.

was lernen wir daraus: tanken ( heilen bestimmt auch ) macht keinen richtigen spass wenn man wow nur just 4 fun spielt


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Dann Frag mal einen Tank wie er zu Ruf kommen soll, damit er euren Equipansprüchen gerecht wird^^
> 
> Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass Deff-Krieger sich nicht durch PVP equipen können, da das zeug zum tanken unzureichend ist? Ausdauer alleine reicht dir als Deff nicht und die anderen Werte sind leider nicht vertreten beim PVP-Gear
> 
> ...



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!!

Bei NonHeroInis gibts nur wenig Personal und wenn du mal jemand einfach so anflüsterst, mußte dir anhören was dir einfällt! Wie du überhaupt auf die Idee kommst das NonHero noch interessant für ihn wäre! Dann willste nach Kara und auch wenn die Werte für Kara passen kommst du nur mit Beziehungen weiter. Wer will schon nen jungen Tank mitnehmen? Nachher kann man als DDler nebenher nicht mehr Fernseh gucken! Oder noch schlimmer: der Tank könnte auf irgendwas noch Bedarf haben.....

Glücklicherweise sind nicht alle so sonst gäbs garantiert 50 % weniger Tanks


----------



## Korgor (12. August 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Na klar, damit man sich von einem wie dir vorhalten lassen muß, dass du jetzt maßig Repkosten hast^^
> Und an der Spitze des Eisberges stehen die DDler, die den Wipe verursacht haben und dann vom Tank und/oder Heiler die Repkosten fordern... darauf haben diese ganz besonders Lust
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wir Tanks haben MASSIG rep. Kosten.

Ich selber 5,27g pro whipe.

Da geh ich lieber mit einer Stamm rein und hab so gut wie gar nix...


----------



## Eddishar (12. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)


Der Todesritter wird das Tankproblem nur minimal lösen, denke ich. Die Leute werden zwar auch Tanks aus ihm machen, aber die meisten Todesritter werden wieder als DDler in Arena und BG rumlaufen.

Was allerdings eine Änderung bringen wird, ist die Sache mit den zwei Skillungen, ohne für's Umskillen nochmal zahlen zu müssen. Aber dann wird es sehr viele schlechte Tanks geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles suboptimal.


----------



## Core.Wartex (12. August 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Na klar, damit man sich von einem wie dir vorhalten lassen muß, dass du jetzt maßig Repkosten hast^^
> Und an der Spitze des Eisberges stehen die DDler, die den Wipe verursacht haben und dann vom Tank und/oder Heiler die Repkosten fordern... darauf haben diese ganz besonders Lust
> 
> 
> ...




Überdenk du doch auch nochmal bitte das, was du hier grade aufgestellt hast.
Der von dir zitierte hatte eigentlich recht, es ist nunmal so das es immer ROxxors Boxxors Imba DD´s gibt, die es nicht blicken das man z.B. bei großen Mobgruppen 
nicht gleich voll auf den skull nuken sollte sondern einfach mal anhält. (Ja Einwurf: ProtPala ftw, dies und das)
Ich bin mit meinem Krieger immer mal wieder Tank und mach dann nur schlechte Erfahrungen, da immer irgendwie soetwas vorfällt.
Daher stehen für mich nur noch Gilde und Freundesliste zur Auswahl.
WEIL: Keine Lust mit RND-Gruppen zu wipen.
So und jetzt halt mir bitte nicht vor, ich hätte nicht darüber nachgedacht


----------



## Lisutari (12. August 2008)

Ich kenne das Problehm nicht. Bin selber Heiler und habe 4 Tanks in der F-Liste die gerne mitkommen wenn ich frage, für die Raid wie SSC, Maggi und so geht man eh mit der Gilde, und wenn ich doch mal Rnd wo reingehe (wir raiden nur Montags, Sonntags, Mittwoch und Samstag) ist fast immer wer von der F-Liste auf abruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (12. August 2008)

Jop das ist ein problem auf nahezuallen servern 
Hier sprech  ich mal für die tanks die ich kenne(und mich selber)
Wenn man uns Mal besser behandeln würde dann würden wir auch mal wieder mit Randoms in hero gehen aber viele haben garkein plan oder sind 12jährige dreckskinder die meinen weil sie neue wörter kennen müssen sie sie ständig rumsagen 
Aber der Tank mangel ist und bleibt mir ein rätsel weil als tank kann man sich perfekt equipen und hat kein stress beim suchen dazu muss ich sagen tank sein ist toll alle tanzen nach deiner pfeife ^^ wenn keines von den oben erwähnten kinder dabei ist ^^


----------



## Mindista (12. August 2008)

es gibt genug tanks, es gibt auch genug heiler.

nur haben die meisten wie ich, mit randoms verdammt beschissene erfahrungen gemacht.

ergo gibt es kaum noch tanks und heiler für randoms. fl/gilde gibs massig.


----------



## Madrake (12. August 2008)

Also mal zum Thema Heiler und Tankmangel... - hatten wir hier glaub schon öfters...

1. Im Verhältnis zu den DD's gibt es beides relativ wenig (pro Server gesehen) richtig...

2. Wenn man auch Zeit für die Instanz hätte, würden Heiler und Tank nicht freiwillig in eine Randogruppe reingehen - außer sie wollen mal wieder was risikieren, oder haben zuviel Gold (was man halt heutzutage von den Randomgruppen so hört - hab sehr viele Randomgruppen seit BC schon gehabt wo man meist nur tot rumlagen...)

3. Auch wenn Heiler und Tank schon die Instanz in jeder Ecke schon in und auswendig kennen, sind diese wohl nicht so begeistert davon das sie nochmals da mitgehen sollen... - (ich weiß wie das ist... - klar es wird dann von mal zu mal immer schneller - aber das stumpft ab - wie wäre es mit Randomdungeons ala Diablo? @ Blizzard?) - dann kommt da keine Langeweile auf.

4. Selbst ich würde nicht in einer wahre Randomgruppe, dabei muss ich mindestens einen aus der Gilde dabeihaben, oder einen aus der FL das man mich für eine Instanz als Random Heiler oder Tank gewinnen kann... - soviel zum Thema das zurzeitige Random Inzen gehen ist einfach (für mich gesehen) katastrophal.

5. Thema Todesritter... - allein für ihren etwas behaglichen Begleittitel "Heldenklasse"... - werden ihn zu 80% alle auf DD ihn spielen. Obwohl "Heldenklasse" alle Klassen sein könnten, sei es Druide, Krieger, Paladin. Alle sind in WoW Helden... - von demher glaub ich wenig, das da mehr Tanks im Spiel sein werden...

6. Wie zur heutigen Zeit mit den Tanks herumgesprungen wird, ist so oder so nicht mehr schön. Hast du kein komplettes lila Tankequip brauchst du auch nicht mit in jegliche Heroinstanz oder nach Karazhan - weitläufige Aussagen von vielen DD's die in der Gruppe schon waren (und woher bekommt man sein lila Equip?) Aus Kara? Ja und Heroinzen... aber zu beidem wird man nur noch mit vollem lila Equipment mitgenommen (als Random...) - 


Demzufolge kann man klar Deuten, das die meisten Tanks entweder keine Lust mehr haben irgendwelche Dailys in Heros zu machen (und es wohl denen zu viel Zeit kostet), oder sie möchten sich nicht mit der Gruppe rumärgern - wegen ihrem Equipment, bzw. das der Tank marken möchte (was eigentlich normal ist), Spielweise der einzelnen (Overnuker usw.)...

mfg


----------



## Midnightboy (12. August 2008)

Haltet aus liebe Leute LK kommt und mein TK auch und bis dahin level ich nen Healdudu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTW: Zockt euch erst ne Klasse zum Farmen zb.: Mage,Schurke dann könnt ich je nach Lust und Laune mal Tanken, mal Heilen, mal DD´ler sein und habt immer genug Kohle zum Repkosten farmen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Midi

Ps: Hab 5 Tanks in meiner Gilde und zuwenige Heiler leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Aja hab ich fast vergessen ich hatte nen Tank am alten Acc. Meine Erfahrung war einer der ersten Tanks auf 70 und wurde immer gebraucht weil Tankmangel war und ich war in jeder Innie min 20 mal und schon nach dem 10en mal hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr. Weil die Tanks einfach zu shcnell full epic Gear haben wollen sie dann auch net mehr in alle Innies mit gehen is doch verständlich oder?


----------



## Gothor (12. August 2008)

Ich kenn euer Problem, liebe DD... Und ich kann euch nur sagen, es ist hausgemacht. Gestern bin ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder losgezogen, Daylie hero machen (Beschäftigungstherapie und so, ausserhalb des Raidens langweilt man sich als Tank teils zu Tode, wenn man nicht ständig random loszieht). Hab mir nen befreundeten Heiler gesucht, 3 DD zu finden war dann nicht schwer (Feuermage, Meleeschamane und Destrohexer).
Rein der Gruppenkonstellation nach meint man ja, man hat ne Menge Schaden hinter sich und ist zügig durch die Instanz durch.
Naja, weit gefehlt, der Schamane meinte, zu Anfang der Instanz erstmal minutenlang afk sein zu müssen, nachdem ich schon vor Instanzbeitritt von ihm geflamt wurde, weil ich es gewagt hatte, ihn aufzufordern, er möge sich doch auch Richtung Instanz begeben und nicht auf einen Port warten. Der Mage hatte unterdessen seine Daylie vergessen und zog nochmal los, Quest abholen. Man fängt dann doch schon langsam wieder an, mit den Zähnen zu knirschen und dankt nebenbei allen möglichen Göttern, dass man einen Hexer dabei hat und nicht noch länger warten muss.
Geht also los, man lässt immerhin meistens antanken, aber Totems vom Meleeschamanen? Erstmal Fehlanzeige. Nach ausdrücklichem Wunsch steht dann auch endlich mal was, und man denkt sich, das könnte ja doch noch zügig gehen.
Langsam gehts aber auf Mobs mit der Fähigkeit zu fearen zu (Sklavenunterkünfte), und nachdem ich dann das 2. oder 3. Mal weggefeart werde frage ich im Gruppenchannel, warum man eigentlich einen Schamanen hat, wenn der sich fröhlich fearen lässt, während er doch mal ein Tremortotem stellen könnte.
Die Antwort kam in Form einiger Flames, die sich dann durch die Instanz weiterzogen, bis ich dann genug hatte und ihm ankündigte, beim nächsten Flame gibts den Gruppenkick... nach einem letzten Spruch ("Ich sag, was ich will!") war er dann doch zum Glück still, und wir konnten die Instanz doch beenden...
Aber dieses Erlebnis hat mir dann noch wieder gezeigt, warum ein Tank in 99% der Fälle einen Dreck auf Randomgruppen gibt... man nimmt Leute mit, deren Spielstil und Charakter man gut kennt, und ist damit vor bösen Überraschungen gefeit... Flamer dürfen dann gern mit ihresgleichen losziehen... aber bitte nicht im Dunstkreis derer, die dieses Spiel zum Spaß, und nicht um sich neue Listen mit Schimpfwörtern anzufertigen, spielen.


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

Denke mal mit Wotlk wirds au net besser, dann wollen die TR alle DMG machen xD


----------



## ReWahn (12. August 2008)

Es gibt keinen Tankmange. Es gibt sogar für Raids ab t5 einen erheblichen Tanküberfluss.
Zusammenstelung eines 25er raids:
15 dds
7 heiler
3 tanks
und wer spielt bitte eine kasse gern, die von 90% des restes wie dreck behandelt wird, an allem schuld ist und dann im content nichtvorankommmt wei es da zu viele tanks gibt? mal abgesehen davon, dass man im pvp nichts vernünftiges anfangen kann und solo 2 minutenfür nen normaen mob braucht...
Ich selbst war/bin deffkrieger. und es ist wirklich nicht schön. das einzige was du machen kannst sind instanzen. wo du beschimpft wirst. und raids. wo es zu viee von deiner sorte gibt...
denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Ilunadin (12. August 2008)

Ich tanke für gewöhnlich leidenschaftlich gern.Ich halte gerne den Kopf hin,aber ich mache ebenso gerne PvP.Für die Hero innies reicht mein Def Equip größtenteils,und auch so kann ich gut tanken.Nur bin ich FArmfaul udn renne deshalb in WAffenskillung durch die Gegend.DAs schreckt viele ab,denn wirklich JEDER Warri mit ein wenig Defequip kann tanken.Solange es nicht nach KAra o.ä.geht kann jeder x-beliebige Tank das übernehmen,genauso wie jemand mit ca 920 Healboni  super heilen kann auch mit Schattenskillung.Alles eine frage des Wollens. Und dieser Wille ist größtenteils nichtmehr da.Entweder heißt es "Ja komm skill halt um PLXXXXXXXX" oder" Jaja schon klar Nap" ,oder man tankt alles läuft glatt,bis der  IMBA R0xx0r dd der gruppe meint " Lol war ja klar PvP Napwarri eben". Mal ehrlich würdet IHR da noch tanken wollen?Selbes spiel bei den "Aushilfs"heilern


MfG Ilu


----------



## spacekeks007 (12. August 2008)

wenn du tank oder heiler mal spielst und merkst wie die leute in den inis sich verhalten von wegen antanken lassen und so weiter, man hat ja gleich als krieger mit 1 schlag sämtliche aggro und die dd´ler können gleich voll reinhauen, es ist frustrierend und das man da den spass an soetwas verliert ist kein wunder.

oder wenn man als priester oder anderweitiger heiler mitgeht und nen schlecht ausgerüsteten krieger oder pala oder bären vor sich hat der keine ahnung hat von nix und es sich dann rausstellt das er nichtmal def  geskillt ist und man weil er so .. kacxke ist alle nase lang sterben weil die dd´ler gleich voll reinhauen das wort antanken nicht kennen u.s.w wer willd a noch heiler oder tank spielen.

kann ja sein das sie auf niedigen stand wie lvl 20 oder so noch üben oder die ausrüstung noch nicht haben aber das sollte sich so ab 40+ so langsam legen oder sie lassen sich durch die inis ziehen und können dann mit 60 oder 70 ihren char nicht spielen, naja das kann man ewig nnoch so weiterführen


----------



## Arleen. (12. August 2008)

Und wieder so ein interessanter thread.
Aus dem Grund habe ich mir einfach einen Warri gelevelt.
Somit selber erfahren was das für ein undankbarer Job ist.
In meiner Gilde gehe ich schon mit,aber random ist es halt immer so eine Sache.
Beispiel:
Target sind gesezt,der Reihenfolge festgelegt.
Ok......Pull hör ich von einem Mage.....Kp ich hole Gruppe mit dem Komentar wenn du tanken willst geb ich dir lead. (Da man als Deffwarri je bekanntlich Wut zum tanken braucht,und es mit guter Ausrüstung sehr schwer fällt in heros zu tanken).Die Gruppe ist kaum bei mir angekommen schon seh ich ein Phyro ins first target fliegen.Aggro weg...spott.....,in der Zeit haut das lezte target ab...abfangen.Aggroverlust beim ersten,da keine Schadenspause (Vielleicht durch blindheit?)Gut hab das den ersten wieder durch Spott,der zweite ist auf dem Weg zum Heiler.Zack armer Priester ist tod.
Erstes Komentar......kannst du nicht tanken?Da ich jetzt wieder anfangen müsste zu erzählen,das man eine Gruppe antanken lassen soll usw und das bekannt sein sollte spar ich es mir.Und wenn solche Aktion dann die ganze Inni gehen dann weisst man schon für was die nächsten Tagesquests drauf gehen......
das war jetzt eines der vielen Beispiele warum ich weiss das nur wenige random gehen.
Es gibt aber auch positive Seite so ist es nicht.......das negative triumphiert nur leider zu oft.darum überlege ich es mir zweimal ob ich mitgehe oder nicht.Meistens bin ich nur mit Leuten unterwegs die ich kenne.Oder mir durch gruppengeignetes Zusammenspiel aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (12. August 2008)

Wieso tanken wenn dann für die gilde.
Vorgestern oder so werd ich gefragt ob ich hero dayli tank.
Bin dann ma mit hab die erste mopgrp gepullt und gewarten das sie kommen dann seh ich grad no wie der Hunter und der mage volle pulle los nuken ich ok tank ich die anderen 3 mobs hunter down mob läuft auf mage und geht in eisblock dann hab ich mir den letzten mob auch no geschnappt undgetankt.
dann kommen scho die ersten flammes vom Hunter von iwie du volldepp kannst nich tanken oder was.......

Und deswegen tank ich nur noch für die gilde


----------



## Trakodana (12. August 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Überdenk du doch auch nochmal bitte das, was du hier grade aufgestellt hast.
> Der von dir zitierte hatte eigentlich recht, es ist nunmal so das es immer ROxxors Boxxors Imba DD´s gibt, die es nicht blicken das man z.B. bei großen Mobgruppen
> nicht gleich voll auf den skull nuken sollte sondern einfach mal anhält. (Ja Einwurf: ProtPala ftw, dies und das)
> Ich bin mit meinem Krieger immer mal wieder Tank und mach dann nur schlechte Erfahrungen, da immer irgendwie soetwas vorfällt.
> ...



Sry, ich habe es überdacht, bevor ich es geschrieben hab.
Aber ich vermute einmal, dass da gerade einwenig durcheinander gerutscht ist.

Versuchen wir es aufzulösen:

Muahdib schrieb: Die Tank´s und Heiler haben einfach keine Lust auf Random Wipen ^^ ....

Da in seinem Buffedprofil leider nicht zu erkennen ist ob er DD oder Tank spielt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass DD spielt.
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, entschuldige ich mich. ABER, es stimmt nicht, dass Tanks und Heiler keine Lust haben auf "Random Wipen", zumindest ich nicht und auch nicht die, die ich kenne.

Auf was ich als Tank keine Lust habe, sind die ständigen Nörgeleien, vorallem nach einen Wipe. Da kommen dann so aussprüche wie "Du NOOB, kannst nicht mal die aggro halten" oder "...wegen dir hab ich jetzt wieder so und soviel Repkosten" usw.

Und was ich vorhin schrieb, vonwegen "Und an der Spitze des Eisberges stehen die DDler, die den Wipe verursacht haben und dann vom Tank und/oder Heiler die Repkosten fordern... darauf haben diese ganz besonders Lust" ist mir selbst passiert.  Da hat ein Jäger mit Streuschuß die CC´s rausgeholt und hat nach dem anschließende Wipe tatsächlich die Repkosten von mir verlangt, da ich ja so ein Noob sei, der die Aggro nicht halten kann.

Es gibt immer wieder Träumer, und dazu zähle ich mich auch, die es immer und immer wieder mit Randoms versuchen und auf die Schnautze fallen, dass hat aber nichts mit den "Wipes" zu tun, sondern eher mit den Leuten, mit denen man da in Kontakt kommt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es auflösen...und wenn nicht, auch gut^^


----------



## GobliN (12. August 2008)

Ich kenne zum glück genug Tanks (und spiele selber Heiler).

Ich starte auch regelmässig 2 std Kara runs oder 3 (evtl. 4) Kisten ZA Runs.. und nehme niemals Krieger DDs mit..

Ich kann diese kleinen ***** einfach nicht ab...


----------



## cman (12. August 2008)

Trakodana schrieb:


> Sry, ich habe es überdacht, bevor ich es geschrieben hab.
> Aber ich vermute einmal, dass da gerade einwenig durcheinander gerutscht ist.
> 
> Versuchen wir es aufzulösen:
> ...




da gebe ich dir recht falle auch immer wieder auf die schnautze mit random gruppen und gehe trotzdem immer wieder mit welchen los ^^
nur was ich nicht verstehe sind die leute die nem warry sagen wollen wie er seinen char zu spielen hatt weil mann selber nen 70er tank hatt dan geht doch mit denen in die inis und net mit random tanks
und leider gibt es immer wieder DD´s die nicht mit ihrer aggro umgehen können


----------



## Pereace2010 (12. August 2008)

Also aus meiner erfahrung heraus ist es wirklich hart für tanks. Ich habe selber einen Mage gespielt, habe aber aufgepasst wegen der aggro und so, viele andere DD klassen nicht und so wurde wie hier schon jeder schreibt der Tank endlos vollgeflamt. Da ich ein netter Mensch bin und mich dann mit dem Tank noch über den ini verlauf hinaus unterhalten habe und er echt schon am Ende mit den nerven war, hatte ich auch nen Haufen Tanks inner F-List. 

Nun habe ich vor ein paar Wochen selber angefangen einen Druiden hochzuziehen (natürlich auf Tank Basis) und ich finde es ist echt der hammer was man sich da anhören muss ^^ . Naja ich mache es mir da ganz einfacht. Wenn jemandem nicht passt wie ich spiele oder mich vollflamt das ich im Talentbaum was anders gemacht habe als sein IMBA rl kollege leave ich einfach die grp ^^. Dann stehen se da und gucken dumm ausse Wäsche und gut ist. 

Ich tue mir sowas nicht an mich andauernd von irgendwelchen möchtegerns volllabern zu lassen. 
Wenn man nach einer kleinen Ansage dann die Gruppe leavt kommen se nämlich wieder an und whinen rum. 
Aber das interessiert mich dann auch net mehr ^^. Ich gebe dann noch ein Tablett Käse zum whine und gut ist. Igno und tschüss ^^ 

So long Traugott


----------



## Nehar (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich selber bin Jäger macht mir einfach Spaß. Dann hat man z. B.  einen  Magier und Schurke in der Gruppe mit mir 3. So was fehlt mal wieder nen heiler und tank. Dann suchste 1 stunde leute suchst überall und findest nix. So und dann fängt auch noch die gruppe an sich zu beleidigen usw.
> Ich will mal wissen ob es euch auch so ehrgeht. Und bitte keine Antworten wie mach dir doch selber nen tank. Oder spiel doch selbst nen heiler. einfach mal eure meinung.
> Ps: kleinschrifft und zeichensetzung nicht beachten.
> 
> ...




Jo.... Selber DD sein und sich dann beschweren, das es zu wenig Healer / Tanks gibt. Ich hab selber einen Priest und bin auf Shadow, weil wir auf Holy eh einem Pala / Dudu oder gar Shami in einigem nachstehen (zumindest bei meinem eq stand, auf t6 mag das anders sein)


----------



## Nenji (12. August 2008)

Flamet nich spielt euch ne eigene Tank/Heal klasse hoch .... aber nein alles dds .


----------



## Norga (12. August 2008)

Ein Kumpel (Tank) und Ich (Heiler) hatten immer viele Inis gemacht. Nach 2 min waren wir schon voll. Haben von anfang an gesagt wie es läuft und wenn wer nicht darauf gehört hat oder frech kam, wurde einfach gekickt und ersetzt. 
Bestes Beispiel: Schattenlab normal, ein mob läuft langsam auf die nächste gruppe zu, under DuDu wollte ihn mit MF töten. Ging nicht, Schurke ist dem hinterher gelaufen und hat die andere gruppe gepullt. Ich war noch am Tank heilen und die mobs kommen natürlich zu mir wegen heilaggro zu mir. Ich tot gruppe wipt. Schurke schreibt nur im gruppenchat:"LoL du dummer Heiler was pullste die ganze gruppe L2P noob. Du bezahlst mir Jetzt 20 g rep kosten und dann kannste dich verpissen ich habe ein heiler der ist viel besser als du kackboon". 

Kurze zeit später war er in seiner gebundenen Haupstadt und ca. 200 Leute die wir kannten hatten in auf igno und er flog aus seiner gilde.

Deswegen liebe ich es einfach zuheilen ^^


----------



## Nightroad (12. August 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Was allerdings eine Änderung bringen wird, ist die Sache mit den zwei Skillungen, ohne für's Umskillen nochmal zahlen zu müssen. Aber dann wird es sehr viele schlechte Tanks geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schlechte tanks  nicht zwingend
für mich ist das sogar eher optimal
weil ich werd mir als 2tskillung eine heiler nehmen
so kann ich zum beispiel bei aran oder prinz   BESSER als heiler wirken als mit einer protection skillung

------

aber ich kann auch nur sagen
die dd'S sind nicht immer das gelb vom ei
gestern war ich zh hero

am anfang hab ich  4 stück gepullt , ok der heiler war noch afk ohne das er was sagte .
folge : wipe  von 3  leuten  

und los gings
ich sagte halt sorry aber ich hätte nix vom afk gewusst

einer der  dd's    maulte mich an ich sei net hero ready usw usw
und ging einfach
die andren sahens locker

aber es ist oft so dass wenn was schief geht wird man direkt angekotzt
und ich zum beispiel nehme nur heiler aus meiner freundesliste oder so mit
weil da weiss ich auch wo ich dran bin

amsonsten kann ich nur raten :

seid auch mal dankbar oder sagt am ende vll netter run oder gute arbeit an alle
hebt die moral gewaltig

gibt dd's die sagen  einfach : thx  für loot    und sind weg
kein wunder dass sich da einige angepisst vorkommen


just my 7 cents


----------



## Kahadan (12. August 2008)

@ TE Dieses Problem kenne ich ... keiner Heiler keine Tanks (spiele aber selbst Ele Shami und Katzen DuDu .. einfach weil die Heilskillungen keinen Spass machen)
Habe aber mit einem Freund die Twinkkombo Prot Pala ; Holy Priest .. wir finden immer recht schnell Gruppen und man hat wirklich die Macht in der Gruppe .. wer sich nicht benimmt fliegt (bei newbies werden ausnahmen gemacht, einer muss ihnen das gruppenspiel ja beibringen)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



Schreibst du eigentlich auch mal etwas gescheites?
Oder sehe ich das richtig, das du einfach Freude daran hast, wenn dein Postcounter jeden Tag +100 Spam-Einträge hat?


----------



## Kahadan (12. August 2008)

@ Nightroad.

Stimmt es ist super fürs Gruppen(zusammen)spiel wenn man zwischendurch (oder eben am Ende der Instanz) alle (vorallem Tank u. Heiler) lobt!


----------



## Nehar (12. August 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> @ TE Dieses Problem kenne ich ... keiner Heiler keine Tanks (spiele aber selbst Ele Shami und Katzen DuDu .. einfach weil die Heilskillungen keinen Spass machen)
> Habe aber mit einem Freund die Twinkkombo Prot Pala ; Holy Priest .. wir finden immer recht schnell Gruppen und man hat wirklich die Macht in der Gruppe .. wer sich nicht benimmt fliegt (bei newbies werden ausnahmen gemacht, einer muss ihnen das gruppenspiel ja beibringen)





Oh Barbu, you make me LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt : Zum besseren verständniss. Wie zur hölle kann man eine gute Heil Klasse (Shami) und eine gute Tank Klasse (Dudu) spielen, die auf DD skillen wo, wo sie beide nciht so die Helden sind und sich dann noch aufregen das es..... Das ganze ist so dämlich das ich kb habe weiterzuschreiben


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...


Das ist seit nahezu 1 Jahr die einzige brauchbare Lösung und ein deutliches Zeichen auf das Alter von WoW. Im Vergleich dazu hatte DAoC diese Wartezeiten mit 50++ DD zu je einem Heiler und Suchzeiten von 1-3 Stunden im randombereich erst nach 5 Jahren.
Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich. Wenn schon die Gildies über die Heiler und Tanks herziehen wie die Regierung über angeblich arbeitsfaule und sie in die 1-Euro-Jobs nötigt anstatt ihnen eine Perspektive zu geben, wer hat dann noch Lust Heiler oder Tank zu spielen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (12. August 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Also sowie dir geht es vielen anderen auch. Es ist nun einmal so das keiner "die Drecksarbeit" machen will. Ich perönlich hab nen Worri (70) ist ddler und cih hasse es zu tanken. Nein mal erlich ich kann tanken nicht ausstehen, wenn du die aggro nicht hällst, flamen dich alle voll "waaah, sch** Tank, hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse ..." etc. Deswegen -> schwupdiewup-> DDler Worri und siehe da keiner  beschwert sich aufeinmal mehr, im gegenteil ein Worri DD wird gern mitgenommen wenn er entsprechend seiner Aussage auch wirklich DD macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab 3 Heiler. Eine Priesterin, eine Paladine und eine Druidin.
Inzwischen habe ich meine Druidin auf Moonkin umgeskillt weil mir das einfach mehr Spaß macht.

Also mich faselt nie einer in der Ini voll. Wenn er zu dusselig ist auf sein Omen zu schauen sag ich es ihm und gut ist.
Durch solche Deppen lass ich mir den Spaß am heilen nicht versauen.

back to topic: Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Aber meistens nur bei Tanks.

Heiler steht immer als erstes (...bin ja auch ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Dann werden fix 3 DD`s eingeladen und man verbringt Stunden damit einen Tank zu finden, wenn man dann einen findet.

Ich denke die Leute finden Tanks unatraktiv weil man 
a. Keinen Schaden macht
b. nicht alleine farmen kann
c. die repkosten astronomisch sind (Platte lässt grüßen)
und 
d. Eh alle nurnoch DÄMÄTSCH machen wollen.

Guck es dir doch im BG an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie oft haben wir Schlachtfelder wo wir in einem 15 Mann BG 1 einzigen auf Heilung spezialisiert haben?

Aber nun gut. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf ^^


----------



## Holy-Shield (12. August 2008)

also ich spiele selber schutz pala und finde das tanken macht als pala schon spaß. Aber da mein erster 70iger ein jäger war kann ich das gut nachvoll ziehen. Mit muss aber auch dazu sagen das mein pala eher kara, ZA etc. tankt und da dann inner Gilde Heiler net so das Problem sind.

viel Glück beim finden von heilern und tanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flat.Eric (12. August 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Die Sonnenbrunneninsel war der Tod für die Tanks und Heiler, besonders die casuals.
> Wenn man mal 1 Stunde Zeit hat, die Dailys da zu machen um Geld zu bekommen muss man entweder ein Zweitequip haben (als casual) oder DD / Druidentank sein, der mal eben den Schurken mimt. Ich bin selber Heildruide und habs ziemlich schwer die Farmquests zu machen.
> Wenn man da seine Stunde pro tag spielt und die Hälfte der Dailys fertighat und wieder offline muss st das ziemlich Frustrierend.
> Wenn diese Dailys nicht wären, wären mehr Tanks und Heiler da, weil sie immer noch Spass am Spiel hätten und die Casuals, wenn sie mal mehr als 1h Zeit haben auch mal eine Instanz mitmachen könnten.
> ...



ich denke das trifft ziemlich ins schwarze. das leben als healer oder tank ist ausserhalb der instanzen doch einiges schwieriger als jenes der dds.
mich störts nicht, ich hab damit kein problem, was bei vielen anderen jedoch nicht der fall sein mag.

der ball liegt bei blizz, den in dem immer pvp lastigeren wow verliert das healen und tanken immer mehr an attraktivität. 
zudem könnte ein teil auch schuld der arenasets sein. statt sich in kara und instanzen deff gear zu beschaffen, steigen viele warris mit den arenasets ein, als folge davon schwinden die deff warris je länger je mehr. 

aussicht auf besserung gibts vorerst keine


----------



## Mindista (12. August 2008)

Flat.Eric schrieb:


> ich denke das trifft ziemlich ins schwarze. das leben als healer oder tank ist ausserhalb der instanzen doch einiges schwieriger als jenes der dds.



das denke ich weniger. alle tanks und heiler, die ich so kenne, haben farmtwinks. zumindest mit holypriest waren die quests auf der insel kein problem, vom nervenden mitgliedern der gegnerischen fraktion einmal abgesehn.

nur hat von den niemand bock mit randoms zu spielen. ganz einfach:

tanks werden geflamed weil DDs overnuken und sie aggro verlieren
heiler werden geflames weil overnukende DDs nicht am leben gehalten werden können. 


es werden beide geflamed weil man sich gerade in einer inigruppe befindet und man die gruppe nicht verlassen will.
man wird beschimpft, wenn man mal keine lust auf ne instanz hat und wow lediglich zum chatten nutzt.
man wird beschimpft wenn man eine ID für instanz X hat, wie kann man es nur wagen da mit anderen reinzugehen?
etc.

und sich da noch das glücksspiel mit den randoms antun?  für viele Need-klassen-spieler ist da der frustfaktor einfach zu hoch.

dann kommt, nachwuchs gibs so einigen
der krieger will tiefensumpf tanken? hat noch ein blaues teil an, lol rofl noob kick.
der krieger hat keine 15k leben?  kick
der heiler hat noch ein blaues trinket?  kick

dann gibt es noch die spezialisten als DD, die eine ini/kara gruppe selber zusammen stellen und nur overequipte leute suchen, damit niemand anderes mal wegwürfeln könnte und es fixer geht.

alles haufenweise erlebt.


----------



## Mosebi (12. August 2008)

Ich suche immer den Heiler (bin Tank)!




> das denke ich weniger. alle tanks und heiler, die ich so kenne, haben farmtwinks.


Nur blöd wenn der Tank/Heiler der erste Char ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit einem Farm Twink wird lvln auch nicht leichter.


----------



## Mannne (12. August 2008)

Ich als Tank gehe zur Zeit nur ungern mit random in eine Instanz. Der Grund dafür ist, das die Leut oft, wenn etwas nicht sofrt klappt, rummeckern, beleidigend werden oder die Gruppe einfach verlassen.

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, das ich mir einen neuen Tank machen würde, mit wenig Erfahrung, würde ich das auch nicht lange mitmachen. Zumal man auch recht schwer alleine Questen/Farmen kann.

Ich glaube, wenn in den Gruppen mehr Tolleranz und Teamplay gezeigt werden würde, dann würde es evtl. auch mehr Tanks geben.


Soviel dazu.


PS: Ja, es gibt auch sehr positive Ausnahmen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
> 
> So ich selber bin Jäger macht mir einfach Spaß. Dann hat man z. B.  einen  Magier und Schurke in der Gruppe mit mir 3. So was fehlt mal wieder nen heiler und tank. Dann suchste 1 stunde leute suchst überall und findest nix. So und dann fängt auch noch die gruppe an sich zu beleidigen usw.
> Ich will mal wissen ob es euch auch so ehrgeht. Und bitte keine Antworten wie mach dir doch selber nen tank. Oder spiel doch selbst nen heiler. einfach mal eure meinung.
> ...



also dir macht der jäger spass? vielleicht macht den anderen klassen auch genau das spass, was du in der gruppensuche siehst.

warum sollte ich meinen krieger als deff-krieger aussbilden? nur damit du in instanzen kommst, ich mir die finder wund tanke, stress habe? und mir dann wie so oft von eben einem jäger sagen lassen muss, ich kann nicht spielen, streuschuss aber zB die sheeps öffnet?

anstatt zu jammern zieh dir einen pala oder krieger hoch, dann hast du den eintritt in instanzen sicher, ich selber bin in einem raid, und dort wird eben ein dd-krieger gebraucht und eben nicht der 12 tank.


----------



## attake (13. August 2008)

ich hab selbst nen krieger und nen priester ...

es ist einfach mist nen heiler oder nen tank als mainchar zu nehmen ..... zum farmen sind sie nix wert und wieso soll ich in inis nen char ausstadten den ich auserhalb nicht wirklich gebrauchen kann ????  

darumm hoffe ich das die 2 wechselbahren skillbeume wirklich mit dem addon kommen  denn sonnst muss ich meinen feraldruiden oder miene hexe weiterspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bevor alle wieder schreien das sie keine wechselbahren skillbeume wollen .....

tanks und heiler profitieren enorm dafon da sie dann auch solo was machen können ohne nix weiterzubrigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auch reine DD´ler profitieren enorm dafon weil sie plätzlich wieder genugh tanks und heiler haben und dadurch gefragt sind ^^
( auserdem gibt es auch bei reinen DD´lern durchaus vorzteile aus 2 verschiedenen DD´skillungen )



http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?;tpstart=49
"There is a plan to give player access to two talent specs to switch between them without having to respec all the time. More details in the future."

also die sache mit 2 skillbeumen is nicht fon mir au der luft gegriffen ^^  aber ich kann sie nur gut heißen  und es würde meinem "tank" noch ne chanze geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.  ATTA


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (13. August 2008)

öhmmm hab das prob. eig. nie ... bin auch hunter ... und hab einfach 4-5 gute tanks ( bei tanks musst du immer schleimen !!! die sind noch rarer als healer ) .. in meiner fl und wenn ich daily hero machen will schreib ich die an und los gehts ! und healer findest du auf Kargath eig. immer ... auch so braucht man am abend ca. 5-10 minuten um ne daily hero gruppe zu finden ...


----------



## Seratos (13. August 2008)

Ich hab nen healer und DD auf 70, und meistens muss ich als Heal mit, da kein anderer sonst gefunden wird.
Ich mein, ok, ich hab kein problem damit, da ich gerne heale aber trotzdem hab ich immer das tankproblem.

zB gerade passiert, grp voll außer tank.
Kumpel fragt einen an, der meinte nö, er will jetzt off schlafen gehen, ok respektiert man.
Allerdings sehen wir den gleichen tank per /who 20 min später lustig in mecha rumhüpfen.
Sowas find ich wiederum auch nicht ok, er hätte zB nur sagen müssen, ne sry du hab keine lust auf die ini XY, damit wäre das thema vom tisch, aber einen deswegen anlügen find ich nicht wirklich korrekt.


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Ja mal ehrlich, dann haste eben Pech gehabt. Dann gibts halt wenige die n Tank o. Heiler spielen wollen.. So sprach die Holypriest.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Meatwookie (13. August 2008)

Spielt Tank, geht mit Randoms in eine Ini, und seht selbst waurm es so wenig Tanks gibt die in Random Gruppen tanken. Es ist einfach zum kotzen


----------



## star-fire (13. August 2008)

ich geh eigentlich immer mit nem kumpel in inis... er is heal pala, ich ele schamy^^ leider suchen wir immer vergebens nach tanks...
Dann hab ich noch nen 37 dudu, feral! mit dem tank ich dann gerne, aber was is los?! Kein heal da -.-
Ich verstehs au wenn leude ned tanken wollen^^ erstens flamed die gruppe wenn jemand mal aggro hat, ausserdem wissen einige nich was targets sind ... un haun ihre weihe immer schön in sheep un genau so dass sie die aggro bekommen... 
jaja immer diese paladine^^ (nich böse sein)


----------



## Baazul (13. August 2008)

ca. 2-3stunden such zeit für healer und tank auf Festung der Stürme

und meistens taugen die gruppen nicht mal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Möchte bisschen mitheulen^^

Es liegt meistens an den DD'ler das Healer und Tanks keinen bock mehr haben und dann auch auf DD umskillen oder einfach nichtmehr Random mitgehen.

Ich hasse es extrem wenn mir jemand sagt ich kann nicht Tanken. Oft hat man son vollspacken in der Grp. der meint umbedingt ersten zu sein müssen im Recount(Dmg Meter) und deshalb interessiert ihm die Aggro dann auch nicht. 
Das sind dann die, die anfangen zu flamen wie schlecht der Tank ist, das er keine Aggro halten kann etc...
Tja aber warum klappt es wunderbar mit der Aggro bei den anderen 3 Gruppenmitglieder, aber bei diesem einten DD nicht? Wer macht hier der fehler? der Tank bestimmt nicht.

Lustig auch zu sehen wenn der Tank nicht so gut equipped ist und n Fullepic DD'ler kommt.. Wenn sich der DD'ler nicht am Tank anpasst, dann ist klar was die konsequenzen sind..
Das sind die sorte von DD die mit 70 sofort durch T4Raids gezogen werden von der Gilde und im nachhinein mit den Grün/Blau equippten in normalen Instnzen gehen müssen weil sie nichtmal ein Herokey haben. (Boah was bist du fürn schlechter Tank, ich kann nichtmal full Dps fahren.. unser MT macht in 3sek mind.20k Aggro!!!).. evtl hatt der DD nicht bemerkt das der Grün/Blaue Tank nicht im besitz ist eines solch tollen Equip wie sein fantastischer Gilden Fullepic MainTank.
Epic aber kein Herokey?... PEINLICH! das beweist ja nur das man durch die Raids gezogen wurde(gilt nicht für gecraftete sachen, wer gold oder/und berufsskill hatt dem möge das gegönnt sein) gilt natürlich nur für solche die solch ein verhalten aufweisen wie beschrieben.
War schon mit t5 equiptten leuten z.b. Botanika und da gab es keine Aggroprobleme..

Das ein Heiler schnell die lust verliert liegt entweder an den wirklich schlechten Tanks die keine 2 Mobs halten können und/oder DD'ler die meinen sich nicht an der reihenfolge halten zu müssen und dann dauernd nach Heilung rufen.
Kennen viele und ist ein gutes beispiel: "Wer die Aggro hatt, darf sie behalten".. daran sollten sich die Heiler halten und denen dann auch nur Buffs geben die keine Reagenzien benötigen.

MfG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephistosopheles (13. August 2008)

ja... wow iss hart!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## partos (13. August 2008)

ich erkläre mal das aus meine sicht. den ich habe 1 pala, 1 krieger, 1 schami, 1 schurke.

wo ich meinen schami auf 70 hatte wollte irgendwie keiner ne ele in den instanzen sehen. weil ele ja nicht schepen kann und so da die suche und warten ne zeitlang gelangweilt hat. habe ich einen paladin mit freunden hochgespielt. der als vergelter (dd) die inis ab blutkesel getankt. hat dan habe ich gesagt auf lvl 70 kann ich tanken da es grade "tankmangel" war. gesagt gemacht. nun war ich tankadin auf 70. und in der zwieschenzeit war der schami healer. so nun habe ich einen tank und einen healer.  Es war eine schwere zeit mit paladin zutanken. weil die horde den tankpaladin garnicht eingesehen hat und 2. die nicht wusten wie er tankt. Ich war des öfteren als noob tank und unskilled beschimpft, dan habe ich lead meinem freund gegeben und bin rauchen gegangen, als ich dan zuruck kamm hat er die gruppe voll bekomen, weil er heal schami spielte und man glaubt es nicht aber mit anderen spielern sind wir bei gleicher aufstellung die instanz durchgeruscht ohne wip oder nörgeln. Bei solchen momenten fragt man sich ob es an dem noob tank lang oder am dd. Weil die meisten tank items eh auf krieger (plate) sind habe ich gesagt spiele ich doch schnell einen krieger hoch und gucke wie man mit ihm tankt. gesagt gehabt 10 tage späte frischer 70 krieger mit etwas blaulichem tankgear. Es war ne umstellung vom paladin auf krieger tank nötig aber im endefeckt lag mir der krieger tank besser. ich war schnell gekleidet, aber jedesmal heroic mit random gehen habe ich auf die gildennamen geguckt. den auch beim krieger tank gibt es leute die denken vorne ist tank der wird schon die adds halten und man kann alles rausrotzen oder "bomben" damit man im penisvergleich damagemeter ganz oben steht. am ende war es so das man schnell repkosten von 40g hatte nach besuch der instanz. 

Aber was das aller geile am tank ist. du kanst sogut wie garnichts machen ausser tanken. Du kanst questen gehen wie daylis du kanst ins bg gehen und den endboss tanken und sonst nichts. weil die quest dauern so lange farmen kann man eh gleich knicken bis man den mob down hat sind schon 20 gespawnt weil vorher an der stele ne hexenmeister durchlief. was bleibt den da übrig. mit irgendwelchen eingebildeten möchtegerne progamer instanz gehen und für irgendwelche leute den gearschten spielen (beispiel ne xehenmeister doten alle mobs voll der magier springt rein druckwele drachodem arkana, den beide wollen oben im dd sein und denkst wen läst du jetzt verecken den magier oder den hexer aber der healer der duch die masse heals healagro bekomt soll ja doch überleben).
Ich kann von mir behaupten ich war mit paladin guter tank und ich war mit krieger guter tank den ich hate die sogenante fliste und meine heroic stams. mit denen ich in 2 stunden in der lage war mechanar+botanic in heroic zu cleanen ohne wip. aber wen mich dauern irgendwelche leute anwispern mit "tank" oder "xy 4/5 port rdy" da sage ich höflich garnichts als antwort. mitlerweile ist mein krieger auch kein tank mehr weil nach 30 mal kara und 3-4 heroics pro tag hat man irgenwan genug, den damage machen kann auch abweschlung sein. und was mich noch sehr sehr aufregt man hat so eine kara gruppe gefunden guckt sich die leute an udn da stehen lauter blaue angezogene leute mit s1-s2 teilen für ehre, alles von den sachen nicht verzaubert oder gar gesockelt, und auf die frage warum man nicht sockelt oder verzaubert bekommt man eine anwort " ich kriege gleich eh beseren epic", naja das epic soll erstmal dropen und ich glaube wen die tanks sich so anziehen würden dan prost (ich war schon des öfteren in kara mit dem krieger tank im schaden über paar reine dd)!

Und das ende der geschichte.

findet freunde, seit net zu einander, wen ihr den tank sucht und die leute einfach anschreibt dan tut wenigstens hallo und hast du zeit oder so reinschreiben, weil auf 1-3 wort satz verdient keiner eine antwort, last den tank tanken den er tut schon seine arbeit. Seit ihr gut zum tank dan wird er vielleicht nextes mal auch mit euch tanken, den wer will schon mit möchtergern progamer tanken.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

gut gesagt Partos^^


----------



## STAR1988 (13. August 2008)

Also auf Nozdormu (Horde) findet man alles fix bis auf den Tank davon gibts sogut wie keine hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dobro (13. August 2008)

Ja man merkt es ziemlich heftig, dass es kaum Tanks gibt. Wollte gestern mit meinem Mage nur schnell (für ne Kara Q) ZH und Sethek Hero. Nach nur 20 Mins (ziemlich schnell eig) hatten wir dann auch nen Tank.

Der schaffte allerdings nicht mal die ersten beiden Mobs hinter dem Eingang zu tanken. Erste Wipe dachte ich noch der andere Mage hätte nicht antanken lassen, also beim zweiten Try geguckt und er ist einfach so aus den latschen gekippt. Healer war Druide, nicht mal Baum des Lebens geskillt und kein einziges PvE Teil. Full PvP  (coole sau ey, naja) 

Hab den Full PvP DD Warrie dann gefragt ob er es denn schaffen würde den ersten Boss zu tanken, und er meinte jo. Also musste ich auf Druiden loggen um die ganze Instanz (Bis auf den ersten Boss) selbst zu tanken.

Zh Hero heute war auch nur ne Wipe Ini, aber wollte halt durch und alle Abzeichen. Dabei fings so schön an im LFG channel "Noch 3 DD für ZH Hero", so schön kanns doch nicht sein und wars auch nicht. Ich liebe Tankadins, aber der kann ruhig wieder Heal skillen und sein PvP Heal Druide Freund kann weiter im BG und in der Arena rummhüpffen, wenns Spaß macht

Der unterschied zu früher is auch bemerkbar, warst du als Tank mies Equipt wurde nen anderer genommen, heute reißens ich alle um grün blaue hauptsache Tank.

Ich zock im mom nen Krieger hoch (Lvl 64 jetzt) und mir macht das tanken mit ihm genau so Spaß wie mit dem Druiden damals. Queste eig gar nicht, renn von Ini zu Ini =)


----------



## FZeroX (13. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> da ich tank bin (feral) bekomme ich das tagtäglich mit... 3 Sekunden online
> 
> "kommt du za mt"
> "kommst du kara markenrun"
> "kommst du daily hero , dan gogogo"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenn ich, deshalb hab ich mir nach meinem druiden (feral) auch noch mein paladin mit prot ausrüsstung versort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 mal die woche kara mehrere heroics am tag und wenn ich mal richtiges eq hab geh ich auch fröhlich mit dem paladin raiden


(an alle die immer tanks suchen... seid mal nett zu uns, flamed uns nich immer gleich und lasst uns wenn wir grad mal dd geskillt sind zum farmen auch auf tank eq würfeln wenn der maintank schon guten kram hat ^^


----------



## lord just (13. August 2008)

also dass es so wenige tanks und heiler gibt, liegt an verschiedenen dingen. ersteinmal dauert es ewig, nen tank oder heiler hoch zu ziehen, weil man kaum schaden macht. wenn man die klasse aber als dd hochzieht und dann umskillt, fehlt einem die erfahrung. hab auch mal ne lange zeit nen tank gespielt (erst krieger dann pala) und beides hat spaß gemacht, jedoch wird man nur noch angewhispert, komm doch die ini oder die und wenn man mal nein sagt, dann wird man zugeflamed. hinzu kommt, dass man für normale quests zum leveln niemanden findet, weil immer alle nur ini gehn wollen. wenn man auf lvl 70 ist, ist das vielleicht toll, wenn man aber erst lvl 50 ist und nur noch durch instenzen weiter leveln kann und die auch schon x mal gesehen hat, vergeht einem da die lust, weil man immer nur von leuten angewhispert und genervt wird und selber nicht weiter kommt. das schlimmste ist dann auch noch, das einem in instanzen dann auch die teile weggewürfelt werden, die man vielleicht fürs soloplay gut brauchen könnte, um etwas schaden zu machen und nicht ne minute oder zwei pro mob braucht (beim pala gings ja noch aber krieger auf deff ist scheiße zu leveln).

es gibt nicht genug tanks und heiler, weil keiner bock hat einen zu spielen, weil es einfach sehr viel anstrengender ist die zu leven und man auch später ne viel höhere verantwortung hat in instanzen und es ist auch anstrengender die in instanzen zu spielen, weil man nicht nur auf einen mob achten muss, sondern auf alle.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Ich kenne sehr sehr viele leute auf unserem Server die als DD'ler gelevelt haben und dann mit 70 meinen Tanken zu müssen mit ihrem Equip wo nur aus Beweglichkeit und Stärke besteht.. 
Die Tanks halten auch nix in den normalen Instanzen aus, können kaum Aggro halten und der Heiler ist nach jeder Mobgruppe oom.
Paar Tage oder Wochen später sieht man dann diese Leute in DD PvP klamotten rumrennen und suchen Verzauberer für Mungo auf ihrer 2handwaffe.^^

Ich finde spätestens wenn man in der Scherbenwelt anfängt sollte man sich entscheiden ob man als Tank oder DD weitermachen möchte, da es ja auch sehr viele gute Questbelohnungen für Tanks gibt.. oder man farmt sich nebenbei noch ein Tankequip, damit wenn es dann mal soweit ist man schon etwas Equip zusammen hatt. Ab dann heisst es übung macht den Meister^^


----------



## Scrätcher (13. August 2008)

Werbung

blau equipter Tank sucht Karagruppe für diesen Samstag & Sonntag auf dem Realm Shattrath, Fraktion Allianz

Was bring ich mit?

- blaues Equip
- Tankerfahrung
- mein Bufffood & Tränke

Euer Vorteil?

- ein Tank der gern und oft in Inis geht
- jeder der sich bei dem Run auch nur "normal" benimmt kommt auf die F-Liste und gehört zu den ersten DD´s die nach ner Hero Ini angesprochen werden

Bei Interesse PM an mich.

Die Werbung ist zwar ernst gemeint, aber ich glaube nicht das sich jemand meldet. Wer will auch schon nen "nur" blauen Tank? Der soll sich doch von irgendeiner Gilde hochziehen lassen oder solange Tagesquests machen bis er lila ist. Und dann wundern sich die Leute warum er eben nur mit denen Leuten die ihm helfen in ne Ini geht.


----------



## Toastbrod (13. August 2008)

Hab früher nen auch nen Krieger DeffTank gespielt bis SSC, dann hab ichs an den Nagel gehängt. 

1. Es is ein stressiger Job, sprich wenn irgendwas passiert das zum wipe führt bist du in 95% der Fälle schuld, meist bei aggroverlust, dann flamen dich gleich alle an, was das soll usw. Als Tank muss man zudem meist noch die Targets setzen usw. Die ganzen Instanzen und Schlachtzüge machen einfach keinen Spaß als Tank sondern sind nervig und anstrengend, wenns lang dauert.

2. Man kann nichts Solo machen. Will man nebenher auf der Sonneninsel noch Ehrführchtig sein und Tasgesquets erledigen, kann man erstmal umskillen (und dazu braucht man das Gold von den Tagesquests). Genauso beim Goldfarmen, die hohen Repkosten und Tränke müssen auch bezahlt sein. So kann man in die Instanzen und Schlachtzüge gehen oder man steht in Ogrimmar rum und schaut dumm daher.

Spiel grad Kara und co. mit einen Schurken und es is viel relaxter, oft bekomm ich dann mit wie sich andere Mitspieler (unnötig) über den Tank beschweren, dann steh ich aber immer auf der Seite vom Tank

Ich hoffe mit WotLK kommen einige TankFähigkeiten, mit denen es etwas leichter wird z.B. auch in 5er Gruppen Aggro zu halten, oder Solo Schaden zu machen (wie der Pala).


----------



## Perplexer (13. August 2008)

lord schrieb:


> es gibt nicht genug tanks und heiler, weil keiner bock hat einen zu spielen, weil es einfach sehr viel anstrengender ist die zu leven und man auch später ne viel höhere verantwortung hat in instanzen und es ist auch anstrengender die in instanzen zu spielen, weil man nicht nur auf einen mob achten muss, sondern auf alle.



Kann dir eigentlich da nicht zustimmen! Bei uns auf Durotan gäbe es genug Tank oder Heilerklassen, die meisten wollen aber nicht mit Randomgruppen in Inis gehen weil es leider zu viele DD´s gibt die es einfach nicht schaffen nur ein bisschen auf die Aggro zu gucken oder es nicht schaffen selbstständig nachzusheepen/Mob wieder in Eisfalle packen. Hatte auch schon Gruppen wo die DD´s nichtmal die 15sec. warten konnten bis Zeichen fertig gesetzt waren, sondern einfach so drauf losgeballert haben. Wer ist dann immer Schuld wenn man mal die Aggro verliert?? 
Der Tank natürlich!!

Ich selber spiele auch Tank und ich persönlich gehe fast nie mit Randoms in ne Heroini oder Kara zum Markenfarmen, immer nur mit Gilde oder mit Leuten von der F-List weil es da einfach besser klappt und weil man auch mal nen Gruppenmitglied sagen kann was er nicht machen sollte oder vielleicht anders machen könnte ohne gleich ne Antwort beleidigende Antwort zu bekommen, oder das die Gruppe sofort aufgelöst wird.

Es ist nicht das Problem das Tanks schwer zu lvlen sind, meiner Meinung nach ist es die Schuld der DD´s die glauben das sie mit S2 und grünen Stiefeln so MEGA IMBA sind und alles machen können weil ja eh der Tank schuld ist.


----------



## soul6 (13. August 2008)

Ich habe Krieger und Priesterin (alles 70).
Krieger ist Deff-Tank und Priesterin Shadow.

Ich sag euch auch jetzt den Grund (aus meiner Sicht)  warum Ihr so wenige Tanks findet für Eure Kara-Runs
oder daily-heroics :
a) die guten (epics) Tank raiden in Ihren Gilden und haben keine Lust immer den Tank daily rauszuholen und runs zu machen (ist ja doch etwas anstrengend das tanken)
b) die kleineren Tanks (blau-epic gemischt) sollten zwar Kara rein, doch werden sie immer angeflamt :"nur ein schneller run! OH ?! ob das mit der Ausrüstung geht ?!"
daily-heroics brauchst aber damit nicht versuchen (kostet zuviel rep und bringt zuviele wipes) Fazit: keine Lust für Randoms zu tanken, weil du dabei nur geflamt wirst und es dich nicht weiterbringt"
(versucht mal an gute Platten-Tank-Items ran zu kommen ! Tanks wissen wovon ich spreche)

Und genau aus dem Grund ist meine Priesterin Shadow und bleibt das auch, weil es sich bei den Heilern genauso verhält, nur sind da gute Items "etwas" leichter zu bekommen.
Dabei muß ich einem der Vorredner recht geben, dass es sehr schwer ist bei Priestern die skillung zu wechseln und dann den char gut zu spielen (shadow auf heiler)!
Es kommt ja immer sofort die Frage nach dem Heilbonus und wenn der nicht mind. 1200 hat, geht das geflame auch gleich wieder los, ob du das überhaupt schaffst.

Sorry aber eine Patentlösung fällt auch mir nicht ein, außer das der Sprung von den normalen inis über Kara zu den schweren inis, zu groß ist.
Soll heißen : Beim Tank kannst du dir aus den normalen inis gutes Zeug rausholen und 4 Freunde zur Hilfe hast du schnell beisammen aber bei Kara wo du nur dort die nächste bessere Equipstufe
erhältst, brauchst 9 Leute, was ja umgemein schwerer ist, also lassen es viele nach gewisser Zeit und diese Tanks fehlen euch dann im normalen WOW-Geschäft.

Vorschlag: Blizz sollte für Kara auch eine 5er ini machen, damit man als Tank weiterkommt, als Heiler ebenso und gleichzeitig würde sich dann das Epiq-PVP-Getümmel reduzieren, weil die Leute
wieder über eine Ini, ihre epics erarbeiten könnten !?

lg
randy


----------



## Bobtronic2 (13. August 2008)

Ich kenne das bei uns auf Nera´Thor ist tote hose man sieht immer nur die selben leute und ne ini brauchste gar net suchen.Bis man ne grp gefunden hat ist ostern,habe extra nen Tank angefangen manchmal als tank findeste nix,bin L 33 und ne grp fürs Kloster kannste vergessen.
Deswegen schaue ich mich momentan nach einen andren server um wo mein main und die Twinks mal wieder in inis gehen können.

gruss bob


----------



## Amokee (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Vieles, was hier schon geschrieben wurde ist zutreffend. Einem Tank wird das Leben in Instanzen oder Raids bei Random-Runs zum Teil unglaublich schwer gemacht. Ich gehe gerne in Instanzen . auch non Hero. Nichts ist für einen Tank besser, als die Inis nahezu im Schlaf zu kennen - für die späteren Runs im heroic Modus. Was manche Mitspieler sich aber so leisten, ist wirklich eine Unverschämtheit. Pullende Mages wurden schon angesprochen - aufgeklopfte Sheeps (danke dafür gerade auf der TdM oder in ZH) auch-

Es gibt aber auch die Balance von Spielern, die sich am Tank orientieren und eine super Performance hinlegen - das können auch Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Spieler landen bei mir auf der FL - der Rest findet keine weitere Beachtung - in seltenen Fällen gibt es ein Igno.

Ganz ätzend finde ich im übrigen die Bemerkungen von DD im Bossfight, wenn es um die DPS geht. Da fahren ein halbes Dutzend T4/5/6 equipte full dps - und was bitte soll ein Teil T4/HC Marken equipter Tank dagegen setzen ?? Statt den Schaden auch mal zu reduzieren wird gemault - aber einen full T4/5/6 equipten Tank finden sie halt für Gruul/Maggi auch nicht mehr, weil die auf die Maul-Heinis schon lange keinen Bock mehr haben - und ich kann eben die T4 Teile noch gebrauchen. Wir aber im Regelfall eh vom Twink des Twinks fürs 3. Equipment weggewürfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich aber auch erlebe: einen gewissen Respekt vor Tanks, die die Daylies machen. Auf der Terrasse von Atamal habe ich mich beim Pullen mal verzählt und gleich sechs Mobs gezogen. Kurz vor meinem Ende kommt ein Heal - und ich stehe wieder komplett auf voller HP. Habe mich /w bedankt - und habe den Kommentar bekommen: einem Tank helfe ich gern ...

Auch bei mir hat sich das eingespielt, was inzwischen für viele Tanks gilt: Inis, Kara, Gruul, Maggi überwiegend mit Gilde oder über FL - oder sollte ein Gilden-Run nicht stattfinden, dann eben auch mal random, wenn vorher der Gold-Beutel gefüllt wurde


----------



## yezz (13. August 2008)

ich hab da eigentlich keine probleme mit. bei uns in der gilde schwirren genug tanks und heiler (falls ich mal nicht heilen sollte) rum. da findet sich immer was. ansonsten skillt mein freund um und schon ist noch ein tank da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defchamp (13. August 2008)

mimimi .... tank+heal suche   flame thread nr 1000 ....  -.-


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Na, da bin ich ha froh, dass ich meinen DeffTank gemeinsam mit einem Holy/Diszi-Priester gelevelt hab, und zwar von 1-70, und immer im Duo. 
Jede Instanz bis zur Scherbe haben wir mit Randoms gemacht, DD sind ja immer schnell zu finden, wenn Tank und Heal besetzt sind und sich gegenseitig wie die Westentasche kennen.

Gruß von Orrosh @Teldrassil [H]


----------



## Yhoko (13. August 2008)

moin ,

ich persöhnlich wünsche mir von blizzard ganz einfach eine ano-funktion als heiler ( selbst alte spiele wie daoc haben sowas ). denn es nervt besonders am wocheende dauernt angeflüstert zu werden ob man nicht lust hat auf das und jenes. aber anderer seits niemand bereit ist einem heiler zu helfen ( z.b. Questen ). als heiler bist du nur gefragt wenn sie dich ausnutzen wollen, aber auf hilfe und unterstützung brauchst du MEISTENS nicht zu hoffen. besonders die einstellung einiger mitspieler den heilern gegenüber läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig und baut bei selbigen frust auf. nur mal ein paar beispiele die verdeutichen machen sollen was ich meine mit hilfe und support für den heiler und somit dem ganzen dienen!

beispiel 1 : 
in der garnision ist man fleißig am heilen und alles läuft ganz gut bis ein add ( wolf ) kommt. nun nicht gedacht das die daneben stehenden dd´s den mal abnehmen - nein . also castzeit der heilung wird unnötig erhöht und man selber so langsam in fetzen gebissen. so baut man dann nach einiger zeit den engel und versucht wenigstens noch was zu retten. also wiederbelebung im tunnel oder an der heimatbasis , es dauert nicht lange dann kommt von vorne der schrei nach heilung und wo die heiler sind - diese stapeln sich mitlerweile bei balder und kommen nicht mehr nach vorne durch - rofl ( selber schuld ohne support und deff der heiler )

beispiel 2 :
beim vorreiten wird man von einem ´Feind`vom pferd gehauen. aber nun wiederum nicht darauf gehoft das einer der 20+ vorbei reitenden eigenen fraktions spieler mal absattelt und hilft ( wenn es doch mal einer macht , ist es ein grund den kalender raus zu holen und den jenigen das ganze weitere bg mit leckerlies zu versorgen ). also ergebnis siehe oben - schön ist es in der deff zu sein. 

beispiel 3 :
add´s in der ini. man hat wieder ein oder mehrere an der unterwäsche und der maintank brüllt das man endlich den heiler helfen soll. aber oh wunder, in den meisten fällen - nichts.
also engel und wipe.
die einzige chance sich als holy zu wehren ist ein einmal fear - tötlich in ini und schilden , aber somit wieder kaum heilleistung und dann nur verzögerte durch dauerschaden. 

liste läßt sich beliebig fort setzen und baut so allmählig frust bei den heilern auf. denke mal das geht den tanks so ähnlich und deshalb wird ganz genau sortiert mit wem und wo.

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sethapophis (13. August 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Werbung ist zwar ernst gemeint, aber ich glaube nicht das sich jemand meldet. Wer will auch schon nen "nur" blauen Tank? Der soll sich doch von irgendeiner Gilde hochziehen lassen oder solange Tagesquests machen bis er lila ist. Und dann wundern sich die Leute warum er eben nur mit denen Leuten die ihm helfen in ne Ini geht.


1. Falscher Server
2. (und schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) falsche Fraktion.

Ansonsten gilt für mich (als Jäger): wenn ich (warum auch immer) die Wahl zwischen einm Ini-blauen oder einem PVP-lilanen Tank habe, muß ich nicht lange überlegen wen ich fragen werde. (also den Blauen)

Und ja: ein guter DD ist nicht erster im Penismeter, sondern 2. im Omen. (PUNKT)



yezz schrieb:


> ich hab da eigentlich keine probleme mit. bei uns in der gilde schwirren genug tanks und heiler (falls ich mal nicht heilen sollte) rum. da findet sich immer was. ansonsten skillt mein freund um und schon ist noch ein tank da happy.gif


Womit wir wieder bei der Ausgangsempfehlung sind: Sucht euch ne gescheite Gilde oder baut euch ne entsprechende FL...

MfG, Setha

P.S.: Euch will anscheinend keine gute Gilde haben? Ich würde nicht drauf wetten, das es an fehlendem Equip liegt...


----------



## Sharkane (13. August 2008)

also ich kann nur sagen ich haben nen priest (holy), nen druiden (feral) und nen hunter (bm) also alles was man so braucht^^

aber es ist schon so wenn man tankt nuken alle wie blöde ohne sich gedanken zu machen wie "wird der tank die aggro halten" oder so ähnlich. mittlerweile habe ich mir ein dickes fell zu gelegt. mit druiden ja net so schwer ;-)

wenn der heiler stirbt is der tank schuld
wenn der tank stirbt is der heiler schuld
wenn ein ddler stirbt selbst schuld

mfg 

sharkane


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

und ich finde keien gescheiten dds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als heiler und tank hat man da auch so seine probs 

mages die tanken wollen jäger die grp wipen lassen schurken die den heiler killen (vanish)

wobei ich ehrlich gesagt lieber mti heiler inzen gehe weil ich den heilern nicht traue...^^


----------



## Hexenhase (13. August 2008)

oh oh wenn man das nun alles so liest naja fast alles da bleiben dir die worte im mund stehen,... naja bin auch ein Deff krieger und habe auch wie einige null lust mit randosm zu gehen,. aber egal werde mal wieder versuchen mit einer random grp zu gehen,   mal sehen was dabei raus kommt ob ichn un in der ini sterbe oder bei dailys draussen komt ja das gleiche raus


----------



## Mindista (13. August 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> ...mal sehen was dabei raus kommt ...



dann poste mal deine erfahrung. und eventuel nicht nur eine ini gruppe sondern ein paar mal mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (13. August 2008)

Tanks und heal findet man doch recht fix. weiss nicht was ihr wollt?


----------



## DarthBana (13. August 2008)

joa gibt sicher viele faktoren warum das so ist, da wäre sicher zum einen mal, die gilde hat tank & heal mangel, friendslist leer oder nich genug mum in den knochen mal einfach jemand in shatt oder so anzusprechen ob er bock zu tanken hat und als letzte möglichkeit wäre sicher das du aufm falschem server bist vielleicht isses zur zeit einfach tot bei euch.

auf kargath hab ich als hunter keine probleme ne grp für ne hero inze zu finden. gestern morgen hero daylie in mecha gemacht, um 9 wurde die inze zurück gesetzt und um 10 gleich den nächsten run...schade das man die hero daylie nur einmal machen konnte^^ aber egal gab immerhin 10marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal überlegen wo die gründe liegen und einfach mal kucken was man dagegen machen kann, ich denke die letzte rettung is sicher n server wechsel, hab übrigens auch n server gewechselt von "Die Aguswacht" (ToterServer) nach "Kargath" (ImmerWasLosServer)

*greetz*


----------



## Rellikss (13. August 2008)

Also um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen.

Jeder DDler -> Hexer, Mage, Hunter,etc., sollte sich mal fragen, WÜRDE ICH EINEM KRIEGER HELFEN DER NUR GRÜN/BLAUES EQUIP TRÄGT?. Sein wir ehrlich natürlich nicht. Und wenn ihr mit solchen bald Tanks mal durch ne Ini geht kommen dann dumme Sprüche   wie: "Man kannst du nicht mal die Aggro halten?" oder "Wie oft sollen wir den noch wipen -> hab keinen Bock mehr..." Wuppp und weg seit ihr.

Ihr geht wenn ihr 70 seit 1-2Wochen jeden Tag 1-3h BG und habt eur gutes Anfangsequip, welches nun wirklich nicht schlecht ist. Aber ein Tank quält sich Monate lang durch Ini´s, Hero´s und Raids und hat dann mit viel Glück seine T5-Ausstattung zusammen, T6 dauert sowieso ne weile.

So und das Equip erreicht er nur durch ne gute und verständnisvolle Gilde. 

Das ist ja klar das er dann sicherlich nicht den DD´s helfen wird ihr Equip von T4 höher zu bringen.

Merkt euch immer die Gruppe ist immer nur so stark wie ihr Tank und Healer. Was bringt es den frischgebackenen Tank voll zu flamen das er die Aggro nicht hält, nur weil ihr mal ne Woche im BG wart und eure S2 Equip tragt -> Aggro ist dann gewiss euch.

Genau das selbe ist beim healer, wobei er es noch einwenig einfacher hat an Equip ran  zu kommen weil auch da das Bg für den Anfang hilft. Wenn also die ganzen DDler mal alle aufhören ständig alle neuen Tanks anzumachen, dann wird es sicher von unserer Sorte noch ein Paar mehr geben. Gebt den neuen einfachmal ne Chance, überlegt doch mal wie ihr angefangen habt -> *Genauso*


----------



## Martok (13. August 2008)

warum gibt es so wenig tanks.....

nun gut das hat viele gründe.
zum einen ist ein tank die wichtigste klasse in einem raid bzw. 5er gruppe.

zum anderen gibt es fast keine möglichkeit als blau equipter tank/offtank so wie mein char einer ist. mal mit kara genommen zu werden.
es sei denn man hat freunde oder gilde die einen mitnimmt.

klar welcher t6 heiler macht sich denn die finger gern dreckig an so einem blauen "crap" tank wie meiner einer ist^^

ergebnis von dem allen:  70% der krieger rennen als offtank im bg in der gegend rum.


----------



## Uranius (13. August 2008)

Letztens noch ein tolles Erlebnis gehabt.
Grad so bischel am Rumfarmen im Damage Equip (ich hab seid ich Tank bin nicht mehr umgeskillt).
So mach ich wenigstens etwas mehr Schaden als komplett im Def Equip in Def Stance. ^^
Kommt ein Whisper ob ich nich kurz TDM Hero tanken kann.
Ich hatte so oder so nix anderes vor, also ich: Klaro lad ein.
Steige derweil schonmal auf meinen Drachen um Buff Food von der Bank zu holen und das gefarmte abzugeben.
Invite - Gruppe - Leader steht ebenfalls in der Seher Bank.

Plötzlich folgender Kommentar:

"Sorry aber mit dir gehen wir nicht TDM Hero. Mit 11 K Life und deinem Equip fällst Du uns ja sofort um."

Bevor ich was erwiedern konnte kick aus der Gruppe.

Ich hab mir dann aber mal den Spaß gemacht mich vor den Leader nochma zu stellen, rumzuspringen bis er mich anklickt und Item Rack auf DEFENDER zu stellen.

Zack steh ich mit knapp 16 k Life vor dem Kerl und sehe scho wie er mein Equip begutachtet.

Den anschließenden Invite hab ich dann einfach mal ignoriert, ihm zugewunken und bin mal weiter farmen gegangen.

Echt und da wundern sich manche, das man manchmal einfach kein Bock auf Random Gruppen hat.
Ich will keine Füsse küssen oder nieder knien, ich will nur wenigstens die Chance haben meine Situation zu erklären.


----------



## Churchak (13. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



muhahaha der war gut !

Es scheint dir entfalln zu sein das es jetzt schon 3 klassen gibt die tanken können und solang man mit dem T.Ritter Schaden machen kann wird man auch mit dem Ritter prozentual am wenigsten tanks haben weil jeder lieber den einfacheren job des DDs machen mag.

ps mir solls recht sein das es so wenig tanks gibt erspart mir mit Urja langwieriges suchen nach grpe *g*
und sollt ich doch mal keinen bock auf ne ini haben,aber mit der kriegsmaus was machen wolln spart nen /dnd "huhu danke aber imo hab ich kein intresse" wahre wunder . ^^


----------



## Martok (13. August 2008)

ach noch was^^

und wenn ich dann mit warri mal ne ini gruppe finde oder halt non-heroic gehe.

kriegt man noch vor gehalten. das so nen prot-pala ja bei vielen kleinen mobs besser die aggro halten kann^^
und das nen feral viel mehr leben hat^^


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Tjo währen aber dann nicht die wirklich schlecht equippten Tanks die meinen mit 70 dann auf Tank umzuskillen mit ihrem DD Equip.. Dann ist klar das öfters geflamed wird und der Tank verliert schnell die lust.. Mal ehrlich wer will in einer 70er Ini gehen mit einem Tank der Grün/Blau ist und kaum verteidigung,block und ausdauer hatt?
Soll er halt in paar Inis gehen wir Tiefenumpf, Managruft etc um sich paar gute sachen zu holen oder von der Gilde ziehen lassen wenn sie dringend einen neuen Tank brauchen, aber bei Randoms mit schlechtem Equip sollte er es erst gar nicht versuchen.. (schlecht heisst nicht nur weil er Grün oder Blau ist.. eher die stats die seine Items haben)


----------



## phexus (13. August 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> ach noch was^^
> 
> und wenn ich dann mit warri mal ne ini gruppe finde oder halt non-heroic gehe.
> 
> ...


jau. Tanke auch keine Inis mehr, nur noch Raids. Die andre Zeit ist meine Jägerin am Ball. Fertig.


----------



## xXSchockoengelXx (13. August 2008)

deshalb besitze ich einen
priester (holy)
und einen tank (feraldudu)

und dementsprechend besitzt mein schatz ^^
paladin (holy)
und tank wird grad hochgelevlt (krieger)

und dd`s kennen wa genug

somit haben wir keine probleme mehr und können uns auch ganz gut abwechseln ^^


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

Ich verstehe die Tanks und Healer! Sind sie top ausgerüstet, will sie jedermann haben, sind sie es noch nicht, werden sie links liegen gelassen und zusätzlich oft noch beschipft. Ob jedoch einer was kann, spielt keine Rolle.

P.S. Ist bei den DD's eigentlich auch so. Mit meiner Dämo-Hexe finde ich auch kaum noch ne Gruppe.


----------



## Rellikss (13. August 2008)

@Matalo:

Genau wegen leuten wie dir wird es immer weniger Tanks geben und die Tanks die es gibt gehen mit keiner anderen GRP mehr mit außer Gilden intern. Du stehst dann sicher auch in ner Ini und flamst den neuen Tank zu der doch nur ein neues Equip teil haben will, warum er keine Aggro hält obwohl du mit deinem Equip easy über seine Aggro kommst weil deine Stats einfach viel besser sind. Ist ja irgendwie logisch. Und ziehen lassen ... Nja das lassen wir mal einfach außen vor weil nicht jeder die Zeit einen Tank durch x Inzen zu ziehen nur damit er dann Kara rdy ist. Es gibt auch noch Leute die Arbeiten gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (13. August 2008)

Also.. ich hatte vor ein paar monaten den großen fehler gemacht und mir einen holypriest hochgespielt... zudem hab ich noch n jäger und n hm (eigentlicher main)...Sobald du nur einmal irgendwo warst, alles ging glatt und so.... dann heißts immer " kommste da mit hin" "kommste dort mithin"... wenn ich sag "gerne, würde mit HM mitkommen".. dann heißts "neiiiin, brauchen deinen heiler.." .. dann vergeht mir da auch die Lust...Heiler macht Spaß, aber nicht immer.. und wenn ich mit meinem HM in keine Inzen mehr komm , weil sie ja alle nur heiler suchen...dann krieg ich das k.....en =)
wenn ihr versteht was ich mein...

Seitdem spiel ich meine Priesterin nimma....
:/


----------



## cazimir (13. August 2008)

Ich bin Tank und ich tanke nicht mehr, weil die Gruppen zu 90% einen DD dabei haben, der mir das Leben schwer macht oder zu 10% einen Heiler dabei haben, der eine große Heilung raushaut, bevor ich den ersten Schlag gemacht habe.

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr jeden Menschen seine Klasse zu erklären.

Manchmal lass ich mich noch von ein paar Leuten in meiner Gilde/FList überreden und dann rattern wir durch die Hero Inis im Stundentakt. Dann ist auch ZH Hero ohne CC als Krieger kein Problem, wenn der Heiler auf seine Aggro aufpassen kann.


----------



## Monyesak (13. August 2008)

tjaaa so hab ich das auch gemacht

-> tank gelevelt, nun T5< equipped

aber ich hab absolut keinen bock mehr mit vollnubs die keine Ahnung von nichts!!! haben in ihren dollen S1/S2 FULL epic shice und grünen schmuck tragenden schurken / mages /hunter  etc..... den ganzen abend rum zu whipen wenn mal keiner aus der gilde zeit hat und man mal marken brauch

also levelt euch keinen tank, ärgert euch später eh nur rum, mit oder ohen gilde / 1000 leuten in der FL


----------



## Gronwell (13. August 2008)

@cazimir

Das Problem kenne ich auch, ich selbst spiele einen Heiler und habe oft mit DDs zu kämpfen, die regelmäßig dem Tank die Aggro klauen. Mittlerweile heile ich diese Leute dann einfach nicht mehr und wenn sie sterben, lasse ich sie laufen. Bei den meisten reicht es, wenn sie einmal laufen müssen, die anderen verlassen dann immer einfach die Gruppe.


----------



## Yhoko (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Tanks und Healer! Sind sie top ausgerüstet, will sie jedermann haben, sind sie es noch nicht, werden sie links liegen gelassen und zusätzlich oft noch beschipft. Ob jedoch einer was kann, spielt keine Rolle.



ganz deiner meinung 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immolatus (13. August 2008)

So, nachdem ich alles gelesen hab, mal mein kommentar dazu.

Ich selbst bin hunter (70) und hab trotzdem selten probleme tanks/healer zu finden. Entweder leute aus der gilde oder fl, und wenn das mal ned hinhaut, schreib ich nen netten whisper a la:

Starker Krieger, hättet ihr vielleicht lust, unserer gruppe zu helfen, die schrecklichen orks in der Dampfkammer zu vernichten?
Ohne eurer Hilfe haben wir keine chance, da ihr viel bessere rüstung habt, um den Gefahren zu trotzen!

Ich bin zwar ned auf nem RP-Server, aber durch so ne anfrage hebt man sich gewaltig von der masse ab, klingt freundlicher und außerdem hat der tank was zum schmunzeln ^^.

Und wenns mal nen whipe gibt, frag ich ganz offen die dds, ob wir dem tank nicht die reppkosten erstatten können. das kostet jeden dann nur 3-6g, wenn überhaupt, und der tank freut sich.

das hat sich auch schon n bissel rumgesprochen, und ich werd trotz meines nicht ganz guten eqs auch gruul und maggi mitgenommen ^^

mfg


----------



## VILOGITY (13. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
> Magier
> Magier
> Hexer
> ...



Sorry, ich kann es leider nicht anders sagen....... Genau das ist der Punkt (Oben Rot)
Jäger....nein danke, ich stehe da als Tank nicht mehr zur verfügung.
In ca 60 INI's nur ganze 2 Jäger dabei gehabt die ihre Klasse auch nur annähernd gut spielen konnten
Sorry, aber mit den meist Jäger Kiddis kann man nichts anfangen, entweder er zieht (wenn Nachtelf) durch sinnloses dauergehopse Mobs oder Streuschuss, oder gleich voll DMG noch vor dem antanken und schreit dann ganz laut warum er die Aggro hatte.
Gestern leider leider wieder und nun das letzte mal im Tiefensupmf ausgeholfen mit meinem Druiden Twink und nem Kumpel als 70er Priest.
Nach ca. 15 min Spielzeit.....Jäger: Hat jemand DMG Meter ? Ich: Ja........ Jäger: post ma PLS Post ma PLS.......
Jäger: Warum bin ich so weit unten ?
Danach hatte ich nur noch Probleme, danke nein, selbst meine Arena made der da ausgeholfen hatte und 6 level über uns war mit 70 hatte es geschafft nicht die Aggro zu bekommen.
Also ich weis auch von nem Gilden Kumpel der mit seinem Jäger die gleichen Probleme hat mit in ne Ini zu kommen.
Random fast unmöglich, nur mit der Gilde.


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (13. August 2008)

Ich kann mich hier nur vielen Vorrednern anschließen das der Tankmangel durch ständiges geflame in Random Gruppen hausgemacht ist.
Ich tanke gern und finde es eine recht anspruchvolle Aufgabe. Aber ich zocke noch nicht so lange und auch keine 24/7 um mir mal eben ein TOP Tank EQ zusammenzufarmen. Also gibt es fast immer das Problem das ich die Aggro verliere.
Dabei gebe ich "mein bestes" und irgendein DD Dullie haut direkt drauf oder castet sich die Finger Wund um allen zu zeigen wie toll er ist.
Es liegt halt an jedem einzelene darauf zu achten das er die Aggro da lässt wo sie hingehört - zum Tank.
Wer trotzdem Aggro zieht (nicht ab und zu mal, sondern permanent weil er ja so ein toller DD´ler ist) der soll sie dann auch behalten.
Das es mit dem Todesritter besser wird glaube ich auch nicht - denn es wird viel mehr Leute geben die schnell auf LVL 80 wollen anstatt einen 55ér zu leveln und damit dann auch noch zu tanken.  Aber warten wir es ab. Ich werde jedenfalls einen TR anfangen und so meinen 2ten Tank ins Rennen schicken.

Also wenn mal wieder Mangel auftretten sollte und Ihr nicht Over Equipte seid geb ich auch für euch gern mein bestes :-).

Prix - Def. Tank War. - Gilneas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (13. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> da ich tank bin (feral) bekomme ich das tagtäglich mit... 3 Sekunden online
> 
> "kommt du za mt"
> "kommst du kara markenrun"
> ...


Das kenn ich XD


----------



## Maurolotschi (13. August 2008)

Ich war sehr lange Zeit Tank mit meinem Druiden, und habe da am Anfang auf lvl70 schon gemerkt, dass es schwierig ist, als blau equipter Bär für heroische Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden. Doch mit der Zeit wird das Equip besser und wenn man ein bisschen Skill hat, dann landet man schnell bei einigen Leuten auf der Friendslist und wird gern wieder mitgenommen.
Natürlich sehe ich ein Problem darin, dass von den Tanks immer gute Ausrüstung verlangt wird, umgekehrt jedoch sollten sich die Tanks auch um wenigstens vollständig blaue Ausrüstung bemühen, bevor sie Karazhan angehen wollen. Ich selber hatte beim ersten Kara-Besuch nur blaue Sachen und bereits 2 oder 3 epische Sachen, die man ja auch aus heroischen Instanzen besucht. Dann ist es auch kein Problem mehr, zumindest als Off-Tank nach Karazhan mitzugehen. Besonders seit die Kara-Prequest abgeschafft wurde, lungern nicht nur DD's, sondern auch Tanks in immer schlechterem Equip im SNG-Channel herum. Also an alle Tanks: Wer Kara oder nachher auch höhere Instanzen mitgehen will, sollte sich doch in heroischen Instanzen zumindest ein blaues Equip verschaffen und dabei auch an seinem Skill arbeiten.

Jetzt bin ich Heiler, und da habe ich gerne Action, von dem her habe ich absolut kein Problem damit, einen blau equipten Tank mit 10 oder 11k hp zu heilen (solange er wenigstens crit-immun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Natürlich ist es mit einer guten Truppe angenehmer, aber das heisst durchaus nicht, dass es auch lustiger ist. Ich persönlich ertrage lieber den einen oder anderen Wipe, habe aber dafür Spass und kann mein Können unter Beweis stellen (Situationen wie: Overheal auf Tank, weil eine Addgruppe dazu gekommen ist, Aggro von nem mob, Mob mit Donnerknall betäuben (Tauren FTW^^), dann in Wirbelsturm, usw., da muss man noch was machen!), als eine "Super-Full-Epic-Gruppe" zu haben, die jeden mit Kackboon und ähnlichen Ehrenbezeichnungen betitelt, der irgend eine Kleinigkeit nicht perfekt macht, wie z.B. als Tank die Markierung nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge macht (also welche Mobs als erste sterben sollten).

Ich werde auch im Endcontent von Lich King wieder Heiler sein und mit dem Todesritter einen Tank machen, weil ich lieber ein wenig geflamet werde (was normalerweise schnell aufhört, sobald ich mal gezeigt habe, dass ich trotz "schlechtem" Equip mein Handwerk verstehe), und dafür schnell Gruppen finde und auch etwas machen muss, anstatt wie irgend ein Caster-DD 1 oder 2 Tasten zu drücken.


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> @Matalo:
> 
> Genau wegen leuten wie dir wird es immer weniger Tanks geben und die Tanks die es gibt gehen mit keiner anderen GRP mehr mit außer Gilden intern. Du stehst dann sicher auch in ner Ini und flamst den neuen Tank zu der doch nur ein neues Equip teil haben will, warum er keine Aggro hält obwohl du mit deinem Equip easy über seine Aggro kommst weil deine Stats einfach viel besser sind. Ist ja irgendwie logisch. Und ziehen lassen ... Nja das lassen wir mal einfach außen vor weil nicht jeder die Zeit einen Tank durch x Inzen zu ziehen nur damit er dann Kara rdy ist. Es gibt auch noch Leute die Arbeiten gehen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab selber ein Palatank und er ist seit lvl1 ein Tank und war nie was anders und wird in nächster zeit auch nix anderes sein ausser Tank.(naja mit lvl1 ist man nicht wirklich ein Tank^^)
Bin garantiert kein Mensch der rumflamed, hab noch sowas wie anstand und spreche leute auch höflich an, aber ich habe kein verständins für Leute die bis 70 DD waren und dann meinen Tank zu sein im Schlabby z.b. mit ihrem DD Equip. 
Mit ziehen lassen meine ich ja nur wenn die Gilde dringend ein Tank braucht und so ihm hilft schnell ein brauchbares Equip zu farmen.

Hab nix dagegen wenn ein Tank oder Heiler zum DD werden will und mitkommt um sich ein DD Equip zu farmen, ein platz für so jemanden hatt man imemr in einer Gruppe, aber Tank und Heiler ist nicht etwas was man einfach so schnell macht.. Schnell umskillen und gut ist.

Ich habe schon vielen geholfen aber man sollte sowas mindestens im voraus sagen und nicht erst wenn alle schon beim Portstein stehen.


----------



## cazimir (13. August 2008)

Ich muss mal ein bisschen Offtopic ablassen:

Ach an all die Tanks die meinen, dass es schwer ist in 80Grün/20Blau in Heros mitgenommen zu werden: Durch die Quests im Nethersturm/Schattenmondtal +VZ könnt ihr euch locker für den MT in Kara ausrüsten. Guckt mal in der Buffed db 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin damals 70 geworden und hab eine Woche später als MT den Prinzen(1Woche später auch den Schrecken) gelegt. Gut meine Gilde hatte ein bisschen Zeitdruck. Ich will damit nicht angeben, ich will euch nur sagen, dass es möglich ist.

PS: An der Rüstung des Tank erkennt man die Faulheit der Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (13. August 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> PS: An der Rüstung des Tank erkennt man die Faulheit der Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja und nein. für hero inis braucht man ein gewisses equip niveau, und wenn der tank das nicht hat, liegts nicht an dem heiler.


----------



## cazimir (13. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ja und nein. für hero inis braucht man ein gewisses equip niveau, und wenn der tank das nicht hat, liegts nicht an dem heiler.


Das sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## toxic-dust (13. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, warum ihr leute immer tanks sucht..

Ich hab nen tank twink, der zu hälfte kara sachen hat, hero ist damit machbar.
Wenn in der gilde oder FL jemand nach tank schreit und die großen tanks beschäftigt sind, pack ich den twink aus.

Und ja, als Tank hat man immer die auswahl mit wem man in die ini geht, wann, in welche und für wie lange.

Und rnd ist eine herausforderung, stammgrp bzw gilde ist entspanntes zocken, wo die leute auf wutlöcher beim tank achten, CC beherrschen usw.

Main ist bei mir shadow, und findet sehr schnell ne gruppe für fast jede ini, sei es ZA timerun oder non hero.

Wenn jemand keinen tank findet und auch keinen in FL/gilde hat, sollte wirklich am spielverhalten arbeiten.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...




Die 3. Möglichkeit ist die beste: Charaktergenerator. Einfach einen Healer oder Tank erstellen und spielen, statt blöd rumzumaulen.


----------



## phexus (13. August 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ein bisschen Offtopic ablassen:
> 
> Ach an all die Tanks die meinen, dass es schwer ist in 80Grün/20Blau in Heros mitgenommen zu werden: Durch die Quests im Nethersturm/Schattenmondtal +VZ könnt ihr euch locker für den MT in Kara ausrüsten. Guckt mal in der Buffed db
> 
> ...


Für (Krieger)Tanks die grad 70 geworden sind, gibt es ein nettes Equip zum selber schmieden. Ein Krieger sollte doch meist selbst BB und Schmiedekunst gewählt haben. Da es bis 70 kaum was Brauchbares zum schmieden gibt, hat er allein durchs nebenher bergbauen auch genug Mats für den Teufelsstählernen Willen, zB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit gibts gute Deff Werte. Das oder D3 mit guten Ergänzungen (Schmuck, Hals Cenarius, Finger zB Andormus Träne) reicht für Kara.


----------



## Mayroi (13. August 2008)

Also ich habe nen Heal nen Tank und nen DD auf 70(wobei der Pala soviel epics hat um zu tanken und der druide soviel um zu healen).

a) hab ich ehrlich kein Bock (was ich scho oft durch machen musste) mit RDMs zu gehen, die es einfach net hinbekommen das zu machen was sie sollen bzw dmg zu machen( wenn nen gimp equiper feral bär mehr dmg macht als nen mage läuft was falsch)

b) durch questen kriegt man gutes equip... wenn ich 70 bin kein bock mehr auf questen. hab mir meine grollhuf sachen machen lassen und rest bin ich mit kara gegangen direkt equip sache erledigt.

c) dieses gestreße: kommste mit dahin machste das mit mir und das mehrmals innerhalb von 5 min weil die leute es net checken das sie eben einen angesprochen haben, beweist wie blöd manche sind.

ich hab meine stammgrp mit der ich inis mache, klar ich geh auch mal rdm aushelfen wenn ich einen davon kenne. aber alle heulen immer auf die tanks und healer das sie keinen finden und wenn sie einen finden bauen sie scheiße und beschimpfen den tank und healer falls er mal was falsch macht...


----------



## Sano (13. August 2008)

läufts grad gut in der ini ... finden sich die ddler gaanz toll. (dmg-listen-posing)
läufts grad nicht so gut in der ini ... werden tank und heiler geflamt (einer muss ja schuld sein).

tanks haben grundsätzlich aggro in der ini. entweder von den mobs (bestenfalls) oder 
von den mitspielern (nicht so toll).

seitdem ich regelmässig mit meinem bären tanken gehe habe ich mir mit meinen
ddlern [mage (ehemals main), Schurke, Verstärker] angewöhnt:

1. keine aggro mehr zu ziehen
2. egometer deinstalliert 
3. nach der ini grundsätzlich ein lob für den tank und den Heiler 

Denn schaden machen kann JEDER!

mfg


----------



## riggedi (13. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)


Wetten, dass das genau nicht passiert? Erstens werden Leute, die keinen Bock hatten vor Lich King zu tanken nicht plötzlich ihre Meinung um 180 Grad drehen. Die Rassen und Klassen werden sich entsprechend neu verteilen. Und zweitens starten die Todesritter mit lvl 55, sodass sie ne ganze Weile beschäftigt sind, um überhaupt erstmal nach Nordrend zu können. Und wenn sie dann mind. lvl 68 erreicht haben, sind die meisten wohl schon lvl 80 und halb episch. Also werden die süßen Todesritterlein ordentlich aufholen müssen, um überhaupt mitmischen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach wird es keine neue Konkurrenz zu den bisherigen Tanks, aber sie werden sicherlich im PVP eine große Rolle spielen, da jeder sehen will, wie sich das Papier-Stein-Schere Prinzip dort fortsetzt.

Hupsi, wo sind meine 2 Cents?

Riggedi


----------



## Ohmnia (13. August 2008)

Ich habe auf meinem Realm nie Probleme Leute für die Daily Heroic zu finden, man kennt mittlerweile soviele Tanks das man einfach mal in der Wer-Liste Krieger 70 eingibt und guckt ob einem jemand bekannt vorkommt.. wenn ja kurz PN hey du, moin hast es gut.. sag mal hast Lust auf die Dailyhero.. zu 99% kommt ein "Klar gern, wann soll's losgehen" und zu 1% ein "Ne du Sorry, muss bald wieder off, Zeit reicht nicht mehr".


Anders sieht es mit anderen Heroic Inzen aus.. da sucht man schon mal länger, vorallem wenn kein Tank in der Gilde on ist.. Heiler finden ist weniger ein Problem als Tanks wenn's nicht um die Daily Heroic geht..


----------



## Madrake (13. August 2008)

Ich bin selber Heiler und Tank...


Kaum bin ich mit meinem Krieger on kommen whispers wie...

"komm mal mit Ini (nonhero)"
"komm mal mit Raid unser Tank ist ausgefallen" (Gildenintern) - ich wäre dann eher Random dabei gewesen...
"komm mal mit Hero"
"kannst du mit den Elitemob tanken"

und das sogar auch während einer Ini oder im Raid, das man angwhispert wird, zum Glück gibts ja DND Nachrichten...^^

...

Genauso auch beim Priester - jedoch werden diese nicht immer so sehr gesucht wie ein Tank (zum Glück)

Jedoch werd ich auch immer wieder mit dem Priester gewhispert, nur wenige wissen das ich einen Deftank habe, auf meinem Server, also disbezüglich sicherlich kommen recht wenige whispers rüber... 
Aber was mich immer wieder nervt, das mein PvE Priester whispers bezüglich Arena Teams immer wieder bekommt...
"willst du mit mir in ein Arenateam"... - klar nur das ich nie wieder Geist der Heilung bzw. Brunnen skillen werde... - wodurch das im Arena fast unerlässlich ist... - total ironisch...


Naja kommen wir zurück zum Thema warum man keinen Tank/ Heiler in eine Randomgruppe bekommen kann...


1. Im Verhältnis zu den DD's gibt es beides relativ wenig (pro Server gesehen) richtig...

2. Wenn man auch Zeit für die Instanz hätte, würden Heiler und Tank nicht freiwillig in eine Randogruppe reingehen - außer sie wollen mal wieder was riskieren, oder haben zuviel Gold (was man halt heutzutage von den Randomgruppen so hört - hab sehr viele Randomgruppen seit BC schon gehabt wo man meist nur tot rumlagen...). Übrigens meine Repkosten, einmal tot, 4,50 Gold -> Priester, und 3,90 Gold Krieger.

3. Auch wenn Heiler und Tank schon die Instanz in jeder Ecke schon in und auswendig kennen, sind diese wohl nicht so begeistert davon das sie nochmals da mitgehen sollen... - (ich weiß wie das ist... - klar es wird dann von mal zu mal immer schneller - aber das stumpft ab - wie wäre es mit Randomdungeons ala Diablo? @ Blizzard?) - dann kommt da keine Langeweile auf.

4. Selbst ich würde nicht in einer wahre Randomgruppe, dabei muss ich mindestens einen aus der Gilde dabeihaben, oder einen aus der FL das man mich für eine Instanz als Random Heiler oder Tank gewinnen kann... - soviel zum Thema das zurzeitige Random Inzen gehen ist einfach (für mich gesehen) katastrophal.

5. Thema Todesritter... - allein für ihren etwas behaglichen Begleittitel "Heldenklasse"... - werden ihn zu 80% alle auf DD ihn spielen. Obwohl "Heldenklasse" alle Klassen sein könnten, sei es Druide, Krieger, Paladin. Alle sind in WoW Helden... - von demher glaub ich wenig, das da mehr Tanks im Spiel sein werden...

6. Wie zur heutigen Zeit mit den Tanks herumgesprungen wird, ist so oder so nicht mehr schön. Hast du kein komplettes lila Tankequip brauchst du auch nicht mit in jegliche Heroinstanz oder nach Karazhan - weitläufige Aussagen von vielen DD's die in der Gruppe schon waren (und woher bekommt man sein lila Equip?) Aus Kara? Ja und Heroinzen... aber zu beidem wird man nur noch mit vollem lila Equipment mitgenommen (als Random...) -


Demzufolge kann man klar Deuten, das die meisten Tanks entweder keine Lust mehr haben irgendwelche Dailys in Heros zu machen (und es wohl denen zu viel Zeit kostet), oder sie möchten sich nicht mit der Gruppe rumärgern - wegen ihrem Equipment, bzw. das der Tank marken möchte (was eigentlich normal ist), Spielweise der einzelnen (Overnuker usw.)...


Warum ist eigentlich der Trend grad in WoW so, "nur Kleider machen Leute"? Also nur wer Epics anhat zählt was? Man kann demnach nicht mal mehr seine wahren Fähigkeiten vorführen, die man hat. Übrigens war ich noch vor BC, auf Level 60 mit vollem rarem Equipment in ZG MT. Also Drops aus UBRS/ Strath Scholo und DM. Bzw. u.a. auch Tank in MC. Und heute darf man erst mit als MT nach Karazhan wenn man so gut wie volles Epic Equipment hat, also neuer Tank wohlgemerkt? Bzw. ein Tank der schon sehr lange auf 70 ist, aber immer leer in den 70er Instanzen rausging...
Wo ist da der Unterschied? Wurde blau soweit abgewertet, das es nun grün entspricht? Oder warum sind viele Leute so Itemgeil, das diese nur volle episch ausgerüsteten Leute mit in ihre Randomgruppen nehmen? Für Heros oder Raids, oder sogar einfach nur in normale Inzen...

mfg


----------



## campino76 (13. August 2008)

Im Prinzip wurde eh schon alles gesagt, aber ich möcht auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel auch eine Deff-Kriegerin auf Ambossar und geh nur mit der Gilde bzw. mit Leuten aus der F-Liste in Ini's. Anfragen von Fremden kommen ganz selten und da sag ich meist ab ... meist gehts da um die Daylie HC und die "spar" ich mir für die Gilde auf. Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf eine Ini hab - was ja auch mal vorkommen kann - dann sag ich's und gut ist's. Bin deswegen aber noch nie angeschnautzt oder beleidigt worden. Tanken empfinde ich nun mal als anstrengend und nach 2 HC hintereinander brauch ich eine Pause und entspann mich beim Twinken/Farmen/Questen/rumlungern, ausserdem ... irgendwann hängen einem halt Mecha & Co zum Halse raus. 

Beim Questen und Farmen hab ich dank DMG-Equip auch keine Probleme ... kann nur jedem Tank empfehlen, sich ein 2. Equipment zuzulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Aggroklau: Jo, kommt oft genug vor aber meine (aus Gilde und F-Liste) DDler merken's sich spätestens wenns deswegen einen Wipe gibt und passen beim nächstenmal besser auf. Wenns dan noch immer nicht klappt, lass ich sterben. Dann wird der Mob der dem DDler am Arsch klebt nicht mehr abgespottet. Bei Gruppe, wo ich mehrere Mobs tanken muss, sag ich schon automatisch im vorhinein, dass sie mir mehr Zeit zum Antanken lassen sollen. 

Im grossen und ganzen kann ich mich nicht beschweren, ausser wenn man on kommt und keine 5 Sek. später schon 2x angeflüstert worden ist, ob man nicht da und dort tanken möchte. Sowas hasse ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (13. August 2008)

Mit Randoms geh ich in keine Instanzen mehr (bin Druiden Heiler)

Wipe: Krieger /w mich an "sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" | wenn's meine schuld war "sorry, mein fehler" Tank sagt meistens "np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
DD - Wieso bekomm ich kein heal, noob halt mal die aggro. ZOMFG ihr noobs, bye
DD kennen kein stun, sheep usw.
Ihr braucht euch nicht wunder dass Tanks auf Off umskillen oder nicht mehr mit euch rein gehn...


Ich habs schonmal in einem Topic geschrieben.

Wenn der Tank stirbt is der Hiler schuld.
Wenn der Heiler stribt ist der Tank schuld.
Wenn der DD stirbt isser selber schuld.

So wars früher und da gabs diese Probleme nicht.
Heute sind immer Tanks/Heiler schuld.

Mfg
Snif


----------



## Aterion (13. August 2008)

Naja bei mir isses so wenn ich mit meim main los gehe ha ich nur das problem wegen tank was auch sche... ist weil man solange einen such (main = Hiligpriester)

mein tink 8auch 70er) is mage und da hab ich das gleiche problem das mir heiler und tank fehlen manchmal findest nach 10 min alles aber ich hab auch schon 5 tage wegen ner ini warten müssen -.-


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich der Trend grad in WoW so, "nur Kleider machen Leute"? Also nur wer Epics anhat zählt was? Man kann demnach nicht mal mehr seine wahren Fähigkeiten vorführen, die man hat.




darf ich jetzt fies sein?
Da fällt mir jetzt die Sendung gestern abend in der ARD ein, über die es ja auch schon einen Thread gibt. 
Viele Epics sind ja genau die Art von Erfolgt und Respekt, die sich im Virtuellen viel leichter erreichen lässt, als im RL.

Epics sind sichtbar. Die wahren Fähigkeiten sind es nicht. 
Wenn man es sich also nach dem bekannten Rezept einfach machen will, dann schaut man auf die Oberfläche. Wer´s nicht hat, zählt nix. Nix zählen darf nicht sein. Farmen, dauerspielen, Epics haben, was zählen. Leicht erreichter (aus meiner Sicht zweifelhafter) Erfolg.


----------



## Bloodfistus (13. August 2008)

Naja, als Tank ist es halt so das man auch die Verantwortung für die Gruppe trägt ---> stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld ----> stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld ----> stirbt die Gruppe, sind sie selber schuld...

als Warri-Tank haste halt erhebliche Probs beim Farmen und beim Leveln oder Questen... da hilft einem auch kein Schwein... ich bin jedenfalls vollauf ausgelastet als Tank einer Gilde obwohl wir eigentlich genug Tanks haben (ausser mir noch 5)... daher gehe ich sehr sehr selten mit Random's in irgendwelche Ini's und 25er schon mal garnicht, da diese ID's grundsätzlich der Gilde gehören...

Es ist wirklich Arbeit, nen Deftank zu spielen bzw. hochzuspielen.... wenn man dann noch ein bischen Ehrgeiz hat und seinen Char vernünftig ausstatten will und auch ein bischen Kohle auf der Naht haben will, dann bleibt einfach extrem wenig Zeit für Randoms... davon mal abgesehen das etwa jede zweite Randomgruppe eh komplett scheisse ist, da die Leute nur ihr Ding machen.... und wenn die sich das Recht dazu rausnehmen, dann darf sich der Tank auch aussuchen mit wem er geht....


----------



## sebiprotago (13. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt angefangen einen Defkrieger zu leveln (aktuell Stufe 28) und muss sagen, dass es richtig Spaß macht. Man findet endlich auch für die Anfängerinis schnell Gruppen, was zum einen dazu führt, dass das Equip auf nem recht guten Stand ist und ausserdem das Leveln recht fix geht.

Auch mit den anderen Spielern hatte ich bisher viel Glück. Es waren durchgehend Randomgruppen und trotzdem war der Umgang immer freundlich. Weder waren die Leute die mit ihrem Twink dabei waren am Posen ala "Ich hab X 70er mit XY Equip, ich weiß wies läuft ihr n00bs.", noch waren die Neueinsteiger die das erste mal in einer Ini dabei waren lernresistent. Abschließend gab es meist gegenseitiges Lob (gerade auch für Heal und Tank) und Eintragungen in die Freundesliste. Ich kann also allen 70er Tanks Mut machen: es kommen bald wieder vernünftige DDs ;-)

Ach ja, zu den ganzen 'spiel doch selber einen heiler/Tank'-Antworten: wenn jemand keinen Spaß dran hat zu tanken oder heilen, macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass er (oder sie) es tut. Denn erstens soll das Spiel Spaß machen und zweitens wird jemand der kein Bock auf Heiler/Tank hat auch nie gut darin werden. Daher nervt es mich auch tierisch, wenn ich mit meinem Schattenpriester angemacht werde, dass Priester doch bitte Heiler zu sein haben. Ich meine ich habe den ja nicht aus Versehen so geskillt und Equipt, sondern weil ich den so spielen möchte. Ich mecker ja auch nicht Magier/Hexer/Schurken an, dass die nicht ne Klasse gewählt haben die Heilen oder Tanken kann.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Vorpostern anschließen, die das schlechte Benehmen einiger kritisieren. Wobei es da egal ist, ob sich ein DD, der Heiler oder Tank daneben benimmt. Mit einer freundlichen Gruppe macht sogar Whipen mehr Spaß als ein schneller Run mit Idioten.


----------



## Mindista (13. August 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt angefangen einen Defkrieger zu leveln (aktuell Stufe 28) und muss sagen, dass es richtig Spaß macht. Man findet endlich auch für die Anfängerinis schnell Gruppen, was zum einen dazu führt, dass das Equip auf nem recht guten Stand ist und ausserdem das Leveln recht fix geht.
> 
> Auch mit den anderen Spielern hatte ich bisher viel Glück. Es waren durchgehend Randomgruppen und trotzdem war der Umgang immer freundlich. Weder waren die Leute die mit ihrem Twink dabei waren am Posen ala "Ich hab X 70er mit XY Equip, ich weiß wies läuft ihr n00bs.", noch waren die Neueinsteiger die das erste mal in einer Ini dabei waren lernresistent. Abschließend gab es meist gegenseitiges Lob (gerade auch für Heal und Tank) und Eintragungen in die Freundesliste. Ich kann also allen 70er Tanks Mut machen: es kommen bald wieder vernünftige DDs ;-)



vor 70 war es auch vor ein paar monaten als healer recht angenehm. der ärger fing mit den 70er an.



sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ach ja, zu den ganzen 'spiel doch selber einen heiler/Tank'-Antworten: wenn jemand keinen Spaß dran hat zu tanken oder heilen, macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass er (oder sie) es tut. Denn erstens soll das Spiel Spaß machen und zweitens wird jemand der kein Bock auf Heiler/Tank hat auch nie gut darin werden. Daher nervt es mich auch tierisch, wenn ich mit meinem Schattenpriester angemacht werde, dass Priester doch bitte Heiler zu sein haben. Ich meine ich habe den ja nicht aus Versehen so geskillt und Equipt, sondern weil ich den so spielen möchte. Ich mecker ja auch nicht Magier/Hexer/Schurken an, dass die nicht ne Klasse gewählt haben die Heilen oder Tanken kann.



stimmt. aber dann sollen die DDs die kein bock haben nen tank oder heiler zu spielen, selber auch brav den mund halten, viele tun es nämlich nicht und mckern über den mangel. meiner erfahrung nach haben nunmal die tanks und heiler nen grund nicht mit randoms mitzugehen, und es sind randoms die sich über den mangel beschweren.



sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Vorpostern anschließen, die das schlechte Benehmen einiger kritisieren. Wobei es da egal ist, ob sich ein DD, der Heiler oder Tank daneben benimmt. Mit einer freundlichen Gruppe macht sogar Whipen mehr Spaß als ein schneller Run mit Idioten.



idioten hatte ich leider wesentlich mehr als normale spieler in randomgruppen :/


----------



## KInstinct (13. August 2008)

Ich bin Priester und sogar Holy. Aber spielen tue ich den eigendlich nur noch, wenn Bedarf in der Gilde ist. Was soll ich den denn noch groß durch irgendwelche Instanzen ziehen, wenn sowieso bald WotLK rauskommt? Da ziehe ich lieber noch ein kleinen Twink auf 70.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

naja ich weiß ja net wie der todesritter so is ( konnte leider nicht an der beta teilnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

aber wens schlecht kommt wird aus dem todesritter dann ein toter ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pro_noob (13. August 2008)

kenne dein Problem auch muss jedoch sagen das ich schon häufig tanks und healer erlebt hab die wegen dieser "notlage" sehr arrogant waren 

um das problem zumindest teilweise umgehen zu können hab ich beschlossen mir nen pala tank hochzuziehn (um mal zu sehn wie sich pala und tank spielt) und muss sagen das mir das tanken *bis jetz* unheimlich viel spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss jedoch den tanks recht geben, wenn man sich schon entschließt ne ini zu gehn auch wenn mans nicht unbedingt will und dann noch irgend wer alle sheeps aufmacht, sich dazu entschließt alles und jeden in reichweite pullen zu müssen (egal ob der rest reggen muss) oder einfach nicht den totenkopf angreift und dann anfängt zu meckern warum der tank kein aggro hält da kriegt man schon sehr schnell das kotzen und verlässt die gruppe einfach mal wortlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smurfirized (13. August 2008)

Meiner einer spielt auch nen Tank.

Auch ich hatte gestern so ein Erlebnis in einer rdm-grp, wo ich doch das nächste mal 2 mal überlege mit einer rdm-grp mitzugehen.
Da wird dann halt einfach mal draufgehalten, getreu dem Motto "Soll der Tank doch zusehen, wie er die Aggro hält" und ich als Tank hab gut zu tun.

Daher müssen sich die DDs auch net wundern, das kein Tank mehr Bock auf rdm hat.

Sicher mein Tank is noch net so dolle ausgestattet, für normale Inis reichts locker und heros klappen auch schon.

Am anstrengendsten ist aber immer noch das questen oder Ruf farmen, ich hab dafür zwar immer mein off-equip dabei, aber es dauert halt doch länger wegen der Skillung. Damit kann man das allerdings das Ruffarmen in den Netherschwingen vergessen, das geht mal gar nicht.

ABER: ich tanke gerne, wegen der Schadenfreude über den Mob, der haut und haut und kriegt mich nicht kaputt. ;-) Vorausgesetzt der heal is da.

Das einzige was der Freude einhalt gebietet sind DDler die keine Ahnung vom Tanken haben. Man sollte doch erstmal eine Tankklasse gespielt haben, bevor sich erlaubt dadrüber ein Urteil zu fällen.

greetz
Ghimli


----------



## Dummbirne (13. August 2008)

kennt ihr noch den pre bc spruch "2x rüssi zerreißen und go" ?

ich kann nur von mir als krieger tank reden, aber auch gerade beim multi-tanking brauche ich halt kurze zeit, um die 2-4 mobs mit target switch und verwüsten an mich zu binden.

nur meistens rotzen die dd´ler druff, während ich dem ersten mob gerade mein schild durche fresse ziehe.


außerdem ist es oft, dass Tanks (primär MT´s) raidleiter sind... so isses auch bei mir, dass ich sobald ich on bin, fast immer in einem raid involviert bin und dann meine 4 stunden am konzentrieren bin. 

und wie schon oft erwähnt: ich gehe nur gildenintern, mit leuten aus der fl oder welchen, die ich schon so kenne, bzw. gut einschätzen kann.


----------



## Crystalstorm (13. August 2008)

also auf meinem server ist es ganz einfach....ES GIBT KEINE TANKS....bei heal ist das nicht ganz so schlimm da hat man wen nach ca. einer stunde-.-


----------



## Lisutari (13. August 2008)

Die Tanks und Heiler kennen das sicher, wenn man mal nichts zu tun hat, in Wow herugmammelt und kein Raid ansteht, kommt irgendwann die Langeweile in Form von Verzweiflung die einen dazu bringt dem  SucheNachGruppe  Channel beizutreten und Rnd irgendwo rein zu gehen. Dabei habe ich eigentlich nie wirklich große Hoffnungen die Instanz abzuschließen, aber die Reppkosten kann ich mir leisten und es ist zumindest unterhaltsam. 
Als es dann mal so war und ich zum Spass mit einer Randomgrp Sethekkhallen NonHero ging und hoffte für 1 bis 2 Stunden ein bisschen was zu tun zu haben kommt schon die erste überraschung. Der Tank hat zwar eine Schutzskillung aber Furryausrüstung, was solls denke ich mir und mache mich auf den Weg zur Ini. Ich und 2 DDs (ein Schurke und ein Magier, beide S1/S2 bunt gemischt und sogar noch ein paar Grüne ) stehen vor dem Eingang als ein whisper vom Tank kommt. "Eh du n00b, geh zur Inieingang oder verpiss dich!!". Da stellt sich heraus der Tank und der andere DD (Jäger) stehen im Echselkessel herum, da sie der Meinung sind dass dort der Eingang zu den Sethekkhallen ist. Ich komme zumindest vor Lachen nicht dazu mich über die Beleidigung auf zu regen und das ist immerhin auch schon was. Als ich darauf hin versuche die beiden zu Porten hilft mir keiner. Nach 5 Minuten sind sie da und auch die nächste Böse Überraschung: Der Tank schleppt einen Schamanen mit der wegen Inkompetenz aus meiner Gilde geflogen ist als wir noch Kara gegangen sind, und teilt uns mit "Der Schamane kommst stat dem Huna, alle Hunta sind n00bs!!" bevor wir darüber entscheiden ist der Jäger schon gekickt 
und der Schamane leider in der Gruppe. Und anstadt das er sich freud mit einem T5 Heiler in eine Lowlevel Instanz zu gehen meint er im Gruppenchannel " LoL der Heiler hat nich mal S2" Ich muss wieder Lachen was aber sofort aufhört als ich merke: Das ist sein ernst. Die Anderen zumindest kennen sich ein bisschen besser aus und klären den Schamanen auf der sich nicht einmal entschuldigt.
Und als wir bei Dunkelwirker Syth sind die nächste Katastrophe: Die DDs stellen sich nicht hinter ihn und Bekommen Kettenblitze ab, aber als er bei 50% Ist kommen sie auf die Idee sich doch hinter ihn zu stellen. Leider sind mittlerweile schon wieder die 4 Elementare im Raum und der Magier denkt nicht daran Frostnover zu machen...
Als wir wie durch ein wunder den Boss geschaft haben, aber alle DDs tot sind meint der Schamane, der natürlich fast nie totems gestellt hat. "Scheiße Hure, heilt den Tank und dann erst die DDs!!"
Ich leave die Gruppe und stelle den Schamanen auf Igno, und wärend ich ein Ticket schreibe (ich spiele immerhin nicht WoW um mich Hure nenne zu lassen) komtm ein whisp von dem Tank: "Hey was is den los wir brauchen dich noch!!"

Wenigsten hatte ich so eine Zeit lang was zu tun, aber wenn ich das nächste mal mit einer Rndgrp wo reingehe, teste ich lieber ivorher die Kompetenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Húskie (13. August 2008)

Also ich bin fury und bin halt kein tank weil es so von der Gilde verlangt wurde, wir gehen 4 mal die woche raiden....Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sontag...so ich bin mittlerweile bei 50g mit umskilln wenn ich laut den 20 /w die ich jeden tag bekomme umskilln sollte müsste ich die woche 350g ausgeben ohne reppkosten. So und dann noch die flamerei von irgendwelchen nub dds die einfach nicht mit ihrer klasse klar kommen und noch nie getankt haben wollen ein dann weiß machen das die besser tanken können.
Ich sag nur Hunter (ja das ist speziel an den thread ersteller gerichtet) wenn ich seh das irgendein hunter den sheep mit ihren multishoot rausholen oder auf ihre eigene eisfalle ihr pet richten oder einfach zu blöd sind das spott vom pet auszumachen dann hat man irgendwann einfach kb mehr drauf.

PS: Und ich hab hier vorhin irgendwas gelesen das er keine dd warris mitnimmt wegen low dps. Also ich weiß nicht wo du spielst oder mit wem aber 
1. ist der warri einer der besten meele supporter 
2. hat der warri mit guten eq eine sehr gute dps hatte selbst in bt über 1k dps
3. is der warri im dmg mindestens in der top 3.


----------



## The Heini (13. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



WORD


----------



## ForTehWin (13. August 2008)

Wegen Tank- und Healmangel habe ich mir nen Warri und nen Priestertwink erstellt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht beides iwie Fun,wobei ich heilen besser finde...nur questen und farmen ist als Holy Priest recht mühselig...


----------



## Shaniya (13. August 2008)

Tank und Heiler sind auch auf meinem Server rar, aber meistens geht man halt Gildenintern und da gibts genug Tanks und Heiler.

Wenn man denn mal einen Heiler/Tank random sucht, ist mir oft schon aufgefallen das diese teilweise sehr arrogant sind und viel zu viel von den restlichen Gruppenmitglieder verlangen oder vorraussetzten...

Gestern erst war ich Managruft hero mit nem random-Heiler, der sich erstmal beschwerte das der Tank zuviel Schaden bekommt, das wär nicht normal... war unser Gildenpalatank bei dem sich noch nie jemand beschwert hat.

Dann war ich (shadow) an der Reihe, /w vom Heiler, ich sollte doch kein SW mehr casten, weil ich ja davon Schaden bekäme! ^^ Hab ihm dann erklärt das das halt ne normale rotation ist und ich schon auf mich selber "aufpass"... /w von ihm "dann heil ich dich halt nicht mehr"...  ????  Hab ich ignoriert...

Beim 2. Boss den ja ein Bergbauer abbauen kann, /w vom Heiler "geb mir die Planaressenzen, bin verzauberer, brauch die"... ??? Wo ist das Bitte? und warum? brauch die nicht jeder? Ich wieder ignoriert...

Endboss, Ring droppt, ich mach "Bedarf", war ja erst 10x drin wegen dem Ring, freu mich schon... vom Heiler kam auch "Bedarf" (zum entzaubern) und bekommt ihn auch! Ich schreib "hallo? ich brauch den ich hab Bedarf gemacht...", von ihm kam "ja hab ich nicht gesehen, dacht wär markenrun und keiner braucht mehr was" und danach kam gleich xxx erhält Gegenstand [Kristall der Leere]... ich "warum haste den jetzt entzaubert? ein GM kann den in den meisten fällen mir neu zuordnen wenn du ein ticket machst"... Heiler "ich hab jetzt aber keine zeit mehr ticket zu schreiben, bin off..."

Er hat übrigens das Urnether und den Kristall gewonnen -.-


----------



## Churchak (13. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> 2. Wenn man auch Zeit für die Instanz hätte, würden Heiler und Tank nicht freiwillig in eine Randogruppe reingehen - außer sie wollen mal wieder was riskieren, oder haben zuviel Gold (was man halt heutzutage von den Randomgruppen so hört - hab sehr viele Randomgruppen seit BC schon gehabt wo man meist nur tot rumlagen...). Übrigens meine Repkosten, einmal tot, 4,50 Gold -> Priester, und 3,90 Gold Krieger.



ach naja ned alles was man hört stimmt auch bzw hat sich so ereignet wie man es dann zu höhren bekommt.
Klar ab und an ist es grusslig anderseits hab ich zB die letzten tage auch wiederum sehr schöne random hero runs gehabt. 
Nen vorteil den ich an Random runs seh, ist das man so mal wieder frisches blut findet und ne chance hat nette leute zu treffen,mit denen man innerhalb seiner "stamm" hero raids nie zutun bekommen würde sprich sich seine FL ab und an doch mal auffrischen läst.


----------



## FZeroX (13. August 2008)

Sharkane schrieb:


> wenn der heiler stirbt is der tank schuld
> wenn der tank stirbt is der heiler schuld
> wenn ein ddler stirbt selbst schuld
> 
> ...




alle sterben, hunter tot hassu vergessen *gg*


----------



## Toamar (13. August 2008)

Also ich habe einen Heil-Druide, und ich liebe es zu Heilen, man kann mit einer Hand spielen, nebenbei noch Fern sehen, und so seine Marken abfarmen. 
(Allerdings nur wenn man ein bisschen Over-Heal hat) Es hat sich bei mir auch noch keiner über meine Heilkünste beschwert. Allerdings habe ich auch noch einen 70ger Tank, und der wird so gut wie nie gespielt, weil Tanken echt anstrengend ist. Respekt an jeden Tank, und ich kenne einige gute Tanks ^^


----------



## Stroog (13. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So ich suche in den letzten tagen des öfteren leute für die daily hero instanzen. ich schaue im suche chancel rein da seh ich es schon:
> Magier
> Magier
> Hexer
> ...




Nein eigentlich geht es mir z.B. eher weniger so, was aber daran liegt das Ich als Hexer eh zu 90% gildenintern und die restlichen 10% mit Leuten aus der FL spiele. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem daran  ( ich weiss nicht ob das über mir hier schon jemand geschrieben hat da ich unter Zeitdruck stehe und zu faul war alles zu lesen) das den meisten Tanks die Reppkosten einfach mal zu hoch sind. Wenn Ich daran denke was Ich in Randomgruppen schon für Experten hatte ( Jäger hat sein pet nicht im Griff und pullt die halbe ini, Mage haut VOR dem Antanken direkt nen Pyro raus - Mob rennt natürlich direkt am Tank vorbei zum Mage, Hexer versucht Elitemobs mit Feuerregen zu bomben  ect...) ist es auch nur verständlich das die meisten GUTEN Tanks da keinen Bock drauf haben... Bei Heilern ist es ähnlich denk ich mal - es ist halt n Unterschied ob man im Idealfall nur den Tank bzw. die Nahkämpfer heilen muss oder ob mal wieder ein Caster nix mit dem Begriff Aggro anfangen kann.


----------



## waven (13. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



/sign


----------



## lukss (13. August 2008)

wie wäre es du tust dich mit einem freund zusannen und einer von euch spielt einen tank und der andere eine heiler twink hoch


----------



## Olynth (13. August 2008)

Murky&Lurky schrieb:


> So und dann fängt auch noch die gruppe an sich zu beleidigen usw.



Du beantwortest dir dein Frage selbst..... Keiner hatt Bock auf solche Randoms mit Uber r0xx0r´n die meinen alles besser zu wissen, ich selbst bin fast nur Gildenintern gegangen oder aber mit Mitgliedern aus bekannten Raidgilden auf meinem Server, deswegen such dir ne Gilde und es wird.


----------



## MarZ1 (13. August 2008)

smurfirized schrieb:


> Meiner einer spielt auch nen Tank.
> 
> Auch ich hatte gestern so ein Erlebnis in einer rdm-grp, wo ich doch das nächste mal 2 mal überlege mit einer rdm-grp mitzugehen.
> Da wird dann halt einfach mal draufgehalten, getreu dem Motto "Soll der Tank doch zusehen, wie er die Aggro hält" und ich als Tank hab gut zu tun.
> ...




100% deiner meinung! ich hab mir auch nen krieger hochgezogen...hate davor melee schami und das übliche problem:/ tank + healer...
aber dann hat mein bruder mich gezwungen weil ich am meckern war nen tank zu erstellen ...pala oder warri hieß es dann xD warri muss net buffen also wieso nicht...nu ist er seit ca 2 monaten 70 und es macht sau spaß zutanken (wenn die gruppe halbwegs! anständig spielt)
und durch ermahnen/tipps geben werden die spieler auch freundlicher...z.B. bei richtiges target haun auf fähigkeiten achten udn so
und dein letzter satz das mit ahnung vom tanken musst ich leider auch die erfahrung machen =( hatte selbst keine ahnung vom tanken und hab über andere gemeckert wegen HP und so 
jetzt weiss ich es war falsch und sitzt nu selbst in der kaka^^ weil keiner ein tank mit 12,5k unbuffed ne hero mitgehen lassen will...hänge zwischen non hero und hero vom equip her > für nh zu einfach für hero brauch man guet grp+healer dazu müssen die einen "low" tank akzeptieren und ja ich hatte momente wo ich dachte ne kein bock mehr auf tanken, weil andere wegen equip gemeckert haben obwohl ich wirklich 100% an equip hatte was ich durch ruf und non heros kriegen konnte+ craften...naja gilde ftw die hilft mir / ich ihnen=) mitlerweile gehts hab gute gilde für heros gefunden 

also an alle die sich vllt nen tank hochlvln wollen seht es net als "arbeiT" ihn zu leveln hat mir auch spaß gemacht und ab 70 erstma alle quests zuende machen(habe dazu mir mit dem dann auch als off noch netherdrachen erquestet) und denn wo ich sicher war jetzt kommen nur noch inni dran umgeskillt=) da kann man auch ent mehr meckern das man als tank net so viel dmg macht/ beim questen net vorrankommt weil man nicht mehr questen muss xD ach und sammelt ab scherbenwelt sofort tankequip hatte sofort 10k unbuffed + rar und wenige blaue...also non heros waren easy!


----------



## Xordon (13. August 2008)

Ich spiele nen Heiligpriester und mache es eher so, dass ich, wenn ich in Randomgruppen gehen will, schon sehr darauf achte, wie die Namenswahl der Mitspieler so ausfällt. Dabei tuts mir Leid für die, die ich dadurch zu Unrecht als schlechte Gruppenpartner abstempele, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind es vor allem die Deat|-|-Schadôw-Nítès unter den Spielern, die bei jedem noch so kleinen Fehler rummotzen, zu früh losfeuern und zugleich so schnell durchrattern wollen wie es nur geht.


----------



## Wolf86 (13. August 2008)

So, nun geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu:

Ich zock nen Tank-Druiden und Rush extrem gern mit Rnd irgendwelche inis (egal ob hero oder normal, sogar in raids geh ich rnd)

denn RND-Grps machen extrem viele fehler und aus genau diesen lernt man seine klasse perfekt zu spielen

MFG Wolf


----------



## bma (13. August 2008)

mhmmmm wir haben das problem aufm server das uns die DDs ausgehen  oO  wir haben bestimmt 10-15 tanks und doppelt soviel healer  dafür wenig DDs die das equip haben  -.-


----------



## Parkourinator (13. August 2008)

rumheulen ist ja einfach das man keinen findet, aber frag dich mal was du dagegen getan hast.
sows find ich furchtbar. ein problem beweinen aber nix dran ändern.
mimimi... es gibt nur dd...mimimi aber ich spiel doch nurn dd...mimimi

ps: ich habn tank und ein heiler. als tank kenn ich heiler und umgekehrt. ich such keine 5 min für ne ini meiner wahl.


----------



## Sim1589 (13. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)




Also ich hab davon gehört es gibt Krieger die Tanken könn... Aber davon seh ich nur "Fury/Kampf-MegaDMGKrieger"^^
Kurz gesagt würd ich nich sagen dass es wenig tanks gibt weil es an klassen fehlt.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (13. August 2008)

Mein Druide ist Tank, meine Gilde hat viele Tanks, hab 3 Tanks in der FL die oft on sind,...was will man mehr? *muhahahaha*


----------



## Sk8ter-Deshi (13. August 2008)

Jop mir gehts genauso^^  
ich zock auch nen Hunter und nen Schurki und was fehlt? 
HEALER und TANK -.- 
mein Problem is, dass meine Eltern das ganze 
"rumgezocke" nicht gutheissen und mir erlauben 
"nur" 2std zu zocken. 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Suchen fast immer 
mehr als 1 Stunde beansprucht sind instanzen 
usw für mich gestrichen =/


----------



## -Xero- (13. August 2008)

> Mein Druide ist Tank, meine Gilde hat viele Tanks, hab 3 Tanks in der FL die oft on sind,...was will man mehr? *muhahahaha*



healer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edwin van Cleef (13. August 2008)

is kla beide schwer zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (13. August 2008)

komm auf mein server ich mach jeden tag dailly hero und bis zu 3 weiter heros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne wipes und weniger als 1std meist


----------



## LordSirius (13. August 2008)

Ich hab ne Super idee für euch.... macht euch nen Tank oder Healer... dann habt ihr das prob net


----------



## -Xero- (13. August 2008)

kannst ja als dd leveln und später umskillen ...


----------



## cesy32 (13. August 2008)

tank und healer ist ne langweilige klasse kenn ich selber  ist aber auch net leichst zu spielen blizz sollte es so machen das der priest mit heal auch gut dmg machen kann wen er q macht oder so genauso wie der tank 


und wen die tanks oder priester so kleinen bonus haben der gut ist in raids würden ciele mitkommen wollen


----------



## LordSirius (13. August 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> tank und healer ist ne langweilige klasse kenn ich selber  ist aber auch net leichst zu spielen blizz sollte es so machen das der priest mit heal auch gut dmg machen kann wen er q macht oder so genauso wie der tank
> 
> 
> und wen die tanks oder priester so kleinen bonus haben der gut ist in raids würden ciele mitkommen wollen




 es gibt nit nur Priester als healer :O


----------



## Shaddarim (13. August 2008)

jetzt mal völlig abgesehn davon ob tanken spass macht. wenn ich schaden machen dann mach ich mir nen mage, nen schurke, nen hexer, nen hunter, nen moonkin oder vllt sogar noch nen schami, aber doch keinen warri. selbst in der gehobenen eqklasse kommt der warri nicht mal annähernd and den dmg seiner mitt ddler(ich weiss wovon ich spreche hab selbst nen warri ~t5 eq) rankommt. hab aba wieder umspecct weil der dmg gleich 0 null ist.


----------



## Serod (13. August 2008)

Ist bei uns auf dem Server das gleiche Problem wie auf anderen, du findest einfach keinen Tank mehr.

Mögliche Gründe könnten da sein:

1. Weil der Respekt vor der Arbeit des Tanks vollkommen verloren gegangen zu sein scheint.
Hab kürzlich auch mal justforfun auf Prot umgeskillt und 3 Heros getankt, was ich da erlebt hab hat mir das ganze dasein als Prot richtig vermiest, dass fing schon damit an das manche DDs meinen sie müssen durch die Heros durchrennen und FullDmg fahren bevor überhaupt die erste Weihe bei mir tickt und dann noch mich und/oder den Heiler anpöbeln das wir Schuld seien wenn sie den schönen "Geist freilassen" Balken sehen. 

2. Teilweise sind die Leute aber auch selber Schuld. Ich kenne genug frische 70iger die gerne Tanken würden aber einfach nicht an das nötige Equip kommen, da sie z.B. nicht oder nur selten mit nach Kara mitgenommen werden wo man sie dann auch Ausrüsten könnte. Jeder will da nur noch mit dem bestmöglichen Equip durchrushen.

Heilen und Tanken in Heros tu ich auch nur noch für Gildies oder Leute von meiner Fl, Random geh ich so gut wie nicht mehr, da wirklich oft ein paar Kandidaten dabei sind, bei denen man am liebsten die Gruppe instant verlassen möchte.
Zum Thema DK und Tanken glaub ich sind die 80% DDs, von einigen geschätzt, schon arg optimistisch ich denke das es schon mehr DDs sein werden.

Ich empfehle jedem DD mal selber ein Tankklasse (Paladin,Druide,Krieger) hochzuspielen und zu Tanken, vielleicht ändert das ja bei dem ein oder anderem das Verhalten als DD (im Positiven Sinne!!!), bei mir hat es funktionert (70er Twink Mage).


so long...

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suepermann (13. August 2008)

Also ich hab nen 70er Mage und ich durfte natürlich auch feststellen das man kaum Gruppen fand und zudem war das "Versengen-spammen-und-nur-eine-Taste-hämmern" auf Dauer auch nich gerade erfüllend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich dann entschieden nen Dudu hochzuzocken und jetzt kann ich mich entscheiden ob ich Heiler oder Tank werde und so hab ich sogar in kürzester Zeit Gruppen für LowLvl Instanzen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw glaube ich nich das durch Todesritter Einführung der Tankmangel verringert wird, man muss es so sehen das dadurch natürlich auch neue DD's dazukommen die auch Tanks brauchen mit denen sie in Instanzen gehen können, und ich denke nicht das das Verhältnis zwischen Todesritter-Tanks und Todesritter DD's anders sein wird als das aktuelle Verhältnis zwischen Tanks und DD's...


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> jetzt mal völlig abgesehn davon ob tanken spass macht. wenn ich schaden machen dann mach ich mir nen mage, nen schurke, nen hexer, nen hunter, nen moonkin oder vllt sogar noch nen schami, aber doch keinen warri. selbst in der gehobenen eqklasse kommt der warri nicht mal annähernd and den dmg seiner mitt ddler(ich weiss wovon ich spreche hab selbst nen warri ~t5 eq) rankommt. hab aba wieder umspecct weil der dmg gleich 0 null ist.



du solltest dann vielleicht nicht in der verteidigunshaltung kämpfen  - ein T5 krieger der keinen schaden macht, wie stellt man das an? waffen in der bank und nur boxen auf den gegner?

selten so einen schmarrn gelesen


----------



## Slow0110 (13. August 2008)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> jetzt mal völlig abgesehn davon ob tanken spass macht. wenn ich schaden machen dann mach ich mir nen mage, nen schurke, nen hexer, nen hunter, nen moonkin oder vllt sogar noch nen schami, aber doch keinen warri. selbst in der gehobenen eqklasse kommt der warri nicht mal annähernd and den dmg seiner mitt ddler(ich weiss wovon ich spreche hab selbst nen warri ~t5 eq) rankommt. hab aba wieder umspecct weil der dmg gleich 0 null ist.



Omg, das is der größte Müll, denn ich hier gelesen hab. Warris, VORAUSGESTZT sie können spielen holen wirklich derben Schaden raus; bei uns sind die beiden Furys imer in den Top5, also gleich nach den Destros...

Zum TE: Es hilft nicht, einfach warten, iwann kommt schon ein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heros zogg ich net so gern, aber normale Inzen is bei mir garnix, letztens eine Grp, die keinen Tank fanden durch Bw und Bk durchgetankt, war auch mal wieder lustig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (14. August 2008)

ich selber hatte mit dem schurken auch schon öfter probleme heiler zu finden. tank nicht da 2 meiner besten freunde krieger sind der eine deff der andere off (wird aber trotzdem dazu genötigt zu tanken ^^)
ich hab mir dann auch einen priester angefangen und den bis 70 gezockt auf heilung umgeskillt, zwischendurch hab ich auch in einigen inis als shadow geheilt und auch vorher einpaar mal auf heilung umgeskillt undgeheilt. allerdings trau ich mich jetzt auch nicht in raids wie kara oder hero inzen zu heilen.
generell überleg ich mir mit dem priester 5mal bevor ich in eine inze mitgehe im gegensatz zum schurken wo ich direkt dabei bin.
ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, das heilen macht mir eigentlich keine probleme hat immer ganz gut geklappt, wurde auch noch nie geflamet oder so und ich werde auch nicht andauernd zugespammt ob ich irgendwohin mitkomme.
meist macht mir das heilen auch spaß wenn ich mich dochmal überwinden kann und irgendwohin mitkomme aber meist schaffe ich es nicht mich zu überwinden.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. August 2008)

spiel dir selbst einen tank/heiler hoch und maul nicht, wenn andere auch keine lust drauf haben.

@Shaddarim
wenn du mit einem krieger keinen damage machst, machst du was falsch.


----------



## Xordon (14. August 2008)

krutoi schrieb:


> ich selber hatte mit dem schurken auch schon öfter probleme heiler zu finden. tank nicht da 2 meiner besten freunde krieger sind der eine deff der andere off (wird aber trotzdem dazu genötigt zu tanken ^^)
> ich hab mir dann auch einen priester angefangen und den bis 70 gezockt auf heilung umgeskillt, zwischendurch hab ich auch in einigen inis als shadow geheilt und auch vorher einpaar mal auf heilung umgeskillt undgeheilt. allerdings trau ich mich jetzt auch nicht in raids wie kara oder hero inzen zu heilen.
> generell überleg ich mir mit dem priester 5mal bevor ich in eine inze mitgehe im gegensatz zum schurken wo ich direkt dabei bin.
> ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, das heilen macht mir eigentlich keine probleme hat immer ganz gut geklappt, wurde auch noch nie geflamet oder so und ich werde auch nicht andauernd zugespammt ob ich irgendwohin mitkomme.
> meist macht mir das heilen auch spaß wenn ich mich dochmal überwinden kann und irgendwohin mitkomme aber meist schaffe ich es nicht mich zu überwinden.



Das kenne ich irgendwie. Mit einem DD ist es mir auch immer leichter gefallen mitzukommen, da man sich nicht so in der Verantwortung fühlt wie als Heiler. Wenn man als DD nicht grade ein CC Ziel herauskommen lässt, fällt es erstmal nur durch ein Damagemeter o. ä. auf, ob man vielleicht nicht so richtig aufpasst. Ist man als Heiler mal kurz neben der Spur ist gerade in einer Hero mit noch fast ausschließlich blauem Tank dieser blitzschnell down.
Auch bei normalen Instanzen kanns stressig werden, wenn irgendwer nicht aufpasst, man ihn versucht hochzuheilen und dann selber die Mobs an sich kleben hat. Natürlich gibts da noch Verblassen, aber ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber keine Angst vor Kara. Die Heilung geht gerade am Anfang leichter von der Hand als in einigen heroischen Instanzen. Außerdem ist man im Regelfall nicht alleine als Heiler eingeteilt, was das ganze zumindest gefühlt entspannter werden lässt.


----------



## kio82 (14. August 2008)

Das is der 9043950345. Thread zu dem Thema. So lange Umskillen 50/100g kostet um eine Heil/Tankskillung zu erreichen, wirds immer daran scheitern. Weiter ist das Heilen und Tanken bei WEITEM anspruchsvoller und nervenaufreibender als der stupide 1 Tasten spam der DDler. Wenn sich die DDs dann auch noch bloede anstellen und nich richtig nuken bzw overnuken, kotzt es den Tank und Heiler noch mehr an.

Also warum wunderste dich? ich hab selbst ddler/Tank/Heiler Chars und weiss wovon ich spreche.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (14. August 2008)

labarababa schrieb:


> Das is der 9043950345. Thread zu dem Thema. So lange Umskillen 50/100g kostet um eine Heil/Tankskillung zu erreichen, wirds immer daran scheitern. Weiter ist das Heilen und Tanken bei WEITEM anspruchsvoller und nervenaufreibender als der stupide 1 Tasten spam der DDler. Wenn sich die DDs dann auch noch bloede anstellen und nich richtig nuken bzw overnuken, kotzt es den Tank und Heiler noch mehr an.
> 
> Also warum wunderste dich? ich hab selbst ddler/Tank/Heiler Chars und weiss wovon ich spreche.



ja richtig, wenn das umskillen nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich wirklich gerne mit meinem priester auf holy umskillen und inis als healer besuchen, aber da das leider so extrem teuer ist kann ich es mir einfach nicht leisten... (ok, ich bin zwar als mainchar vz, aber trotzdem find ich es extrem teuer...)
ich würde wirklich gerne scherbenwelt-inis als holy besuchen, aber was will man machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (14. August 2008)

Tja, ich bin zum Raiden Heiler und für Hero Inis usw momentan Tank.

Es herscht Tankmangel und das Wissen alle und wenn in ner Ini mal was schief geht und ich angeflamet werde dann ist ganz schnell klar, tja lieber DD, du oder ich, Gruppe entscheidet.

Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte die Situation schonmal, bis jetzt hat sich noch keine Gruppe dafür entschieden den Tank rauszuwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeque (14. August 2008)

also ich hab seit paar tagen nen prot pala auf 70 und ich find einfach nie ne grp für ne normale ini, um mal an besseres eq ranzukommen. irgendwie ist bei mir alles verkehrt


----------



## Oníshanu (14. August 2008)

Als Tank oder Healer wird man sofort bestraft(auch manchmal mit Beleidigungen der eigenen Gruppe) wenn man etwas falsch macht.Viele Spieler gehen da dann wohl eher die sichere DD-Laufbahn um diesen Stress zu entkommen.Ich muss sagen es macht mir Spass mit meinem Pala zu Tanken oder zu Healen,da kommt es wohl immer ganz auf die Community auf dem Server an :l


----------



## scy2312 (14. August 2008)

blu blub selbe wie immer....     es gibt genug tanks und heiler (auch gute) die einfach keine lust mehr auf rnd grp haben weils einfach keinen spass macht mit etlichen rnd-grp´s......


is so ändert sich nie.....  fr + g oder einfach bekannte namen oder glück


----------



## anorianna (14. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> tanks wissen garnicht wie gut es ihnen geht...
> andere klassen...
> also dd...
> suchen stunden um in eine ini zu kommen...



Das sind dann die tollsten dd's, die kein Plan von Aggro/Omen/Antanken haben, jedes mal a) Heiler oder b) Tank zuflamen, wenn sie verrecken und es nich begreifen, warum es nur so wenige tanks gibt. Es muss sich doch jeder darum reissen (ausser ihnen selbst natürlich nicht), einen Char zu spielen, mit dem man zum Farmen doppelt so lange braucht, wie mit einem dd und nich nach jedem raid prahlen kann "OHHH! Guckt mal, wer im dmg-meters ganz vorne steht!!!!!!!!!!" Sowas, wie AggroMeters gibs nich. Zu tanken is verdammt undankbar und wenn man dann noch (wie ich bis vor kurzem) tank UND Heiler als (einzige) 70er hat, is das mit dem farmen natürlich gleich noch toller! Frostresi-Rüssi, Fläschchen, enches und Sockel wollen die Schlüsselklassen natürlich genau wie andere dd's. Aber dailies machen? Ja. Das dauert dann halt mal 3-4std/Tag.


----------



## skullie (14. August 2008)

am geilsten find ich ja die gruppen-hopper die dann plötzlich, kurz bevor die gruppe voll währe sagen, *sry leute dass dauert mir zu lange ich geh mit ner andren grp in die ini die währ dan komplett und außerdem...* tja da hilft wirklich nur in der gilde oder fl nachschaun ob grad wer kann. Ich habe das glück auf einem pve server zu spieln da ist die allgemeine umgangsweise miteinander etwas gepflegter/ flames gibts nur selten zumindest in meiner gegenwart^^ und außerdem ist grad das sogenannte "sommerloch" sind so halt net so viele leute on.

in zeiten von *pre wotlk*, ists doch eigentlich schnuppe ob man einen seiner twinks nun t5 oder t4 equippt bekommt/ wenn ich dran denke was für zeit man da wegschmeist wenn man eh auf lev 80 die hälfte umgetauscht hat... da geh ich lieber raus an die frische luft, irgendwas mit freunden machen als mich den rest des sommers mehere stunden am tag mit heroinis und tankgesuche rumzuschlagen! kauft eurem twink s2 und das reicht locker für nen start in wotlk glaubt mir. Spätestens wenn ihr lev 80 seit werdet ihr euch an meine worte erinnern


----------



## Quax (14. August 2008)

Hallo,
Ich spiele eine, wie es scheint, aussterbende Gattung Krieger - Deff-Tank.

Hier mal eine kleine Nachhilfestunde für alle Nicht-Deff-Tanks:
1. Regelmäßig erlebe ich es, das es Spieler gibt, die auf Aggromanagement schlicht scheißen.
Grade noch bat ich um 2-3 Rüstungszerreißen, ich bin noch nicht ganz beim Gegner, da dröhnt schon der erste pyro an mir vorbei - ich hasse sowas, ehrlich !!!

2. Raidleitung sagt: Magier, Schurken und Jäger - bitte in regelmäßigen Abständen Finte, Totstellen usw.benutzen, und dann sehe ich, wie der Schurke in Lichtgeschwindigkeit mich auf der Omenskala überholt.

3. Der Tank ist immer der Dumme, wenn Spieler keinerlei Verstand benutzen. Tanks können auch nicht zaubern.

4. Ich hab das erst 1 mal !!! erlebt, das eine Spielerin anschließend gesagt hat: Hast du fein gemacht, Du hast uns gut beschützt. Lobt doch auch mal, anstatt nur zu meckern !!! Deffen ist Schwerstarbeit !!!

Wir Deff.-Tanks leisten vorne die Drecksarbeit, wir haben hohe Rep.-Kosten und wir werden von vielen dafür auch noch beschimpft. Wenn IHR liebe Feraldruiden, liebe Schurken, liebe Jäger o. Magier weiter so lieblos mit einer Klasse umgeht,
die sich für EUCH opfert, dürft ihr euch nicht wundern das keiner mehr Bock auf´s tanken hat.

Solo spielt sich nämlich ein Deff.-Tank wie eingeschlafene Füße.

Grüße von Rüssi  (dem Taurenbollwerk von Malfurion)


----------



## ShinFlames (14. August 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> HWir Deff.-Tanks leisten vorne die Drecksarbeit, wir haben hohe Rep.-Kosten und wir werden von vielen dafür auch noch beschimpft. Wenn IHR liebe *Feraldruiden*, liebe Schurken, liebe Jäger o. Magier weiter so lieblos mit einer Klasse umgeht,
> die sich für EUCH opfert, dürft ihr euch nicht wundern das keiner mehr Bock auf´s tanken hat.


Dann tank ich halt selber..

Aber im Ernst, wenn die DDs auch nach netten Hinweisen/Warnungen weiter Mist bauen fliegen sie halt, is ja nicht so als ob DD-Mangel herrschen würde.


----------



## Gregorianer1976 (14. August 2008)

Ja die Tanks, war selber einer(Feral Dudu), wenn man im tanken neuling ist hilft auch keiner mit tips, wenn man was falsch macht wird man sofort beschümft, deswegen war ich nur kurz als tank unterwegs. danach war ich dd katze. als dd hat man problem da zu viele da sind und meist nach tank oder heal suchen. jetzt wo ich auf 100% heal geskillt habe versuche ich mein bestes in die kriegsfelder zu lernen, damit auch da nicht später heißt sch.. heal, der hat nichts drauf.

und als anmerkung an die Feral Dudus, TANKEN kann spass machen sogar wenn man anfänger ist, man solle es vom anfang an auch sagen, sollte das nicht helfen und ihr werdet sogar beleidigt einfach die ini verlassen und mit anderer gruppe rein. 
ES GIBT KEINE BESSEREN TANKS ALS BÄR DRUIDEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindgenius (14. August 2008)

> Als Tank (kennen bestimmt viele) komme ich online, konnte grade noch die Gilde begrüßen da hab ich schon einen Wisper von einem wildfremden noch nie auch nur ansatzweise bekannten Char der dann so ausschaut:" Bist du Tank? Tank mal Dampfkammer!"
> Daraufhin schreibe ich zurück:"Ja bin Tank aber bin grade erst online gekommen und würde lieber erstmal meine Dailys machen"
> Antwort von der suchenden Grp/Person:" Boah du bist Tank du musst Inis machen du Boon, lern deine klasse erstmal zu spielen."



Na, das glaub ich dir jetzt net :V Selbst dem dümmsten WoW-spieler müsste auffallen, dass die Lust auf Inis/dailys nichts mit der Beherrschung seiner Klasse zu tun hat.

Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe mir vor 10 Tagen nen Dudu hochgelevelt auf 35, auf Feral (natürlich) und bekam eine Anfrage, ob ich Kloster bibi tanken will. Da wollte ich sowieso rein, also ja. Da komm ich rein, Gruppe ganz okay, geportet, noch paar Allis zerfetzt und rein in Ini.

Wie jeder Tank hab ich Symbole benutzt und auch erklärt, Totenschädel verreckt zuerst blabla usw. Dann "Go"

Kaum laufe ich los, sehe ich den lvl 29 Krieger an mir vorbei flitzen und fängt an, wahllos irgendwelche Fähigkeiten zu benutztn (ja, ich beobachte sowas ziemlich genau! kam wohl vom PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Resultat: Wipe.
Also neuer Versuch. Ich hab gesagt, reggt erst alle mal. Der Warri benutzt Erste Hilfe, hat volles Leben und läuft prompt in eine Grp voller scharlachroter Mongos rein und wiedermal ein Wipe. Da hatte ich einfach kein Bock, nochmal "danke für die 2 wipes" gesagt und Grp verlassen. Danach halt noch ein paar whisper "noob" "danke du nap" blabla welcome to the igno life.

Gerade wegen solchen Leuten gibs keine Tanks und Healer mehr, Pech gehabt liebe WoW-community geht PvP spielen und holt euch imba roxxor S1-S2 EQ und fühlt euch toll damit und mach euch wieder dd twinks.

Ihr spielen wie Flasche, habe fertig, kkthxbye.


----------



## Moktheshock (14. August 2008)

Gregorianer1976 schrieb:


> Ja die Tanks, war selber einer(Feral Dudu), wenn man im tanken neuling ist hilft auch keiner mit tips, wenn man was falsch macht wird man sofort beschümft, deswegen war ich nur kurz als tank unterwegs. danach war ich dd katze. als dd hat man problem da zu viele da sind und meist nach tank oder heal suchen. jetzt wo ich auf 100% heal geskillt habe versuche ich mein bestes in die kriegsfelder zu lernen, damit auch da nicht später heißt sch.. heal, der hat nichts drauf.
> 
> und als anmerkung an die Feral Dudus, TANKEN kann spass machen sogar wenn man anfänger ist, man solle es vom anfang an auch sagen, sollte das nicht helfen und ihr werdet sogar beleidigt einfach die ini verlassen und mit anderer gruppe rein.
> ES GIBT KEINE BESSEREN TANKS ALS BÄR DRUIDEN!!!!!!!!!!



Also das nun Allgemein und nicht nur für Teddy Tanks^^
Ich geh am liebsten mit neuen Tanks z.B. Kara, da die sich mehr reinknien als die super ole ole ich bin full epic und kann alles Tanks.


----------



## Tal (14. August 2008)

Moin zusammen, hab mitte 2te Seite aufgehört zu lesen (hoffe ihr versteht mich ^^)

Also ich spiele nen 70er Feral udn jetzt nen 65 Tankadin und ch muss sagen Tanken macht mir spass, Ich entscheide wie schnell es geht und wer was macht, so kann ich sicher sein das es läuft, das schöne als Tank is mitlerweile auch das ich leute kicken kann wenn sie zuwenig schaden oder sonst nen blödsinn machen ;-D. das schöne an den beiden klassen ist acuh das questen super geht, Als Dudu in Katzenform und als Palatank machst gut 5 Gleichlevelige gleichzeitig platt ohne ins schwitzen zu kommen (Weihe und Heiliger Schild ftw)

Und zum Thema als dd nen Tank und/oder Heiler finden für Gruppe finde ich kommt es drauf an was man für einen ruf bei den anderen Spielern hat.
Mehr will ich nicht schreiben weil ich nun doch recht müde bin^^

gn8 Tal


----------



## Trojaan (14. August 2008)

Ja...ich bin ein Tank!....kein DD....ich deale nicht....ich stecke ein ...teile nicht aus...ich kassiere....immer volle Kanne...voll auf meine Rüssi...das ist mein Job!!!!
Wo ich bin ist vorne.... mittendrin!
Wenn was tolles dropt...Platte........oh shit...schon wieder nix auf Schild,Verteidigung,Parry oder Ausweichen. Alles nur auf Crit,dmg,treffer.....ich verzichte...wie immer,auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Warum gibt es immer weniger Tanks, oder solche Chars die sich bereit erklären zu tanken!?
Ich werde es euch sagen.....wie schon erwähnt...wo ich bin ist vorne....IMMER ....vor der Grp. Ich eröffne den Kampf und trage im Zweifelsfall die Verantwortung,wenn ich es falsch angefangen habe.
Nobody is perfect....und kein Spot spielt sich zum wiederholtem Male absolut gleich wenn es sich um das Verhalten der Mobs handelt!
ICH...sage....INC! ICH bastel als erstes an der Agro für die Grp. Vielleicht denkst du jetzt....man hat der ne große Klappe..aber so ist es doch in Wahrheit.
Ich (soll ) entscheide(n)...wo die Action stattfindet...selbstverständlich mit der Verantwortung das MEINE Grp....meine Aktion verkraften kann....und MIT mir trägt! Glaubst du jetzt das ich etwas eingebildet bin...ok...übernimm doch bitte du die Agroverteilung. Oh...das kannst du nicht...also an wem bleibt dann die Verantwortung kleben? Genau....an mir ...denn ich fange ja immer an...oder!?
Wenn meine Grp  mich  nicht unterstützt und auf meine von Blizz erdachte Spielklasse nicht eingeht......bin ich nutzlos! 
Als Tank hast du 8 Augen....ein Auge auf den Mob den ich gerade verdresche...das 2. für den der sich für mich interessiert..das 3. für den , den ich halten kann, das 4. für den, den ich kriegen kann,
das 5. Auge für den, der mir gleich nach hinten durchzieht, das 6. für den Mob der an dem bereits MEINE DD`s dran sind...das 7. für Omen....das 8. Augen für den Chat, weil immer einer in der Grp kein TS hat oder der Situation entsprechend aufpasst und sich über umherirrende Agros beschwert um die sich niemand kümmern kann.
Mein bester Freund ist IMMER der Heiler...sein feiner Finger.....wann und WIE er seinen Heal ...per Taste auf mich und MEIN Mitstreiter ..überträgt...entscheidet oft die von mir gewünschte Spielsituation.
Im besten Fall....trinken die Leuts mal hinten keinen Kaffee und tauschen per TS irgendwelche Imba Skills ihrer Mains aus...sondern verfolgen...konzentriert meinem Wirken  und den Bemühungen von mir und meinem Freund....dem Heiler. 
Wenn ich und mein Feund, Glück haben....dann...ja dann...wußte der Rest der Truppe auch mit schwierigen Spielsituationen umzugehen. Ob Hunter,Schami,Mage oder Dudu....wer ein bischen UNSER Omen im Auge behält und vor allem auch den Spot "lesen" kann....wird am Ende mit vielem fertig. Auch mit einem Wipe.

Ja....ich habe mir meine Spielklasse selbst ausgesucht..ich tue es immer wieder...in jedem MMORPG
Ich bin ein Tank...aus Leidenschaft.
Wer tankt...hat nur den Erfolg im Auge....niemals die Stoppuhr. Zugegeben ist mein Equip nicht das Beste...ich weiß das...aber ich weiß auch das,dass beste Equip kein Erfolgsgarant ist!
Mein persönlicher Erfolg als Tank ist nicht nur das lila Item vom Boss...sondern das MEINE Grp überlebt hat und am besten ohne Wipe die Ini verläßt.
Whisper...wie..kannst du mal kurz...wir bräuchten da noch....lass mal....wir haben da  jemand besser equiptes...kenne ich zur genüge.
Wer einen echten Tank spielt weiß genau...mit kannst mal kurz...geht gar nix.
Tanken ist anstrengend....ich stehe nicht hinten und schaue vorne zu. Ich bin vorne und muß mich auf "hinten" verlassen. Ich seh euch meistens nicht weil viele auf mich eindreschen. Entscheidungen müssen sofort getroffen werden und können nicht abwartend beurteilt werden. 
Ein Run dauert oft mehere Stunden...mein Rüssi ist komplett...mehrmals während eines "Durchlaufes"  im Eimer...genauso wie meine Konzentration.
Ich bin nicht besser oder schlechter wie jede andere Klasse..wir alle wollen Spass und jeder von uns hat eine wichtige Rolle ig zu erfüllen.
Nur ich kann es nicht mehr hören....ich finde keinen Tank...wo ist das Problem...logg um und stelle dich selber in die erste Reihe.
Nur es wird wohl einen Grund haben...das du nicht umloggen kannst...wahrscheinlich hast du nur einen Hunter,Mage,Dudu oder Schami ;-)

Sry...aber das mußte jetz mal alles raus............


----------



## phoolan (14. August 2008)

Grüß euch,

also ich habe diese Probleme nicht so auf unserem Server, nicht mehr! muss man dazu sagen.

Klar ich level gerade meinen Druiden (moonkin) hier einen tank und nen heiler zu finden auf dem weg zu 70 ist sehr schwer, weil beide skillungen zum questen nicht die besten sind.

jedoch auf 70, urprünglich war mein priester heiler. als er auf den aktuellen server kam, war ich total enttäuscht, keiner wollte einen holy priest, es gab genug heiler ..... am alten server waren heiler mangelware ....  deswegen ist er jetzt shadow, und auch besser gefragt.

tanks und heiler für heros finde ich doch meistens. jedoch ist es hi und da ein langes abklappern mit zb  /who 70 krieger ....... und alle durchzufragen im schlimmsten fall. aber meinstens findet sich dann jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



motiviert eure leute krieger und druiden zu leveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## wardir (14. August 2008)

mein Fazit: Tanken macht Spass, wenn die Gruppe stimmt. Tanken is ätzend, wenn die Gruppe scheisse is. Tanken in Randomgruppen ist zu 75% ätzend, daher nur noch mit bekannten, die zumindest halbwegs wissen was Sie tun. 

DK wird am Tankmangel nur wenig ändern. Die DK die tanken, haben wahrscheinlich vorher eine andere Tankklasse gespielt und fallen somit dort wirder raus. 

hf


----------



## SixtenF (14. August 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Ja...ich bin ein Tank!....kein DD....ich deale nicht....ich stecke ein ...teile nicht aus...ich kassiere....immer volle Kanne...voll auf meine Rüssi...das ist mein Job!!!!
> Wo ich bin ist vorne.... mittendrin!
> Wenn was tolles dropt...Platte........oh shit...schon wieder nix auf Schild,Verteidigung,Parry oder Ausweichen. Alles nur auf Crit,dmg,treffer.....ich verzichte...wie immer,auch wenn es schwer fällt.
> Warum gibt es immer weniger Tanks, oder solche Chars die sich bereit erklären zu tanken!?
> ...



bissel viel egowasser getrunken oder?

denk mal dran, dass man fast alle heroes ohne tank machen kann wenn die dd,s und der heal stimmen :-)

ist nur mehr stress und cc


----------



## Slavery (14. August 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> ich hab mir extra nen priest gelvlt weil ich mit meinen mage nie nen heiler gefunden hab. naja jetzt ist der priest mein main und heilen macht mir mehr spaß als alles andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt dran, dass du immer ne Pfeife an Off-Krieger mitgenommen hast...und leider denken viele so, ich hab auch nen Fury und ich mach gut Schaden, nur glaubt das keiner bevor er es sieht...also ich hab kein Problem in Heroics mit den Magiern, etc. mitzuhalten...also urteilt nich immer über Krieger die keine Lust auf Tanken haben...bzw. keine Lust haben sich voll-flamen zu lassen...


Ach ja @Trojaan:
Ähm ich habs mir angetan deinen Text zu lesen, ich finds gut das du Tank aus Leidenschaft bist, hast aber doch ne ganze Hand voll DD wie ich sehen konnte...und dein Pala, naja is jetz nich der Burner, dass du da öfter hörst, dass n besser equipter mitgenommen wird, wundert mich dass nich...


----------



## LolliBunny (14. August 2008)

Liebe Gemeinschaft. 
Es gibt mehrere Gründe warum sich vielleicht nicht jeder Tank und Heiler auf eine Anfrage meldet. Bsp. von gerade, komme online hab gerade erst meinen Briefkasten geleert und möchte erstmal schauen. Schon kommt ohne ein Hallo oder sonst was "lust auf tempel". Nichmal mit nem Fragezeichen. Bei solchen "Anfragen" antworte ich erst gar nicht. Mein Main ist eine Feral-Dudu. Diese hab ich hochgespielt weil bei uns in der Gilde Mangelware war. Meist wird man schon in den ersten drei Minuten sofort zugespammt mit Anfragen die noch nicht einmal ansatzweise freundlich geschrieben sind. Antwortet man mit "Hallo, nein im Moment habe ich keine Zeit habe gleich noch was zu erledigen." oder "Hallo, ich gehe nachher mit der Gilde, sry. Sonst immer gerne." Bekommst du entweder keine Antwort oder wirst sofort beleidigt. Ähnlich ist es mit Heilern. Wenn man sich dann doch entschließt mit einer Random Gruppe in eine Inni zu gehen, und man vorher mehrfach erwähnt hat, dass einem wenigstens 3 Sec. zum Antanken gegeben werden sollen. Schlägt der erste schon auf einen Mob, kassiert Schaden, der liebe freundliche Heiler heilt natürlich bekommt Aggro und ist meist zu schnell platt bevor man überhaupt zu ihm kommen kann um zu spotten. Und wer kassiert die Kritik, nicht der DD sondern der Tank. Sobald dass in Beleidigungen ausartet und es nicht an einem Fehlpull liegt, das kann immerhin jedem Mal passieren, wird nur gemeckert, es werden keine Verbesserungsvorschläge oder ähnliches gegeben. Und da soll ich Lust haben mit anderen in eine Inni zugehen?
Da spar ich lieber die Reppkosten und geh mit der Gilde.
MfG
Lolli


----------



## ChevesieLane (14. August 2008)

das heiler und tank problem is nat auch auf meinen server ziemlich bekannt, haben mal 6 stunden einen gesucht um hero daily zu machen... deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen meinen dd pala nebenbei auch als heal zu spielen (richtig ausrüstunf farmen bringt nich mehr viel, wegen der neuen erweiterung) und sobald man da auf 80 kann werde ich auch meinen holy pala richtig ausrüsten... wenns jetzt noch ein paar krieger und bären gibt und was sonst noch so tanken kann, soll sich überlegen das man neben dd immer noch tank spielen kann (auch wenn umskillen immer so teuer ist)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



Sollen, wollen aber nicht. Wetten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ? Ganz einfach, tanken _und auch heilen_ ist der undankbarste Job in diesem Spiel.

Ich habe einen Tank und gehe schon einige Zeit nicht mehr mit Randoms in eine Instanz. 
Dieses geflame von einigen Kacknoobs kann und will ich mir einfach nicht reintun.

Der Jäger/Magier/Hexer (_kann man beliebig einsetzen)_ pullt, mach Aggro wie Irre und ich soll
dann die DREIERGRUPPE irgendwie einfangen. Wenn ich dann endlich zwei an mir habe, wird von dritten
grade der Heiler zerlegt. Denn der war so "schlau" den DDler , der die Initialaggro hatte, zu heilen.

Was kommt vom DDler ? "Hey, kannst Du nicht tanken ? lol"

Das macht man so zwei, drei mal und dann skillt man entweder auf DDler um, oder geht nur noch mit 
Freunden oder der Gilde.

Schuld an dem "Tanksterben" seid also *IHR, IHR DEPPEN* _(damit meine ich alle die sich so / oder ähnlich
verhalten, wie oben genannte)_

Und das werden keine zwanzig "Tankklassen" ändern. 

Daher habe ich auch keine Angs, das mein Krieger arbeitslos wird.

Nur im SNG Channel werdet ihr ihn halt nie wieder finden.


----------



## Gnomies (14. August 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Also sowie dir geht es vielen anderen auch. Es ist nun einmal so das keiner "die Drecksarbeit" machen will. Ich perönlich hab nen Worri (70) ist ddler und cih hasse es zu tanken. Nein mal erlich ich kann tanken nicht ausstehen, wenn du die aggro nicht hällst, flamen dich alle voll "waaah, sch** Tank, hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse ..." etc. Deswegen -> schwupdiewup-> DDler Worri und siehe da keiner  beschwert sich aufeinmal mehr, im gegenteil ein Worri DD wird gern mitgenommen wenn er entsprechend seiner Aussage auch wirklich DD macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## b1ubb (14. August 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Tank und gehe schon einige Zeit nicht mehr mit Randoms in eine Instanz.
> Dieses geflame von einigen Kacknoobs kann und will ich mir einfach nicht reintun.
> 
> Der Jäger/Magier/Hexer (_kann man beliebig einsetzen)_ pullt, mach Aggro wie Irre und ich soll
> ...



nunja, wenn man einen tank spielt, muss man qausi die ANFÜHRER rolle übernehmen und die Gruppe leiten.
Wenn man dies nicht schafft, den willen bei den Randoms durchzusetzen bzw einen klaren ton 
anzugeben, tja, dann hat man eigentlich schon verloren und dann kommt genau sowas wie du es beschrieben hast.

Wenn du aber schon am anfang sagst, wenn du in die grp reingehst

-> ich bin der tank 
-> ich pulle, wer damit ein problem hat, soll es sagen dann geht entweder ich oder du 

ganz einfach, wenn man dann mal den führerstatus hat, ist es das einfachste auf dieser welt mit randoms 
in inis zu gehen. Es fehlt den meisten tanks einfach nur an authorität und durchsetzungsvermögen.

Weil die meisten tanks einfach mit so einer großen aufgabe überfordert sind


----------



## mumba (14. August 2008)

Tank und Heiler Char zu haben bedeutet richtiges spielen.

Nicht das was DD's da so machen, darauf haben die wenigsten Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (14. August 2008)

Plutonäsch schrieb:


> das is ne zumutung von dem druiden, der meint, er sei nur katze...okay, man kann ein bissel unterschiedlich zwischen katze und bär skillen, aber eig is das net so ausschlaggebende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also so eine antwort kannst du dir getrost sparen!
auch wenn die skillung gleich ist , das equip ist es nicht! denn wenn jemand katze als dd spielt liegt die ausrichtung seines equipes auf crit! und es fehlt dann meist an ausdauer rüstung , nicht critimun usw.
also erst überlegen dann schreiben!


----------



## Todeshieb (14. August 2008)

Jo - das ist auf Gilneas nicht anders. Tanks und Heiler für ne Random Grp zu finden ist manchmal nervig - entweder dauert es nur 10 Minunten oder 1 Stunde. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt auch ein Tankequip zugelegt - das nennt man wohl aktive Problembewältigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkaplex (14. August 2008)

mimimi
/flame


----------



## Zwatzel (14. August 2008)

Servus,

is auf meinem Realm früher nicht anders gewesen ( vor nem 3/4 Jahr) war auch ein Grund warum ich die Lust an WOW verloren hab, mittlerweile zock ich seit 3 wochen wieder und ich muss sagen das Problem ist nicht mehr so schlimm, es gibt zwar zeiten da findet man nix aber ich find mich damit ab weil zum größten teil steht nach kurzer zeit ein Tank da. Healer waren in den 3 wochen noch gar kein problem.

mfg

Zwatzel


----------



## P07Y (14. August 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich alles gelesen hab, mal mein kommentar dazu.
> 
> Ich selbst bin hunter (70) und hab trotzdem selten probleme tanks/healer zu finden. Entweder leute aus der gilde oder fl, und wenn das mal ned hinhaut, schreib ich nen netten whisper a la:
> 
> ...



so wird man doch immer gerne gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sollten sich einige leute mal ein beispiel dran nehmen, und ich finde die repkosten gehören immer dazu. die muss man sich auch als tank nicht erstatten lassen. wenn man mt spielt in 25 ( damals 40er kenn ich das 50 % der repkosten durch die gilde getragen wurden weil man ja incht wirklich farmen konnte das. gab es aber auch nur bis zum 1.clear. danach war man selber verantwortlich )


----------



## Amareon (14. August 2008)

@Bl1ubb: /signed

Man muss sich als Tank eben durchsetzen, vor allem wenn man als letzter geladen wird, kann man sofort beim Invite klarstellen was Sache ist, vor allem in den kleineren Instanzen bekommt man wegen Zeichensetzung immer Gruppenlead, und hat dann auch die Möglichkeit einen DD der es absolut nicht begreifen will zu entfernen.

Ich als Feraltank habe mir hier vom Buffed-Forum eine Möglichkeit abgekuckt, die die übereifrigen DDs auch mal kurz nachdenken lässt. Nach dem ersten DD-Pull sage ich meist noch nix, nach dem zweiten gehe ich dann in Katze. Auf Nachfragen warum ich dies mache kommt dann nur "Ich spiel jetzt DD, dann kann ich zumindest auch mal selber pullen" oder ähnliches. Die Gruppe zu erziehen von Beginn weg ist ab und an Gold wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sapper13 (14. August 2008)

Lieber TE,

du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Genau diese Erfahrungen mache ich auch gerade. Z. B. TDM normal oder ähnliches. Auf unserem Server Proudmoore ist es unter der Woche wirklich nur ganz selten so, das man offiziell (Handelschannel, Allgemeinchannel oder Suche Gruppe channel) aufrufe für Instanzen zwischen 63 und 68 findet. 

Quests in Nagrand? Forget it! 

Wenn Du man dann aber glaubt, das liegt daran das keiner Online ist, dann gibt mal /who questgebiet ein oO ganz übel randvoll mit Spielern das man sogar nach Level Klassifizieren musst weil man zuerst direkt 49 70er hat.

Aber!

Ich mach den Leuten keinen Vorwurf. Viele sind jetzt sehr intensiv in ihren Vorbereitungen für das Addon. Du buffed wird viel bekannt und es beginnt z. B. gerade das intensive Vorfarmen für den Beruf des Schriftgelehrten (viele Spieler haben Bankgilden und packen sich jetzt schon mats auf Halde).

Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für eine ini mit RANDOMS <-- hat immer noch nen fiesen Beigeschmack. Was man machen kann ist sich ne Stammgruppe zu suchen oder sowas ähnliches, aber auch dort sind die Leute ja nicht immer online. Schließe Freundschaften mit Tanks, helf auch mal nem kleinen Druiden, Pala oder Krieger...dann baust du ne prima Grundlage fürs addon auf. 

Ich muss, und die leute werden mich jetzt auslachen, zugeben das ich mir 2 Accounts halte um einfach unabhängiger zu sein. Ich möchte nciht mehr nach Elitequests betteln müssen oder ähnliches. Derzeit arbeite ich daran noch die letzten 4 Chars auf 70 zu bekommen,  darin liegt derzeit meine WoW erfüllung. 

Ich kann aber gut nachvollziehen das für anderen Leute leveln total öde ist und sie mit 70 richtig reinhauen wollen. Für die bleibt zumindest aus meiner Sicht nur zu sagen, sucht auch Random Kararaids etc. (Markenruns auf Maggie, Gruul, ZA) und baut euch ne Stamm oder FLliste auf. Mit dem Addon werden die Karten neu gemischt.

Ich halte jedem hier die Daumen das er für sich das richtige findet.

Viele Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## b1ubb (14. August 2008)

Amareon schrieb:


> Die Gruppe zu erziehen von Beginn weg ist ab und an Gold wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt
und bei einem tank ist dies nunmal erforderlich, wer sich nicht durchsetzen kann oder dergleichen
soll lieber nen heiler oder nen schurken rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raskild (14. August 2008)

Ich hab das gejammere der Tanks üder die DD's früher nie richtig verstanden, bis ich selbst einen Feral auf 70 gespielt habe. Es ist macht halt in der Tat häufig keinen Spaß mit Randoms in eine Instanz zu gehen, weil das Feuer schon eröffnet wird, selbst wenn gerade erst ein Feenfeuer auf dem Mob ist. 
Mein Heiler wird exakt 3x die Woche für Raids ausgepackt und vielleicht ab und zu mal in BG's, um in rnd-Gruppen zu heilen ist mir sterben einfach zu teuer geworden. Leider ist man als Heiler ja nur schwer in der Lage irgendwelche Quests oder Farmarbeiten zu machen, auch wenn wir mittlerweile Spelldmg bekommen haben.


----------



## essey (14. August 2008)

ich selbst habe kein Tank problem, da ich selbst einer bin. Bin darin zwar nicht besonders geübt, habe allerdings so manche Instanzen fehlerlos getankt. Als Casual kann ich das Tanken in Heros z.B. vergessen. Ich habe selten Zeit für eine Instanz, sodass ich nach ner gewissen Zeit die Taktik vergessen habe, bzw. nicht genau weiß, welche Mobs zuerst liegen müssen. Viele verlangen halt, dass ein Tank die Zeichen setzt, was für mich in so einem Fall nicht in Frage kommt. Ich mache ungern Fehler (wer macht das schon ^^) und tanke daher in "unbekannten" Instanzen sogut wie nie. Heros tanke ich fast nur in Begleitung meiner Gilde mit TS, damit ich etwas Hilfe bekomme.

Kara kann ich mittlerweile fehlerfrei tanken und auch die Zeichen setzen etc. Dafür habe ich leider sämtliche Vorgehensweise in den meisten Heros vergessen, weshalb ich dort nur noch mit Fury-Skillung reingehe.

Am liebsten würde ich noch nen Heiler leveln, weiß aber absolut nicht, welche Klasse da am besten ist. Paladin ist mein favorit, levelt aber langsam und meine beiden Kumpels haben schon je einen ^^ Auf Priester hab ich keine Lust, bleiben nur noch Druide und (Schami). Ich übernehme in Instanzen gerne etwas Verantwortung. Deshalb habe ich auch nen Krieger gelevelt und meinen Jäger eingemottet.


----------



## dlub (14. August 2008)

ich habe auch einen Tank (Warri 70) und ich würde mit dir jeden raid machen, aber hero inis nerven echt viel zu stressig als warri. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel TDM Hero:
1. Problem: Wo bleibt die Wut? mhhhh
2. Problem: Ohne Wut 2-3 Mobs antanken? Viel Spass

Und was passiert genau dann? Genau es gibt nen wipe und alle whinen "scheiss tank etc." das ganze geschiet vll 2x und dann löst sich Gruppe auf,
nun sag mir bitte wo wäre das noch rentibel für nen Tank? 1 whipe = ca 7g repkosten


----------



## b1ubb (14. August 2008)

dlub schrieb:


> Und was passiert genau dann? Genau es gibt nen wipe und alle whinen "scheiss tank etc." das ganze geschiet vll 2x und dann löst sich Gruppe auf,
> nun sag mir bitte wo wäre das noch rentibel für nen Tank? 1 whipe = ca 7g repkosten



hmmm also das kommt immer darauf an, WARUM WIPED man ?

Zuviel gepullt ? -> Tank schuld
Falsch gepullt ? -> Tank schuld
Keine Targets gemacht ( ist nunmal bei Randoms erforderlich ) ? -> Tank Schuld

DD gehen auf falsches Target -> DD schuld
DD holen CC raus -> DD schuld
CC Klassen kümmern sich nicht um CC -> CC Klasse Schuld ( meist ein DD )

Heiler heilt nicht ? -> Heiler Schuld
Heiler heilt lieber nen DD als den Tank -> Heiler Schuld


----------



## leo87 (14. August 2008)

Also ich bin Paladin. Heiliger Paladin, seit lvl 1. 

Und ich denke ich kann meine Klasse spielen, denn ich spiele Holy seit dem ersten Tag des Testaccounts. Ich bin jetzt lvl 70 und mache Karamarkenruns und Daily Heros.
Holy zu leveln dauert ewig. Ja ewig. Aber es macht spaß! 

Ich benutzte kein Omen! Ja kein Omen, nie! Ich hab es installiert damit ich auf der Liste stehe. Aber das wars!
Denn ich versuche immer meine Aggro niedrig zu halten, nur ab und zu bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu heilen. Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen? Dann muss ich heilen?!

Ich stehe hinten! Doch auch hier sehe ich nichts vom Boss, außer seiner Lebensanzeige! Denn ich muss auf Dinge achten, auf die sonst keiner achtet!
Mein Mana, denn das ist rar, sehr rar! Die Lebensenergie ALLER Gruppenmitglieder! Darauf das der IMBA S2 Jäger mir nicht aus der Healrange oder aus dem Sichtfeld rennt.
Darauf dass nicht irgendwer vor Furcht in die nächste Mobgruppe rennt. 

Wenn währrend eines Kampfes das Mana eines DD zu neige geht, geht er zurück und lehnt sich zurück. Wenn mir das Mana ausgeht seit ihr tot. Alle in der Regel!
Doch wenn ich dann wieder höre / lese:" Man, wo war der Heal du nap?" vom eben erwähnten S2 Imba Rouge, dann krieg ich plack!
Es gibt wichtigeres als den Jäger zu heilen, der grade zum 3. mal in einer Inze sein Mob zu früh aus der Eisfalle geholt hat.

Und es ist viel zu selten, das man hört:" Mensch super getankt! Schön geheilt!" Auch ohne whipe ist das anscheind eine selbst Verständlichkeit, dass der Tank und der Heiler dauerhaft 100% geben.
Ja Kara ist anstregend denn es sind 3 - 4 Stunden konzentration! 100%!!

Und wenn was schief geht, wer ist schuld??   Naja der Heiler oder der Tank!

Und dann fragt ihr euch warum es weniger Heiler und Tanks als DD's gibt? Weil es schlicht und ergreifend SCHWERER ist!


----------



## essey (14. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zuviel gepullt ? -> Tank schuld
> Falsch gepullt ? -> Tank schuld
> Keine Targets gemacht ( ist nunmal bei Randoms erforderlich ) ? -> Tank Schuld



sehr pauschal ausgedrückt...

Ein Tank kann eben nicht von Anfang an "gut" sein und alles wissen. Ein Tank, der zum ersten mal Z-Hallen hero tankt, weiß vielleicht nicht genau, wie viele Mobs bei welchem Pull kommen. Also da is nicht gleich "Lvl 70 *zack* [anspruchsvolle Instanz Ihrer Wahl] tanken und gut is"...

Des Weiteren sollte es nicht immer die Aufgabe des Tanks sein, die Targets zu setzen. Warum macht das kein DD? Die haben schließlich genug Zeit nebenbei und auch infight einen etwas besseren Überblick (Range-DD´s zumindest).


----------



## b1ubb (14. August 2008)

leo87 schrieb:


> Wenn mir das Mana ausgeht seit ihr tot. Alle in der Regel!



Also wenn du healpala bist sollte dir das mana erst in ca 25 minuten ausgehen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (14. August 2008)

dlub schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen Tank (Warri 70) und ich würde mit dir jeden raid machen, aber hero inis nerven echt viel zu stressig als warri. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel TDM Hero:
> 1. Problem: Wo bleibt die Wut? mhhhh
> 2. Problem: Ohne Wut 2-3 Mobs antanken? Viel Spass
> 
> ...




Viele Lachen ja auch darüber wenn so Typen wie Barlow oder wie der jetzt heißt, Klassenwitze machen. Aber es ist ja auch einfach so, das man darüber lacht, weils vielfach einfach stimmt.

Wenn ich schon kurz vor dem Pul nen Feuermage dieses wuwuwuwuwwusch (Arkanemacht) wuuuummmumumumumj (geistesgegenwart) reinhämmern höre, weil ich wer sterben wird und achte darauf, das ich als Hexer dann eben wirklich nur sanft dote, weil der Kampf zu 4. weiter geführt werden muss (gerade in Heros). Das son dummes schwein dann noch sagt: Ey lol alta wo bleibt der heal alta <-- sry aber das sind für mich leute die einfach nur zum scheißen zu doof sind.

Cool sind dann auch argumentation: Mit unseren Tanks in der Gilde geht das aber! Ja klaro Scheißerchen, weil die auch T6 Full haben, aber unserer hat von anfang an gesagt: Leute ich bin noch nicht so erfahren.

Wenn so eine Aussage kommt, müsste doch Mr. ICHBINDIEKRITSAUNR.ONE direkt die Gruppe leaven? Warum tut er es nicht, weil er geil auf Marken und Epics und Splitter ist.

Früher hab ich dann immer versucht zu schlichten, heute geh ich sofort aus der Gruppe. Was solls? Dann bekommt man noch nen wisper. Bleib du doch bitte, der Tank und der Heiler sind jetzt weg? Ja glauben die LEute ich würde den ganzen Tag damit verbringen im Suche Gruppechannel irgendwo am Portstein stehend auf ne Gruppe zu warten? 

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## essey (14. August 2008)

leo87 schrieb:


> ......



*thumbs up* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Tanks oder Heiler nen Fehler machen, wirkt er sich gleich katastrophal aus. Fehler der DD´s merkt man nur bei Encountern wie Maulgar. Wie oft sehe ich da DD´s sterben, die einfach überfordert waren, bzw. nicht aufgepasst haben. Leider gibt es viel zu wenig encounter, wo die Wachsamkeit mehrerer Leute gefragt ist. Tanks und Heiler müssen "fast" immer hellwach sein. Auch für sie gibt es leichte Bosse, jedoch sehr selten.


----------



## sp0tz (14. August 2008)

Also für ne Daily HC Ini sollte man eigentlich recht "schnell" nen Tank/Heiler finden.
Aber ich mache es nicht wie du und warte so lange bis im LFG-Tool ein Tank/Heiler ist sondern Frage alle Krieger/Druiden/Paladine/Schamanen/Priester in Shattrath/Orgrimmar/andere Orte *höflich* ob sie lust auf die Daily HC als Tank/Heiler haben.
Da findet sich schon nach max. ner Stunde was... Das ist halt ziemlich anstrengend jeden einzeln durchzufragen aber im Nachhinein finde ich dann meistens schon etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du mal mit Tanks/Healern in Inis warst pack die am besten auf die F-Liste oder schreibs dir irgendwo auf damit du die dann wann anders nochmal fragen kannst...

Edit sagt, dass es mittlerweile in diesem Thread ja garnicht mehr um den Tank/Healermangel geht :> (hab nur die erste Seite gelesen)


----------



## Slavery (14. August 2008)

Hmmm...hab mir schon öfter überlegt ob ich nich wieder Deff skille...alleine deswegen weil man einfach leichter ne Gruppe findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie trau ich mich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann das nich...und wenn man nen Fehler macht, kriegt man auf den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (14. August 2008)

Ja...ich bin ein Tank!....kein DD....ich deale nicht....ich stecke ein ...teile nicht aus...ich kassiere....immer volle Kanne...voll auf meine Rüssi...das ist mein Job!!!!
Wo ich bin ist vorne.... mittendrin!
Wenn was tolles dropt...Platte........oh shit...schon wieder nix auf Schild,Verteidigung,Parry oder Ausweichen. Alles nur auf Crit,dmg,treffer.....ich verzichte...wie immer,auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Warum gibt es immer weniger Tanks, oder solche Chars die sich bereit erklären zu tanken!?
Ich werde es euch sagen.....wie schon erwähnt...wo ich bin ist vorne....IMMER ....vor der Grp. Ich eröffne den Kampf und trage im Zweifelsfall die Verantwortung,wenn ich es falsch angefangen habe.
Nobody is perfect....und kein Spot spielt sich zum wiederholtem Male absolut gleich wenn es sich um das Verhalten der Mobs handelt!
ICH...sage....INC! ICH bastel als erstes an der Agro für die Grp. Vielleicht denkst du jetzt....man hat der ne große Klappe..aber so ist es doch in Wahrheit.
Ich (soll ) entscheide(n)...wo die Action stattfindet...selbstverständlich mit der Verantwortung das MEINE Grp....meine Aktion verkraften kann....und MIT mir trägt! Glaubst du jetzt das ich etwas eingebildet bin...ok...übernimm doch bitte du die Agroverteilung. Oh...das kannst du nicht...also an wem bleibt dann die Verantwortung kleben? Genau....an mir ...denn ich fange ja immer an...oder!?
Wenn meine Grp mich nicht unterstützt und auf meine von Blizz erdachte Spielklasse nicht eingeht......bin ich nutzlos!
Als Tank hast du 8 Augen....ein Auge auf den Mob den ich gerade verdresche...das 2. für den der sich für mich interessiert..das 3. für den , den ich halten kann, das 4. für den, den ich kriegen kann,
das 5. Auge für den, der mir gleich nach hinten durchzieht, das 6. für den Mob der an dem bereits MEINE DD`s dran sind...das 7. für Omen....das 8. Augen für den Chat, weil immer einer in der Grp kein TS hat oder der Situation entsprechend aufpasst und sich über umherirrende Agros beschwert um die sich niemand kümmern kann.
Mein bester Freund ist IMMER der Heiler...sein feiner Finger.....wann und WIE er seinen Heal ...per Taste auf mich und MEIN Mitstreiter ..überträgt...entscheidet oft die von mir gewünschte Spielsituation.
Im besten Fall....trinken die Leuts mal hinten keinen Kaffee und tauschen per TS irgendwelche Imba Skills ihrer Mains aus...sondern verfolgen...konzentriert meinem Wirken und den Bemühungen von mir und meinem Freund....dem Heiler.
Wenn ich und mein Feund, Glück haben....dann...ja dann...wußte der Rest der Truppe auch mit schwierigen Spielsituationen umzugehen. Ob Hunter,Schami,Mage oder Dudu....wer ein bischen UNSER Omen im Auge behält und vor allem auch den Spot "lesen" kann....wird am Ende mit vielem fertig. Auch mit einem Wipe.

Ja....ich habe mir meine Spielklasse selbst ausgesucht..ich tue es immer wieder...in jedem MMORPG
Ich bin ein Tank...aus Leidenschaft.
Wer tankt...hat nur den Erfolg im Auge....niemals die Stoppuhr. Zugegeben ist mein Equip nicht das Beste...ich weiß das...aber ich weiß auch das,dass beste Equip kein Erfolgsgarant ist!
Mein persönlicher Erfolg als Tank ist nicht nur das lila Item vom Boss...sondern das MEINE Grp überlebt hat und am besten ohne Wipe die Ini verläßt.
Whisper...wie..kannst du mal kurz...wir bräuchten da noch....lass mal....wir haben da jemand besser equiptes...kenne ich zur genüge.
Wer einen echten Tank spielt weiß genau...mit kannst mal kurz...geht gar nix.
Tanken ist anstrengend....ich stehe nicht hinten und schaue vorne zu. Ich bin vorne und muß mich auf "hinten" verlassen. Ich seh euch meistens nicht weil viele auf mich eindreschen. Entscheidungen müssen sofort getroffen werden und können nicht abwartend beurteilt werden.
Ein Run dauert oft mehere Stunden...mein Rüssi ist komplett...mehrmals während eines "Durchlaufes" im Eimer...genauso wie meine Konzentration.
Ich bin nicht besser oder schlechter wie jede andere Klasse..wir alle wollen Spass und jeder von uns hat eine wichtige Rolle ig zu erfüllen.
Nur ich kann es nicht mehr hören....ich finde keinen Tank...wo ist das Problem...logg um und stelle dich selber in die erste Reihe.
Nur es wird wohl einen Grund haben...das du nicht umloggen kannst...wahrscheinlich hast du nur einen Hunter,Mage,Dudu oder Schami ;-)

Sry...aber das mußte jetz mal alles raus............

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Danke meine Bestern, Du hast es mit direkt aus dem Herzen abgeschreiben.
Diese verdammten Kackboon DD Nasen, die noch nie was von Omen aund Aggro Managment gehört haben sollten selber einen Tank spielen lernen.
Aber nein, da is man im DMG Meter nicht oben und kann damit angeben........


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, wenn man einen tank spielt, muss man qausi die ANFÜHRER rolle übernehmen und die Gruppe leiten.
> Wenn man dies nicht schafft, den willen bei den Randoms durchzusetzen bzw einen klaren ton
> anzugeben, tja, dann hat man eigentlich schon verloren und dann kommt genau sowas wie du es beschrieben hast.
> 
> ...


dann geht wieder ich oder du. Grammatik 4tw ach ich wollt schon immer mal b1ubb flamen.*genießt*


----------



## andy31 (14. August 2008)

Ich hab nen tank und muss sagen ich könnte echt die ganze zeit wenn ich onn bin nur in inis rumhocken, 4 oder 5 mal in ner woche raid und dann noch inis,dazu hab ich auch nicht immer lust. Das schlimmste ist du kommst onn, nicht mal der lade schirm ist fertig und schon kommen wispers, bist tank und gehst mit ........ Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn mich leute anwispern und ich antworte immer höflich, das ich zwar tank bin aber nicht kann. Bis hier alles ok. Aber es ist schon ein paar mal vorgekommen das dann der oder diejenige beleidigt ist und auch mich noch beleidigt. Natürlich ist dann igno angesagt. Wenn ich erlich bin, was random gruppen angeht bin ich nicht grad der liebhaber solcher gruppen. Hatte leider zuviele schlechte erfahrung gemacht. Und ich denke bin nicht der einzige.


----------



## buffsplz (14. August 2008)

Flamed mich , aber, wenn man keine Wut im Tank Gear aufbaut, sollte man vllt. im Off Gear tanken. HP sollte dann reichen, durch den erhöhten Damage gibts mehr Wut. So mancher Trash lässt sich jenach Blocken/Ausweichen auch komplett im Off- Gear mit 2 Schwertern tanken.

Ist natürlich, sollte klar sein, stark equip anhängig!


----------



## Slavery (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> dann geht wieder ich oder du. Grammatig 4tw ach ich wollt schon immer mal b1ubb flamen.*genießt*



Rechtschreibung 4tw, ach ich wollte schon immer mal "böseee" flamen...

Machs erstmal besser bevor du andre flamst...

-> Grammatik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem schrieb B1ubb "entweder" und nich "wieder" ...


----------



## VILOGITY (14. August 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> bissel viel egowasser getrunken oder?
> 
> denk mal dran, dass man fast alle heroes ohne tank machen kann wenn die dd,s und der heal stimmen :-)
> 
> ist nur mehr stress und cc



Jo sowas kann nur von nem Jäger Brain AFK Player kommen.
Die AFK Autoshoot Klasse spieln, die sowieso alles alleine machen kann....
Gehst bestimmt auch MT alleine um zu farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (14. August 2008)

Es gibt nicht zu wenig Heiler und Tanks.
Es gibt nur zu wenige die mit EUCH gehen wollen.
Wie auf Seite 1 angesprochen gehen die meisten Tanks und Heiler nicht rdm in die Instanzen, für Kara, ZA, Dayli hero und den ganzen Rest gibt es längst Gildeninterne oder Flistinterne Stammgruppen die einen Teufel tun werden random zu gehen.
Deshalb sei denjenigen, die daran immer scheitern nur gesagt: geht Gildenintern oder mit Leuten eurer Flist, vll entwickelt sich sogar ne Stammgruppe draus.
Ich selbst bin t6 Tank und kenn es nur zu gut, dieses "kommst du mit da hin?", "magst du dort hin?", in der Regel sage ich "nein Danke" und das wars, groß überreden braucht man mich da nicht, es sei denn es sind Leute aus der Gilde oder Flist.
Heiler und Tanks, denk ich mal, wissen nur zu gut welch wichtige (und laut euren Aussagen seltene XD) Rolle sie haben, deshalb werden sie euch nicht in rdm Gruppen beglücken sondern warten bis Leute gehen die sie kennen :>
Nya, so läufts auf dem Server auf dem ich spiel. Laut Kommentaren aber wohl nich nur da...

edit: Zum Thema offgear als Tank... ich kenn die Wutprobleme nur zu gut. In heroinies ist die = 0... ABER: legt euch lieber ein paar offgear Rüssiteile an statt euer Schild abzulegen, euer Schild ist euer Freund und Helfer was Aggroaufbau anbelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Post #269


----------



## aixo (14. August 2008)

Dsa ist ja genau das Problem. Mittlerweile fragen sich alle, wiso dass sie keine Tanks mehr finden.. Ja wiso wohl? Den Tanks auf die Glatze spucken, wenn sie's nicht dem Anspruch des Spielers machen, aber dann jammern, wenn keine mehr da sind. Ich bin zurzeit auch wieder Def-geskillt, weil unser MT in den Ferien ist. Es ganz spassig, mal wieder vorne zu stehen. Aber ich könnt mir die Haare rupfen, wenn ich sehe, was da n'paar Heiler bieten. Als Tank bist du einfach des Heilers Marionette. Wenn der nicht 100% da ist, dann bist du nur noch Kartoffelbrei. Weil auch der beste Tank steht nach Schildwall nicht mehr lange. Grundsätzlich - wenn gute Heiler da sind - macht es aber riesig Spass, in Kara zBsp. schön durchzurauschen. Aber da muss auch einfach der Secondtank stimmig sein. Einer, der selbständig während den letzten 30% von deinem Target den nächsten Mob holt. Der weiss, bei welchen Gruppen das aber nicht geht, der markieren kann - oder eben bei Speedrun auch weiss, was zu tun ist, wenn nicht markiert wird.

Behandelt man die Tanks wieder besser, wirds wieder mehr Tanks geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich überlegs mir auch 2x, ob ich ne Hero tanken soll, weil ich a) nicht weiss (rdm natürlich) was der Heiler kann (gibt da mittlerweile viele, die riesig von sich überzeugt sind) und b) hab ich dann keine Lust, nach den Mobs und Bossen auch noch die schlechte Laune der 4 anderen Spieler auf mich zu ziehen - viele begreifen auch heute noch nicht, dass nicht zwangsläufig der Tank schuld ist, wenn er stirbt. Aber eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amareon (14. August 2008)

@Bl1ubb.: Das mit Führerstatus... Das dürfte ich als Oberösterreicher so in der Gilde/Gruppe nicht kommunizieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: 
Klar, die DD übertreiben oft mal, wer sieht nicht gern große große Zahlen aufsteigen, ob es für die Gruppe Sinn macht ist halt die Frage, die sich dann jeder DD stellen sollte. Und hier trennen sich die DD - Manche begreifen es, die nehme ich auch gern wieder mit, sind ja dankenswerterweise nicht alle so.


----------



## Melian (14. August 2008)

zum glück hasb ich nen anständiges deffequip und scheue mich nicht zu tanken.

wenn mir die gruppe nen anteil an den umskillkosten bezahlt, gehe ich auch oftmals umskillen.


Bei mir scheiterts eher daran, dass ich derzeit kaum mehr Heroics gehe, da man durch Schlachtzüge soviele Marken hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Kayano (14. August 2008)

Joa stimmt... ich mein da cleart man 1x die Woche MH, BT, ZA und Kara und du hast deine knappen 63 Marken - und das reicht ja ma pralle für ne Woche... wenn du dann jeden Tag noch ne schnelle Hero machst sind deine Markenprobleme schnell behoben.
Von daher... mit Marken umhergeworfen wird auf jeden Fall XD

Ach ums nicht zu vergessen... gibt ja auch Gilden die SSC und TK machen statt halt MH und BT - auch die bekommen dort massig Marken <3


----------



## karstenschilder (14. August 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Ton... VOTE 4 LÄNGERE INGOLISTEN ALS TANK!



Gibts ein Addon für: IgnoreMore - http://files.wowace.com/sw-i.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fierabras (14. August 2008)

Ich glaube eher das viele Tanks und Heiler schlechte erfahrung mit randoms gesammelt haben und daher nur noch auf die Gilde oder ihrer Friendlist zurück greifen um zuwissen mit welchen leuten man unterwegs ist. 
Naja gibt ja viele dd die einfach drauf knüppeln ohne das der Tank überhaupt einen schlag gemacht hat und sich danach beschweren wieso er nicht die aggro hält.

Such dir vernüftige leute für deine Friendlist und schon hast du das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Melian (14. August 2008)

Kayano schrieb:


> Joa stimmt... ich mein da cleart man 1x die Woche MH, BT, ZA und Kara und du hast deine knappen 63 Marken - und das reicht ja ma pralle für ne Woche... wenn du dann jeden Tag noch ne schnelle Hero machst sind deine Markenprobleme schnell behoben.
> Von daher... mit Marken umhergeworfen wird auf jeden Fall XD
> 
> Ach ums nicht zu vergessen... gibt ja auch Gilden die SSC und TK machen statt halt MH und BT - auch die bekommen dort massig Marken <3


+

Du sagst es.. Hab in 4 Wochen so nebenbei 150 Marken für meine Offarmbrust bekommen.. Ohne Kara.


----------



## Madrake (14. August 2008)

Auf der einen Seite gibt es beschissene Randoms, das nicht zum leugnen ist, wodurch man auch sehr schlecht einen Tank bzw. Heiler für eine Instanz auftreiben kann...

Dann gibt es noch die Freundesliste, die man nutzen kann, wodurch auch nicht immer gegeben ist das man die raussuchen kann, die on sind. Es gibt ja maximal 20 zum Eintragen.

Und die eigene Gilde, wodurch das schon schwieriger ist. Ist man in einer Gilde die eher so hin und wieder Karazhan ansteuert, also vllt. alle zwei Wochen oder noch weniger, kann es sein man vergrault die Deftanks aus der Gilde das man dann keine mehr hat. Bzw. wenn ein Tank Lust auf eine Heroinze hat, und rumfragt in der Gilde wer mitmöchte, und so gut wie alle Dailys oder im BG am Werke sind keine Lust haben... - naja dann kann es einem auch vergehen...

Das andre Beispiel ist... - als Tank und Heiler PvE ausgerichtet... - in einer Raidgilde, 3 - 4 Woche Raid 10er (ZA) und 25er (SSC TK bzw. Hyjal), da gibt es dann kaum noch Zeit für andre fünfer Inzen, bzw. grad noch Dailys...


Bisher hab ich keinen Mittelweg gefunden bzw. eine Gilde die sich auf beides praktiziert - also sowohl noch ein wenig fünfer als auch doch die 25er Raids angeht... - man will ja auch schließlich ein paar Tage/ Abende auch "frei" haben... - man bedenke jedoch das dies keine Pflichtraids sind, jedoch trotzdem auf DKP gewertet werden...


Soviel zu dem Thema wie es Tanks in Gilden ergeht, bzw. Tanks die PvE erleben möchten mit und halt dann doch ohne Gilde - wenn die Gilde denen nicht den Rücken stärken wollen, und die meisten DD's doch lieber im PvP rumhängen wollen, und so ihr Epic in den *rsch geschoben bekommen, durch Zeitabsitzen...


mfg


----------



## Djendra (14. August 2008)

Wenn ich hero als Bär tanke, dann nur innerhalb Gilde, weil ich noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem Tanken habe und eigentlich lieber als Cat mitgehe. Als Cat geh ich auch mal mit Leuten aus meiner FL mit, aber wir zocken auch schon ein paar Monate zusammen und dann ist das auch kein Problem. 

Einfach aus dem Grund, weil die es mir nicht übel nehme wenn ich Fehler mache und mich auch auf meine Fehler hinweisen. Sie wissen einfach, dass ich nicht gerne tanke. Die einzigste Ausnahme wo ich mir keine Fehler mehr erlauben darf ist, wenn wir Kara raiden (wöchentlich), da geh ich meistens als Second-Tank mit. Aber Kara als Second-Tank ist eigentlich auch nicht schwer mE, da man nicht die ganze Zeit tanken muss, sondern zwischendurch auch mal dd machen kann, und dass ist dann eine schöne Abwechslung. Als Main-Tank würde ich aber nicht mitgehen.

Rdm geh ich mittlerweile sowieso ungern mit in ini, weil da wird bei jedem Fehler/Wipe auf einander rumgemotzt was das denn solle und darauf habe ich einfach kein Bock mehr.


----------



## NarYethz (14. August 2008)

gehe nur gilden und fl intern und selbst da hab ich oft probleme, weil die gildler oft sagen "boa ne heros geh ich nich mehr, is mir zu langweilig".. dann versuch ich se mit dem argument "ja aba dann grigstn paar marken und kannst dir epische sockel kaufen oda so".. naja das zieht mitlerweile auch nich mehr.. die haben alle 200-300 marken auf der bank liegen -.- 
naja is immer schwer ne gute grp zu finden, streng dich an, bist net der einzige^^
mfg learic


----------



## Mictp (14. August 2008)

Hm ja seh ich auch oft so das mti tank mit meinem main hab ich zum glück meine stammgrp und friendlist...
aber ich hab nen problem mti meinem twink Krieger ( tank ) find ich nix ... komisch? ist aber so paar mal kara das wars und gruul mehr wa da auch nicht... find einfach nicht wirklich was weil viele nur intern noch gehen


----------



## vicec (14. August 2008)

Probleme nen Tank oder Heiler zu finden habe ich keine. Beides in der Gilde oder wenns denn mal sein muss auf der Freundesliste vorhanden. bin Paladin und habe inzwischen auch Equip um bei Bedarf dann auch mal umzuskillen was aber eigentlich kaum nötig ist. wir haben bei uns in der Gilde eigentlich öfter das Problem das wir nicht genug DD´s zusammen bekommen wenn schon 2-3 Gruppen in inis sind.


----------



## Variolus (14. August 2008)

Ich liebe dieses Thema ^^
Ich selbst bin stolzer Besitzer eines Tanks (Feraldruide, Equip nach langer Null-Bockphase jetzt im Neuaufbau, für jede Hero jedoch mehr als ausreichend), eines Heilers (Holypaladin, gut genug um BT/MH zu heilen, nur meine Gilde ist noch nicht soweit ^^) und eines DDs (Hexer, klassisch 0/21/40, schafft brauchbare 1,2k dps).
Soweit zu meinen 70ern. Als DD weiß ich dank eigener Tankerfahrung sehr wohl worauf ich achten muß, mir machts keinen Spaß unnötig abzuleben, wenn ich lebe und Schaden mache siehts auf dem DamageMeter besser aus, als wenn ich nach einem IMBA-Supercrit gleich zu Beginn für 2 Min tot in der Gegend rumliege! Ich laß antanken, je nachdem wie die tps des Tanks aussehen weiß ich wann ich frühestens loslegen kann, meist warte ich bis er rund 3,2k erreicht hat.
Als Heiler gehe ich mittlerweile nur noch mit Freunden und Gildenmitgliedern in eine Heroini, auch ich zahle für jeden Tod über 5g... und Gold hab ich auch hauptsächlich nur genug zum reppen, weil meine anderen beiden Chars keine Probleme mit den Dailys haben.
Allerdings tanke ich ganz gerne mal in Rnd-Gruppen, Leder bedeutet erträgliche Repkosten, meist ist der Heiler der Gruppe mein Privatheiler (da weiß ich was ich habe, egal mit welchem ihrer 3 Heiler sie dabei ist) und ich trag die Krone, wenn also irgendeiner der DDs meint, er müsse unbedingt für Wipes sorgen suche ich innerhalb von 10 sek Ersatz, dank extremen DD-Überhangs...
Dabei habe ich mittlerweile auch für mich schon feststellen können, wen man in Rnd-Gruppen mitnehmen kann und wen nicht, so gibt es bei den großen Raidgilden auf meinem Server und meiner Fraktion 2 von denen ich niemals ein Mitglied mitnehmen würde, die einen weil sie einfach selbstverliebte Arschlöcher sind, die sich nichts sagen lassen, die anderen weil sie nicht mehr als 2 Knöpfe im Spiel zu drücken beherrschen. Während ich mit anderen super Erfahrungen gemacht habe... Da hört man sogar ab und an ein "Entschuldigung, dass ich Aggro gezogen habe" (selten, weil die es verstehen auf Aggro zu achten). Mit Leuten in PvP-Equip hab ich vor allem bei Casterklassen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, während Meeles meist trotzdem ihre Klasse beherrschen.

Die Gründe für den Mangel an Heilern aber vor allem an Tanks liegt neben dem Verhalten anderer Spieler (hier hilft als Tank auch oft die Absicherung, ob derjenige, der einen anwhispert selbst Erfahrung mit Tanken oder Heilen hat, wenn ja, können sie sich meist zurückhalten, wenn nein siehts eher schlecht damit aus) vor allem im Spielsystem von WoW:
Gold bekommt man nur übers farmen, egal ob nun Dailys abfarmen oder sonstwas, und farmen ist mit Tanks (ausser Feraldruiden, dank Katzenform) und sämtlichen Heilerklassen sehr nervig und extrem Zeitaufwendig. Und noch bedeutender ist der Bedarf im Highend-Content. Wenn das Verhältnis aus den Instanzen beibehalten würde, wäre Tankmangel kein Problem, also auf 1 Tank kommt 1 Heiler und 3 DDs, im 25er Raid also 5 Tanks, 5 Heiler und 15 DDs, nur leider ist das nicht so, man benötigt maximal 3 Tanks, die anderen 2 werden nutzlos, idealerweise waren das welche die in Heiler umgewandelt werden können, damit man das aktuelle Verhältnis 3 Tanks, 7 Heiler, 15 DDs erreicht...
Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard in Zukunft bei den Raidinstanzen eine Gruppenaufteilung lanziert, wie sie der in 5er Instanzen entspricht, so dass auch genug Tanks da sind, sonst bringt auch eine weitere, potentielle Tankklasse keinen ausreichenden Nachschub. Das Ziel des Spiels ist nunmal immer besseres Equip und das ist, ohne umzuskillen, nicht genügend Tanks zugänglich, wenn alles bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## Sty (14. August 2008)

Hm zu Pre BC Zeiten hab ich persönlich sehr gerne getankt, sei es nun im Kloster oder BWL oder sonstwas, da hat es richtig Spaß gemacht. Dann in BC hats irgendwann angefangen mich zu langweilen, irgendwo im SSC und dann endgültig in Hyal oder TK, es hat einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, doch dennoch bin ich meiner Aufgabe nachgegangen und hab fleißig für meine GIlde getankt. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt war lediglich dass es mit der Zeit richtig nervig wurde, alle paar Minuten "kommste mit XXX oder tankste mal XXX oder machste XXX" Am Anfang hab ich dann auch ab und an mal n paar Leuten in diversen Instanzen oder so geholfen, diese dann allerdings meinten
"Boahr T5 /T6 Tank da kömmer reinhaun wie sau" und dann auch dementsprechend volles rohr auf alles ballern was sich finden lässt und ich daraufhin natürlich die Aggro verloren hab. Nun nach kurzer Erklärung an die Gruppe warum wieso haben diese dann ordentlich gespielt oder die gleiche Scheiße weitergemacht. Möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich in Heroic Instanzen Schwierigkeiten mit Rage-Gain hatte, da mich einfach nichts getroffen hat oder kaum Schaden durchkam) Dann kam natürlich das übliche *mimimi* und irgendwann vergeht einem so derartig die Lust daran. Nuja das ganze ging dann so weit dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hatte und dies sich auch drastisch in meinen Onlinezeiten auswirkte, sodass mich mein damaliger GildenChefe darauf ansprach und mir den Vorschlag machte als Furor in unserer Gilde zu fungieren. Tjo und schon hatte ich auf einmal meine Ruhe ...

"Haste Lust auf XX/ magste mal / tuste mal ?" " Bin Furor"  "oh dann nicht"  und schon war Ruhe


Nur dennoch bin ich irgendwie der Meinung dass auch die BC Bosse recht langweilig zu tanken sind, fragt mich nur nicht warum ....

Nunja wie dem auch sei, so oder so hab ich meine WoW-Laufbahn an den Nagel gehängt und von daher kann ich nur sagen: Behandelt eure Tank´s nicht wie Scheiße, schon habt ihr wieder welche.


----------



## attake (14. August 2008)

es is hald wesentlich schwerer gut zu tanken oder gut zu heilen als einfach nur dmg zu machen ....

in den meisten inis sind die trashmobgruppen teilweise seer groß sodass man wenn man nicht wirklich viel CC mithat oder nen guten prot pala 
schnell das problem bekommt alles gut genugh getankt zu bekommen oder als heiler bekommt man dann schnell mal n add ab was einen dann manchmal sogar 1 hittet 

dazu kommt das bei WoW das equipp immer ausschlaggebender wird !
daher geht man lieber mit leuten bei dehnen man weis das sie gut equippt sind und skill haben ....

auch n grund ist das es relative wehnig tanks und heiler gibt und die daher die möglichkeit haben öffter in inis zu kommen und sich die leute mit dehnen sie gehen aussuchen können 
also equippt sich n tank oder n heiler merklich schneller und sieht sich dann natürlich nich soviel sinn darin noch in inis zu gehen aus dehnen er nichtsmehr braucht da er genugh andere angebote hat ^^

hauptgrund aber ist denkich nochimmer das heiler oder tanks einfach nicht so gut fürs farmen und alleine qesten geeignet sind wie andere klassen 
und nicht jeder hat gern nen meinchar den er in inis super equippt und dem er viel zeit widmet der nichtmal zum solospielen geeignet ist ^^

die meisten tanks und heiler sind warscheinlich sowieso "twinks"  
also ich kenn wirklich nur wehnige die so ne klasse als MC haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. August 2008)

ich habe selbst neben dem hexer  auch noch nen tank und tanke (wie fast alle anderen tanks) nicht random, nur gildenruns oder runs mit leuten die man schon kennt.

wenn ich tanke habe ich keine lust mich von dd´s flamen zu lassen die zu dumm sind das richtige target zu nuken....und ja, es gibt genügend die aufs falsche ziel gehen oder ihre aoe-effekte nicht im griff haben.

viel tanks haben keine lust auf solche gruppen...deswegen findet man oft keine tanks wenn man sie sucht. als tank hat man eben den vorteil dass man sich seine gruppen aussuchen kann....richtig so


----------



## Dark Phill (14. August 2008)

Aus diesem grund hat ein freun von mir als tank und ich als heal angefangen wir finden immer in wenigen minuten ne gruppe da wir nur DDs brauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tillilein (14. August 2008)

Ich hab genau das gegenteilige Problem:
Ich bin feral lvl 70, tanke mit leidenschaft und find dd eigentlich nur oede ^^. Ich scheine meinen Job auch ganz gut zu machen weil eigentlich jeder, der mit mir in ner Ini war ab und zu mal fragt ob ich nicht dies und jenes tanken will. Meine Freundin hatn Healer und so - das sollte man doch meinen - duerfte es eigentlich garkein Problem sein vernuenftige Gruppen zu finden ....
Weit gefehlt. Wir brauchen wenn wir voll Random gehen mindestens 4 DDs weil einer eigentlich IMMER untragbar ist. entweder stressen die dds rum, pullen staendig, laufen rueckwaerts in die pat usw.. Das waer ja nicht schlimm wuerden se dann net rummeckern oder sich wenigstens mal entschuldigen. In den meisten Heros tank ich ne zusaetzliche Gruppe noch weg, aber dann ist Schluss. Und wenn ich noch einmal von einem Mage hoer, ich soll net staendig sein Schaf hauen, dass er wenn ich 4 Mobs tanke GENAU in dem moment macht, wenn ich prankenhieb mach, und es GENAU in mir drin steht, krieg ich das blanke kotzen .... 
Mein problem ist es also wirklich gute dds zu finden. 
Mal ehrlich: Wer von den Jaegern in diesem Thread hat verbesserte Eisfalle? Welcher Mage benutzt in Mecha Zauberraub um das Flammenschild zu stehlen? Welcher Mage kann von sich behaupten, dass er in bota hero tod und Verfall unterbricht und dafuer seinen feuerball abbricht? Faehige Leute sind gesucht. Und wenn ich mal einen Hunter sehe der Eisfalle hinbekommt, irrefuehrung auf mich setzt und sein Pet im Zaum hat, dann kommt der auch auf die FL. Zur Zeit arbeite ich zwar noch dran aber sollte meine FL endlich mal mit faehigen DDs gefuellt sein, kann ich mir hoffentlich dieses ganze gehetze und gejammer in kara ersparen

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Crocell (14. August 2008)

Hmm, dann mache ich irgendwas falsch, hab einen 70er Heilschamanen, der Blau/Epic ausgerüstet ist (+1380 unbuffed) und ich finde fast nie eine Gruppe für eine Instanz, egal ob hero oder non hero.

Wenn, dann sprechen mich immer nur Spieler an, die z.B. in die Managruft non hero oder Bollwerk non hero wollen. 

Nach einigen Stunden vergebenste suche logg ich dann meisten auf einen anderen Char um.

Wenn ich dann mal eine Gruppe gefunden habe läuft das super, wir kommen locker durch und von fast allen höre ich nur positives, bisher ist noch nix negatives gekommen.


Ich bin allmählich so frustriert, dass ich den Heiler bald wieder an den Nagel hänge, da ich mit meinem Magier fast immer eine Gruppe finde für eine Instanz, in die ich dann auch hinein will.


@Vorposter:


> Welcher Mage benutzt in Mecha Zauberraub um das Flammenschild zu stehlen? Welcher Mage kann von sich behaupten, dass er in bota hero tod und Verfall unterbricht und dafuer seinen feuerball abbricht?



komisch, habe ich bisher immer gemacht, hab die Sheeps mit dem Pull bereits gesetzt (instant sheep) oder zu mir hin gepullt, mache gegenzauber auf caster damit die zum tank laufen, klaue buffs, etc.
dennoch meckern viele immer an mir rum ich sei unfähig weil ich kein schaden mache, dabei achte ich sehr aufs omen, sheep, gegnerische caster, etc. ^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. August 2008)

Wenn meine Freundin und ich unsere DDs spielen, finden sich kein Tank/Heiler.

Spielen wir Tank/Heiler, finden sich keine DDs.

Sehr seltsam... vorallem weil sich der Gruppensuchchannel scheinbar immer dem anzupassen scheint, was wir nicht brauchen.


----------



## b1ubb (14. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Wenn meine Freundin und ich unsere DDs spielen, finden sich kein Tank/Heiler.
> Spielen wir Tank/Heiler, finden sich keine DDs.
> Sehr seltsam... vorallem weil sich der Gruppensuchchannel scheinbar immer dem anzupassen scheint, was wir nicht brauchen.



ich kann dir versichern das es nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (14. August 2008)

ach tanken/heilen wär nich so schlimm wenn nicht alle am liebsten in 10 minuten durch die ini wären
ich tanke gerne aber ich brauche zeit in einer neuen ini mir die umgebung anzusehen oder questtexte zu lesen
was ich nich mag sind leute die alles schnell hinter sich bringen und damit verhindern das ich meine quest abschließe da ich noch ja lesen war obwohl man sagt das man das aller erste mal in dieser instanz ist 
aber nö einer musste das event starten bevor alle bereit waren -.-
ich gehör eigentlich nich zu de leuten die gerne spoilern aber die spieler von heute lassen nichts anderes mehr zu.. 
alles scheint eine ungemliebte pflichtlektüre zu sein die ja bloß schnellstens abgehandelt werden soll pfui!


----------



## Struance (14. August 2008)

Ja, das ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, wo Heiler und Tanks Magelware waren. Also entschloss ich mich, einen Priester zu basteln; Anschluss gabs immer an Gruppen, teilweise hat man sogar massig Gold geboten, wenn man heilt und plötzlich waren Heiler im Überfluss da. Das hat dann zur Konsequenz, dass einige Heiler ihren Char eingemottet haben. Ähnlich verhält sich das mit den Tanks.

Ob man nun als Tank oder als Heiler in Instanzen geht, sobald etwas nicht rund läuft, ist es entweder der Tank schuld, weil er die Aggro verloren hat oder es ist der Heiler, der es nicht schafft, die Gruppe zu heilen. Spannend daran nur ist, dass sich die Damage-Klassen niemals fragen, was sie denn falsch machen, denn Aggro scheint es erfahrungsgemäß für die meisten nicht zu geben. 
Wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat, in der auch die Damagedealer endlich mal lernen, Ihren Char zu spielen, sollte es nicht mal erforderlich sein, dass ein großer Groupheal nötig wird; entscheidend ist es dann, dass der Tank am Leben bleibt. Ihr solltet Euch mal vergegenwärtigen, dass gerade die Tank- und Heilklassen zum Einen deutlich anspruchsvoller zu spielen sind und zum Anderen die gesamte Verantwortung auf genau diesen beiden Klassen lastet. Der Damage-Dealer ist nur mit einigen wenigen Handgriffen am Schaden machen; mehr ist es nicht.
Also liebe Schadensklassen, lernt mal Euren Charakter zu spielen und habt mal etwas mehr Verständnis für die Tank- und Heilklassen, anstatt sie für Eure Unzulänglichkeiten vernatwortlich zu machen.

Vielleicht werden dann diese Klassen auch wieder aus der Mottenkiste heraus geholt, denn sie sind da, aber sie haben keine Lust mehr, immer der Depp der Nation zu sein.

PS: und komme mir jetzt bitte keiner damit, dass ich doch mal einen Damage-Dealer spielen soll, denn ich habe ebenfalls alle DD-Klassen auf Stufe 70 und weis schon sehr genau, worauf es ankommt. Mein Vorteil ist halt nur, dass ich um die Befindlichkeiten der Tank- und Heilklassen weis.


----------



## Madrake (14. August 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> ach tanken/heilen wär nich so schlimm wenn nicht alle am liebsten in 10 minuten durch die ini wären
> ich tanke gerne aber ich brauche zeit in einer neuen ini mir die umgebung anzusehen oder questtexte zu lesen
> was ich nich mag sind leute die alles schnell hinter sich bringen und damit verhindern das ich meine quest abschließe da ich noch ja lesen war obwohl man sagt das man das aller erste mal in dieser instanz ist
> aber nö einer musste das event starten bevor alle bereit waren -.-
> ...




/sign


in letzter Zeit hab ich immer nur von solchen Rushruns zu lesen bekommen... - immer alles schnell schnell - bloß keine Zeit unnütz vergeuden...


Wie haben solche Leute damals komplett Stratholme gecleart - also mit Bastion und gleich im Anschluss durch den Haupteingang noch den Baron? Also wir hatten dafür auf Level 60 ca. 5 Stunden gebraucht. Und da warn wir schon sehr schnell... - ich glaub ein Wipe kassierten wir... btw Equip ZG und bißchen aus MC.

Warum soll denn nun alles immer schnell schnell gehen? Wenn schon der Aufruf von solchen Leuten immer wieder zu lesen ist. Immerhin gibt noch der Tank das Kommando/ Tempo in der Instanz vor. Und er achtet auch auf das Mana der andren, insbesondre des Heilers. Und nach dem wird sich gerichtet. Und nicht nach den DD's ich hab Mana was der Rest hat ist denen doch egal, so kam es mir meist immer rüber, als ich denen erklären musste, das der Heiler grad mal 50% Mana hatte... solang der Heiler nicht sein OK abgegeben hatte, das ich pullen kann, wart ich immer ab bis er nahezu 100% Mana voll hat.

Wenn man eine Instanz vorhat zu gehen sollte man Zeit haben, und nicht hier schnell schnell... Das ist kein BG!!! Wo man hier in einer Ecke drinstehen kann, und aufmounten rumreiten angeln usw. Da ist ein bißchen "logik" gefragt, wie schon oben geschildert... das man nicht pullt wenn der Heiler nahezu oom ist.


Ich persönlich stehe nicht zu solchen "schnell schnell - runs" -> auch wir haben zwar Karazhan mit T4+ Equip an einem Abend gecleart aber haben trotzdem eine Pause eingelegt... - Für die Heiler, bzw. insbesondre dem Tank ist es anstrengend er muss 100% bei der Sache sein, und auch 100% Wissen was er tut. Da er die Verantwortung für die Gruppe trägt. Wenn ihm was misslingt, versucht er wohl den Fehler wieder auszubügeln, entweder es klappt, oder wenn ein DD bzw Heiler reagiert, wir der ausgerissene Mob gesheept/ geshakelt/ gefeart usw. jedoch muss man da in Sekundenbruchteilen reagieren... und bei solchen Rushruns wie auch immer, müssen alle VOLL dasein... - also nicht nur menthal, sondern auch geistig.


mfg


----------



## karstenschilder (14. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Als wir wie durch ein wunder den Boss geschaft haben, aber alle DDs tot sind meint der Schamane, der natürlich fast nie totems gestellt hat. "Scheiße Hure, heilt den Tank und dann erst die DDs!!"



Ich hoffe, er hat nen perma Bann bekommen.


----------



## Peey (14. August 2008)

Also,

als Tank lebt man gar nicht so schlecht. Ich habe selbst einen und auch ein Freund von mir spielteinen. Wir gehen eigentlich am liebsten Random weg.

Die meisten Gruppen sind dankbar einen Tank zu haben.

Die Probleme mancher Tanks verstehe ich nicht. Ich mache selbst eine Gruppe auf sobald ein Heiler gefunden ist. Ich schließe mich mit dem Heiler kurz und wer als DD aufmuckt, geht. Fertig aus.

Wer nach einmaliger Ansage immer noch den Mehrfachschuss raushaut oder den Schattenblitz vor mir loswirft, geht. Wer mit gogo etc. nervt, geht.

Von vornerein werden nur Leute mitgenommen, die in ganzen Sätzen sprechen können. Dafür wird dann eben auch mal der Vergelter statt dem Magier mitgenmonen.

Wer mit Skillung etc. nervt geht und kommt auf ignore. Gute Leute kommen auf die Freundesliste.

Nach einiger Zeit, sind die ganz harten Fälle aussortiert, man merkt sich gute Gilden und Gilden mit schlechten Geflogenehiten etc.

Das ganze geht meist schneller als gildenintern. Gildenintern, kann niermand gekickt werden. Gildenintern muss ich schlechteren Spielern villeicht noch Tipps geben. Random nur, wenn ich Bock drauf habe.


----------



## Peey (14. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> in letzter Zeit hab ich immer nur von solchen Rushruns zu lesen bekommen... - immer alles schnell schnell - bloß keine Zeit unnütz vergeuden...
> ...



Sowas mache ich auch. Wenn ich Zeit habe und eben gildenintern mit Leuten wo ich weiß die haben da auch Bock drauf.


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Freu dich auf wotlk da wird es überhaupt keine  healer mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



niedriger rang healn geht ja bei wotlk nicht mehr
nur 1 mana oder heiltrank pro fight


deswegen skill ich meinen heal schamy auch wieder auf verstärker um


PS: einige healer werden auch umskillen wegen den änderungen


----------



## Maeglin82 (14. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Wenn Tanks oder Heiler nen Fehler machen, wirkt er sich gleich katastrophal aus. Fehler der DD´s merkt man nur bei Encountern wie Maulgar. Wie oft sehe ich da DD´s sterben, die einfach überfordert waren, bzw. nicht aufgepasst haben. Leider gibt es viel zu wenig encounter, wo die Wachsamkeit mehrerer Leute gefragt ist. Tanks und Heiler müssen "fast" immer hellwach sein. Auch für sie gibt es leichte Bosse, jedoch sehr selten.



Genau so isset!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße von einem Holy Priest!


----------



## Gnomies (14. August 2008)

Habs bis Seite 13 geschafft mit lesen. Nachdem was ich alles so gelesen hab kann ich nur sagen..
wenn im Spiel alle so vernünftig wären wie 95% derer die hier im Thread geschrieben haben, gäbe es 95% mehr Krieger die tanken würden bzw. wollten. ^^
Ich selber hab eine 69er Kriegerin..noch auf Furor geskillt. Ich würde gerne tanken..aber nach all dem was hier steht bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
Während ich die Kriegerin hochgespielt hab, hab ich mir schon einiges epic Tankequip machen lassen oder im AH gekauft, voll gesockelt etc.. Bin am Samstag also   schon ausrüstungstechnisch ein gut gerüsteter Tank.
Nur bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob man mir die Gelegenheit gibt das Tanken auch richtig zu lernen, oder ob mein zartes Gemüt dem geflame  nicht standhält
und ich die Flinte ins Korn werfe, sozusagen. Nebenbei geh ich noch ins BG..noch 25k Ehre und ich hab mein S2 zusammen. Wenns mit dem Tanken nicht hinhaut kann ich ja immer noch als einer von 2.000.000 S2-Warriorn in der Gruppensuche nach einem nervenstarken Tank Ausschau halten. ^^

LG


----------



## Kaldonir (14. August 2008)

Struance schrieb:


> Der Damage-Dealer ist nur mit einigen wenigen Handgriffen am Schaden machen; mehr ist es nicht.



Dazu ein nettes Zitat aus dem TS bei nem Kara-Run vom Mage:
"Hoffentlich krieg ich nicht wieder nen Krampf im Finger"^^


----------



## Flooza (14. August 2008)

ist doch ganz easy: wenn man spaß am tanken hat dann lässt man sich das auch nicht versauen. ich kann gar nicht zählen wie oft ich iwelche rdm idioten heilen musste, die gegegen jede vernunft genukt haben. Heilen macht mir trotzdem mehr Spaß als alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renzah (14. August 2008)

aufhören zu heulen und in der gilde fragen soll dagegen helfen!


----------



## GermanTrasheR (14. August 2008)

also für die Heroic Dailys gehts noch einigermaßen, aber ansonsten sieht es bei uns auch ziemlich düster aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djendra (14. August 2008)

Gnomies schrieb:


> Ich selber hab eine 69er Kriegerin..noch auf Furor geskillt. Ich würde gerne tanken..aber nach all dem was hier steht bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
> Während ich die Kriegerin hochgespielt hab, hab ich mir schon einiges epic Tankequip machen lassen oder im AH gekauft, voll gesockelt etc.. Bin am Samstag also   schon ausrüstungstechnisch ein gut gerüsteter Tank.
> Nur bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob man mir die Gelegenheit gibt das Tanken auch richtig zu lernen, oder ob mein zartes



Ich würde es trotzdem versuchen. Wenn du in einer Gilde bist, würde ich anfragen, ob sie mit dir in ein paar Inis gehen und du erstmal versuchst zu tanken, dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden, ob du willst oder nicht. Rdm würde ich nicht unbedingt meine ersten Tank-Versuche machen, da ist dass geflame echt teilweise brutal. 

Ganz schlimm finde ich dieses geflame dann auch noch, wenn der Tank vor dem Run sagt, dass er noch nicht oft getankt hat und es geht was schief.


----------



## Valleron (14. August 2008)

Plutonäsch schrieb:


> das is ne zumutung von dem druiden, der meint, er sei nur katze...okay, man kann ein bissel unterschiedlich zwischen katze und bär skillen, aber eig is das net so ausschlaggebende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann komm du mal zu mir. Hast spätestens nach der 2. Beschimpfung das Ticket und /igno


----------



## LordMochi (14. August 2008)

Ok ich bin erst vor ner Woche 70 geworden und kenn deshalb das LFG-Bild nicht so gut ABER mein Bruder spielt Dudu Tank und kriegt Immer ne Grp für egal was.
Blöd ist nur wenn der Hunter wie erwähnt mit multishot innerhalb von einer Milliardstel sekunde nach dem Erstarren der Eisfalle ebendiese erschiest und annschliesen die Grp sich auflöst


----------



## maniac-kun (14. August 2008)

ich bin grade dabei einen tank hochzuspielen und wenn ich zu sehr zugeflamet werde weil die gruppe nur fehler macht (wenn was passiert ist ja immer der tank schuld) dann pulle ich 2-3 gruppen und mache nichts und lass die wipen und dann wow aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auch nur wenn sie mich sehr nerven


----------



## Mindista (14. August 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> ich bin grade dabei einen tank hochzuspielen und wenn ich zu sehr zugeflamet werde weil die gruppe nur fehler macht (wenn was passiert ist ja immer der tank schuld) dann pulle ich 2-3 gruppen und mache nichts und lass die wipen und dann wow aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nunja, damit kann man sich aber nen üblen ruf aufbauen und findet irgendwann keine mitspieler mehr. 
wenn mich was zu sehr angepisst hat, gruppe leaven und gut ist.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm es gibt
> 
> 1. Gilden
> 2. Friendsliste
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht das da vielleicht gerad keiner da ist oder jemand keine Zeit hat??? Nachdenken bevor man was schreibt.

Zum Thema selbst: Ja geht mir auch sehr oft so, Heiler sind nicht zwangsläuftig das Problem aber die Tanks sind echt selten geworden. Was daran liegen könnte das viele lieber nen DD für PvP hoch spielen / Hochgespielt aheben.


----------



## Nanimo (14. August 2008)

Das liegt alles an den Heros da die Tanks und Heiler nur dort rein wollen für ihre Marken und alles andere was da so noch dropt aber auf normal nicht dropt. Wäre mein Krieger schon 70 würde ich sofort Tank spielen aber bis dahin fehlen noch ca. 50 lvl!


----------



## David (14. August 2008)

Deswegen habe ich einen Druiden angefangen, diese Probleme habe ich nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerak (15. August 2008)

tja ich habe mir genau wegen diesen problem einen holy priester hoch gespielt und musste nur merken unter 1200 heal boni nicht dich eh keiner mit also habe ich pvp gemacht und mir mal erste ausrüstung geholt.

aber finden tu ich noch immer keine gruppen es ist immer das gleiche was mach sucht ist nicht on 

also nicht verzweifeln tief durch atmen irgendwann findet ihr das was ich sucht ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. August 2008)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> warte noch n wenig
> bis wotlk da kommen tanks in massen
> (todesritter soll tanken können)



ich glaube nicht das der todesritter den tankmangel behebt den ich denke es werden auch paar tanks auf den todesritter gehen und die dd klassen di einen tank machen werde zu 90% einen dd machen


und ich glaube das prob mit tanks und heiler ist server abhänging wen du mal mti tank und heiler in ner inze bist die gut sind pack si e in die fl und am ende hast halt sicher genug tanks und heiler


----------

